#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-01
<elacheche_anis> kangoulya, Neo31 wissem zied  9oumou itsa7arou :D
<Neo31> ok
<elacheche_anis> :d
<hello> salut tout le monde
<EgyParadox> bemawi kangoulya machour_ zied
<EgyParadox> Fanen Houssem
<EgyParadox> Guys is there an official twitter account for the tunisian team?
<EgyParadox> crack3r
<crack3r> EgyParadox, I have no idea :/
<EgyParadox> ok
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-02
<TrackerDPP> Salam tout le monde! Bon mois de Ramadan à tous
<elacheche_anis> salam TrackerDPP, toi de même merci mon frère :D
<elacheche_anis> tu vas bien?
<elacheche_anis> salam @ bemawi Fanen_ machour_ Neo31 zied
<TrackerDPP> j'vais très bien elacheche_anis et toi ?
<elacheche_anis> alhamdoulellah :)
<Neo31> romdhanek mabrouk TrackerDPP :)
<Neo31> hi elacheche_anis
 * Neo31 afk
<thetrue_neozoon> salam all :)
<Neo31> hi
<thetrue_neozoon> qqun a une idée sur comment installer un plugin mp3? :p
<Neo31> look for gstreamer plugins thetrue_neozoon
<Neo31> gstreamer-*extra*
<Neo31> gstreamer-*good*
<Neo31> gstreamer-*bad*
<Neo31> gstreamer-*ugly*
<Neo31> cherche sur la logitech ubuntu
<Neo31> tu doit aussi installer ffmpeg
<thetrue_neozoon> i'm tryin to install vlc, is gstreamer lighter or not plz? :p
<thetrue_neozoon> sorry to bother ya with all my questions but u seem experienced ;)
<Neo31> you need those packages for codecs, it is not media player
<Neo31> those are codecs something like that :p
<Neo31> just install them then use whatever you want vlc amarok kaffine
<thetrue_neozoon> but vlc should have his own codecs right? that's what he's famous for xD
<thetrue_neozoon> u seem afk, ty for the tip ^
<thetrue_neozoon> ^^**
<elacheche_anis> re.. salut thetrue_neozoon EgyParadox
<elacheche_anis> thetrue_neozoon, yeh vlc should have his own codecs..
<EgyParadox> salut
<thetrue_neozoon> salut
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<thetrue_neozoon> ty elacheche_anis ^
<thetrue_neozoon> i installed both now i'll care about bind server ^^
<elacheche_anis> hmd EgyParadox et toi?
<elacheche_anis> vlc ne fonctionne pas chez toi thetrue_neozoon ou quoi!
<thetrue_neozoon> sisi ^
<thetrue_neozoon> mais d'autres applications auraient un jour besoin de lire de l'audio ;)
<EgyParadox> elhamdoleah
<thetrue_neozoon> vlc ne partage pas cette cruche lol
<EgyParadox> Does the tunisian team has a twitter account?
<elacheche_anis> t'as raison thetrue_neozoon
<elacheche_anis> I'm not sure EgyParadox, I don't have one(I don't know why XD) so I don't kow if there is one for u-tn, Neo31 have you an idea about that??
<thetrue_neozoon> me neither never had a twitter, i guess it's because i have my own birdie at home so i don't need ne in my pc xD
<EgyParadox> lol
<thetrue_neozoon> is it possible to edit the right clic menu in 11.04? xD
<EgyParadox> I tried searching for other teams on twitter there arent so many
<elacheche_anis> yes thetrue_neozoon
<thetrue_neozoon> would be great if you could show me how :)
<elacheche_anis> thetrue_neozoon, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/nautilus
<thetrue_neozoon> ty :)
<elacheche_anis> thetrue_neozoon, http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/6357-editer-le-menu-contextuel-de-nautilus-navigateur-de-fichiers
<elacheche_anis> u r wlcm
<thetrue_neozoon> also, is it possible to get rid of unity and put gnome? xD
<elacheche_anis> In the GDM, before puting your password just chose "classic ubuntu"
<elacheche_anis> I'm on natty and I use gnome2
<thetrue_neozoon> classic is gnome?
<thetrue_neozoon> i'll be back after doing that, brb
<elacheche_anis> alors thetrue_neozoon ?
<thetrue_neozoon> ca marche merci l'ami :)
<elacheche_anis> :D
<thetrue_neozoon> j'ai encore bcp a config, ca fait 30min que j'ai finis l'install xD
<elacheche_anis> amuse toi alors :D
<thetrue_neozoon> c'est loin d'être l'ojectif crois moi lol xD mais faudra aimer son job pour etre rentable ^^
<elacheche_anis> looooool, après 30m d'une nouvelle installation c'est très amusant pour moi :D
<elacheche_anis> thetrue_neozoon, tu travaille?
<thetrue_neozoon> euh oui je suis au boulot now xD
<thetrue_neozoon> j'ai lair si enfantin? xD
<thetrue_neozoon> c'est juste que je suis un peu noob en matière de linux vu que j'y ai pas touché depuis des décenies ^
<elacheche_anis> :) ubuntu c'est facile t'inquiéte pas
<elacheche_anis> !ubuntu
<thetrue_neozoon> on verra, j'ai kiffé travailler sur redhat mais la c'est plus possible ,il est passé payant :'(
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> dsl j'avais du travail thetrue_neozoon
<Neo31> saye t'as resolu?
<Neo31> ahla elacheche_anis :)
<Neo31> salut EgyParadox :)
<thetrue_neozoon> tkt, chaque pas qu'on fait seuls reste gravé dans les DD de nos cervaux :D
<EgyParadox> salut
<Neo31> bien :) ca marche l'mp3 alors thetrue_neozoon !
<Neo31> ca va EgyParadox ?
<Neo31> quoi de neuf?
<EgyParadox> bien
<EgyParadox> et toi?
<elacheche_anis> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> ca roule EgyParadox :)
<Neo31> je go sry
<elacheche_anis> sa7a chribitkom Fanen Houssem machour_ Neo31 zied
<Neo31> ya3tik essa7a elacheche_anis :)
<Neo31> a toi de mm
<elacheche_anis> thx :D
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, t'es libre?
<Neo31> oui un pe elacheche_anis
<Neo31> nhadham qq minutes w nchid 5idmti
<Neo31> :)
<elacheche_anis> ok, féch tikhdim 7a99a?
<elacheche_anis> en tout cas, t'as lu ça: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-August/010313.html
<Neo31> lezo elacheche_anis
<Neo31> selvice lezo
<elacheche_anis> chnouwa?
<Neo31> not yet
<Neo31> 1mn
<Neo31> asma3
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, sa7a chribtik :D
<Neo31> bach nsaya9 el groupe
<elacheche_anis> ok
<Neo31> na7kiw fi du nimporte koi
<elacheche_anis> TYT
<EgyParadox> elacheceh_anis
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<elacheche_anis> hmd :D juste 9otlik sa7a chribtik :D je sais pas le synonyme égyptien du phrase XD
<Neo31> re
<elacheche_anis> re :)
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik EgyParadox :)
<Juda> 31
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-August/010313.html
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> hay Juda jet
<elacheche_anis> ahla bjarti
<Neo31> 9atli 3ammi :p
<Juda> méla méla jit! :DD
<Neo31> c pas mon age 31 rahou
<Juda> 3ammi méla lééé XDDD
<Neo31> hhh
<elacheche_anis> loool
<Juda> mdrrrr aya béhi ki c pas ton age
<Juda> 3ammi 7medd! :p
<Neo31> eni 3omri lezimni cam bach nnajam nwarik 9adech
<Neo31> 3omri hakka!!
<EgyParadox> I dont understand :D
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> sry EgyParadox
<Juda> me neither
<Neo31> lezim nwarik 3omri bi swebi3 ydaya
<Neo31> 5ater ma na3rafch 9adech yatla3 Juda
<Neo31> mizilt sghir eni mouch kifik 3amti Juda
<EgyParadox> actually I might understand french more than the arabic you speak
<EgyParadox> to me it is not arabic :D
<elacheche_anis> loooooooooool
<Juda> allah yehdik Ahmed!
<Neo31> hhh
<Juda> am sorry :)
<Neo31> ok je v parler francais
<EgyParadox> bas awka3 men elmaghrebi fel2akher
<EgyParadox> for what?
<EgyParadox> :D
<Neo31> juda, EgyParadox est de l'egypt, c'est pk il n'as pas compris l'histoire
<EgyParadox> moi aussie
<Juda> ey hana mil pseudo té3ou masriii
<Juda> mar7aban :D
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> mar7aban :D
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, Juda yizziw mil li3ib mté3kom!!! barraw a9raw ça: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-August/010313.html
<Juda> anis mat3ayatch 3liya ><
<elacheche_anis> 3andi 2 jours dammi yaghli éni :@
<Neo31> 7adhir 3arfi elacheche_anis :)
 * Neo31 muahhahaaaa :p
<Juda> smela 3lik
<Neo31> elacheche_anis j'ai lu deja
<Neo31> mais je n'ai pas compris grande chose
<Neo31> ils y a deja des demandes pour que le team arabe en prend charge
<elacheche_anis> izza7 Neo31 chbina a7na w u-eg w u-dz w u-ym w u-mo w u-sa 3akar kardouna walla 7ajrit kilométre béch support arabe ya3imlouh u-il!!! :@
<Neo31> mais je ne sais pas quoi faire exactement puisque je ne suis pas un traducteur actif
<elacheche_anis> dde date de 2008 Neo31 on est on 2011!!!!
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, c'est pas de la traduction
<Neo31> elacheche_anis aparament houma bdew el support avant que la communaute arabe soit aussi active
<elacheche_anis> c'est le support, ma3néha illi na3imlou fih a7na fil irc wil ML!!
<Neo31> apres il y avais des demandes et je ne suis pas au couran ou ils sont arrive
<elacheche_anis> zied alaya peut contacter canonical ou ubuntu team pour modifier ça!!??
<Neo31> je me rappel d'un traducteur magrebien tres tres actif qui aide dans des projets de traduction tel que ubuntu manual project
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, attend
<Neo31> on doit le contacter peut etre il a plus d'experience et peut etre que ca l'interesse de suivre l'affaire
<Neo31> ahh
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> brb
<elacheche_anis> je parle pas de la traduction!! le team arabe de traduction est actif et lorsque tu cherche tu trouve un lien officiel vers le team, ici on parle du support, ichay illi 9a3dine na3imlou fih fil ML et irc!!!
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> oui elacheche_anis
<Neo31> il faut expliker ca sur la ML
<Neo31> parce que je n'ai pas compris grande chose du thread deja existant
<Neo31> <elacheche_anis> c'est le support, ma3néha illi na3imlou fih a7na fil irc wil ML!!
<elacheche_anis> car t'as pas visiter la page du bug pour savoir plus sur le bug!!
<elacheche_anis> :p
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> wadhe7 elacheche_anis
<Neo31> oui g visiter la page sur le bug
<Neo31> mais j'ete au boulo donc vite fait
<Neo31> je croyais que c'est a propos de la traduction
<elacheche_anis> et t'as pas visiter le lien dans le message du bug??
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> je recheck apres
<elacheche_anis> en fin de compte t'as peut être raison, la première fois j'ai trouvé du mal à comprendre de u-il c'est ubuntu israil, c'est pas evident de le savoir
<elacheche_anis> ok Neo31
<Neo31> non ca n'ete pas difficile a comprendre ca elacheche_anis :p
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, lorsque tu trouvera tu temps libre visite la page du bug et visite le lien situé dans le corps du message ecplicatif du bug, tu trouveras que le support arabe et assigner à la communauté israilienne :@
<elacheche_anis> tu connais déjà que il signifie israïl?? :-/ :-v XD
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> barrad a3sabik elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> j'ai essayé mais j'ai pas pu XD
<Neo31> mili5ir la communaute arabe mawjouda el 7amdoulah
<Neo31> il faut juste rectifier les titres
<elacheche_anis> yep
<elacheche_anis> Juda, chbik ilbidit inti??? :p
<Juda> hhhh
<Juda> hakeka
<Juda> nasma3 fikom :p
<Juda> (ou pas)
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> Juda thawra thawra ila l2amam
<Neo31> tnajjam te5ou kilma w ta3ti kilma
<Juda> mdrrrrrr
<Juda> béhi
<Juda> merci 3al permission :DD
<elacheche_anis> Neo31,
<Neo31> C'est pas logique que le LoCo Team d’Israël fait le support pour la langue Arabe << pour la langue arabe je coryais ke c de la traduction ou documentation :p g un pe confu
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> it's open here Juda
<Neo31> u don't need permission to speak up :)
<elacheche_anis> éch 9awlik kén inwartou juda illi yé Neo31 :D ... tnajjam tokhou blassit ilbrébchi ou amal dès houma les deux inactifs XD mouahhhaha :D
<Juda> am a little bit shy
<Juda> fech t9oul ya anis? :O
<Neo31> loool
<elacheche_anis> oskot oskot haw jék Juda , nokhou permission min 3andi 3arfi Neo31 issé3a hhhhhhh
<Neo31> za3ma ?
<elacheche_anis> fikra, non ?? XD
<Neo31> stanna na3mlou check 9ball
<Neo31> nchoufou 3andha el 7a9 fel visa ou pa
<elacheche_anis> ilbrabchi 9al illi houwa à 80% outn 3la khatrou 3éwid 3ém il prépa XD
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> Ubuntu 10.04 32 bit :)
<Neo31> c bon 3andha el 7a9 fel visa :)
<elacheche_anis> loooooool
<Juda> i hate you
<Juda> both of you
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> pk Juda ?
<Juda> fahmouni aman.. mani w5ayyetkom :p
<Neo31> I love you
<elacheche_anis> loooooool.. 7ram 3lik Juda
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> fahamha elacheche_anis
<Juda> hihihi
<Juda> XD
<Neo31> 9adech 3andik tu utilise Ubuntu Juda ?
<elacheche_anis> inti 3arfi inti fahamha :p
<Neo31> manich 3arfik 5atini elacheche_anis
<Juda> euuuuuh
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhh...
<Juda> haya enti 3ammi
<Juda> XD
<Juda> méchant anis! méchant !
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ok bent 5ouya
<Neo31> :p
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, malla sou2el!! c'est quoi la différence, tu pense que amal à déjà utiliser ubuntu?? XD
<Neo31> tu c koi a propos ubuntu-tn et l'etat couran de la communaute taw nfasarlik Juda
<Juda> béhi
<Neo31> important el sou2el elacheche_anis , ca peut eliminer l'equipe technique
<Juda> gentil
<Neo31> alors Juda , tu c koi?
<Juda> non je sais pas
<Juda> 9oli taw nwali je sais
<elacheche_anis> loooooooooool..9assitha 9ssas XD
<Juda> xD
<Neo31> got it elacheche_anis
<Neo31> i'm on the bug page
<elacheche_anis> hmd :D :D XD enfin
<Neo31> ok elacheche_anis
<Neo31> ca sera sur notre todo liste de fixer ca inchalah :)
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> dsl Juda
<Neo31> haw 3odna
<Neo31> wal 3awdou ahmadou :)
<Neo31> hum
<Juda> non pas grav ;)
<Neo31> ok
<Juda> :3
<Neo31> donc on fait un board pour reconstruire et fixer ubuntu-tn et trouver des solutions a la structure et les problemes de ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> l'ancienne comite de direction de ubuntu-tn a demissionner
<Neo31> et il y a pas des gens pour coordonner les efforts de la communaute
<Neo31> et deja cote contribution y a pas grande chose
<Neo31> donc notre objectif et de remettre ubuntu-tn sur pieds et pk pas faire une association pe etre
<Neo31> bennesba lel equipe et les contributions ce n'est pas tjr technique, donc mm si tu n'as pas une grande competance technique tu peut toujour aider et contribuer
<Neo31> genre pv de reunions rapports mensuels...
<Neo31> et l'organisation des events..
<Neo31> pas mal de choses
<Neo31> che pas c bien ca elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> mouch ne9ess 7aja ?
<Neo31> Juda famma 7aja mich claire ?
<elacheche_anis> normalement oui.. famméch 7aja mékich féhmitha Juda ??
<Goldenscorp> sa77a chribtkoum
<Juda> nop
<elacheche_anis> ya3tik issa7a, ahla bik Goldenscorp sa7a chribtik :D
<Neo31> ah we we, elacheche_anis disais k'il y a 2 ou 3 membres de l'equipe qui ne sont pas actifs pour le moment, donc y7ib ywartik w yda5lik fel ubuntu-tn si tu ve aider
<Neo31> devenir membre actif koi :)
<Goldenscorp> bsr bemawi EgyParadox elacheche_anis Fanen Juda machour_ Neo31 zied
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik Goldenscorp
<Juda> Bonsoir! :D
<Neo31> lol, sa7a enoume Juda :p
<Juda> 3aychek
<Juda> xD
<elacheche_anis> bsr 3arfi Goldenscorp :D ça va la affairs??
<Neo31> keni re9da elacheche_anis
<Juda> ya3tik essa7a
<Neo31> 3awed fasrilha enti
<Juda> lkolhom 3roufetek ya anis? ^^
<elacheche_anis> loool non masdouma Juda hhhhhhhh
<Juda> manich masdouma :p
<Neo31> businessman fadhi cgholl w mfallass :p oumourou ma ti3jibch elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> oui éni Juda éni khadém 7zém w barra XD
<elacheche_anis> loooooool
<Juda> hhhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> Juda, juste remrque sghuira, Goldenscorp est un buisnessman, c'est le sponsor officiel de u-tn :D
<Neo31> elacheche_anis na7i 3lina loughet el 3roufet
<elacheche_anis> n'est pas Neo31 ;)
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> +1 elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> Goldenscorp ra2issouna wel ubuntu-tn 7izbouna
<Neo31> hhh
<elacheche_anis> Goldenscorp, fine gtossit???
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> Juda no comment ?
<Juda> nop
<Juda> misséléch hani mizélt nit3araf xD
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> eyh pas de reponse a elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> tu fait koi Juda
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhh, Goldenscorp fsa3 jimla hhhhh, Goldenscorp youm lik youm 3lik, hék inhar chikhna 3la Neo31  illila 3lik hhhh
<Neo31> student ?
<Juda> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Juda> eyyy
<Neo31> 3andou 7alazouna harbit elacheche_anis , 5alih ychidha w taw yarja3
<elacheche_anis> Juda, est une étudiante  à isimm, 7adhrit fil event mté3 u-tn fil isimm, amma mé rithéch éni XD
<Neo31> eyh c tres interessant ubuntu-tn Juda :)
<Neo31> ah we je me rappel
<Neo31> on a chater l'autre fois
<Juda> ey mani mana3rfekch wa9tha ya anis!
<Neo31> w 9oltilha elli eni 7dhart aussi
<Juda> oui  ^  ^
<Neo31> juda mela t'as installer ubuntu wa9thha fel install party ?
<Juda> noooo
<Juda> ma7thartech lil install party :p
<Juda> rawa7t
<Juda> :D
<Juda> installitou wa7di
<elacheche_anis> wilyéééééy, ma9wak :p :D
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> Juda, Neo31 Goldenscorp chbikom skittou????
<Juda> mdrrrr
<elacheche_anis> aya Juda éch 9olt 3éd!!!?? you're in or not??
<Juda> anis titmanyak taw? snifff
<Juda> in fi chnouwa ya anis? XDDD
<elacheche_anis> a33333333, fahamha ne
<elacheche_anis> Neo31,
 * Neo31 back
<Neo31> yezitich bla tma93ir elacheche_anis
<Neo31> sayab etofla
<Juda> :DDD
<Juda> nifhem fikom
<Neo31> Juda ca t'interesse de devenir membre actif Ubuntu-TN et d'aider a la reconstruction d'une nouvelle equipe ?
<Neo31> c la question de elacheche_anis
<Neo31> eyh n3am fihmitna elacheche_anis
<Juda> ey ey ça m'interesse :D
<Neo31> ouki
<Neo31> bon walli a7dhar m3ana fel reunions mela Juda :)
<Juda> akahaw? XD
<Neo31> w tfa9ad el mailing list
<Juda> kahaw kahaw?
<Juda> lol
<Neo31> pour etre a jours des nouveautes
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> apres tu commence a prendre des taches
<Juda> :DD
<Neo31> famma deja un thread de brain storming
<elacheche_anis> c'est très simple Juda
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Neo31> et un thread pour definir les besoins du site
<Neo31> btw elacheche_anis barra iktib 7aja fel besoins du site
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, j'ai un question stp
<Neo31> manech chechems bach nochr9ou 3al afkar elkoll eni w sarhan
<elacheche_anis> looool
<Neo31> sinon c tout cekil faut pr etre active Juda
<Neo31> etre a jour et prendre l'INITIATIVE pour faire des taches
<Juda> béhi
<Juda> j'essaye
<Juda> :p
<Juda> ch5asra eni trah? rien :DDD
<Juda> lol
<Neo31> et a propos de l'equipe de reconstruction il faut revoir ca lors de la reunion ou sur la ML elacheche_anis, de ma part je pe pas supporter une decision. mais ken famma 7aja je pe voter oui ou non :p
<Neo31> en plus elacheche_anis si t'as bien remarquer on est bien en retard l'equipe de dharben ennoume
<Neo31> je recommande de refaire a zero
<Neo31> ken lzimm
<Juda> :D
<Neo31> c koi ta question elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> ataw niktib Neo31 , 5ankammal hal layamét fil stage ba3déch ataw nabda réki7 béch inzid inkhammam, Neo31 billéhi mich nasi2lik, chkoun mil les 9 personne ili 9allou mich yit7arkou it7arrak, sauf toi et sarhan bien sûr, peut être ils sont entrain de faire quelque chose et je suis pas au courant alors mé in7ibich nodhlomhom..
<Neo31> Juda tres facile le7keya
<Juda> ey,, séhél l klém ^
<Neo31> famma des membres walew actifs w fi charine wallew men akthar les membres actifs de la communaute ;)
<Goldenscorp> re
<elacheche_anis> re Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> sam7ni EgyParadox
<Neo31> donc c pas qq chose de difficile juste un pe de courage w chwaya tasmim
<Goldenscorp> mncit injib fi 9hwa
<Goldenscorp> mchit injib fi 9hwa
<Neo31> Goldenscorp chadditha el 7alazouna el herba wala mizilt? (Prison break7alazoun)
<Neo31> het m3ak chwaya 9ahwa Goldenscorp
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, répond moi XD
<Neo31> sobb 3al carte reseaux taw toussel
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir TrD :D
<TrD> Bonsoir tlm
<TrD> bonsoir elacheche_anis :)
<TrD> sa7a chreebetkom
<elacheche_anis> Ça va mon ami :D
<Goldenscorp> lol Neo31
<Goldenscorp> bdt TrD
<elacheche_anis> ya3tik issa7a TrD
<Neo31> elacheche_anis ma famma 7add qui a pris contact m3aya
<TrD> ça va bien merci elacheche_anis
<Neo31> apart sarhan
<Neo31> w famma Socom a essayer d'editer directement le doc du site mais il n'as rien ecrit sur le thread de la mailing list, fort possible ma 9rach les remarques sur le thread
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik TrD
<Neo31> donc en bref famma elacheche_anis dima sur le chan
<Neo31> famma sarhan aussi
<Neo31> shuck rarement
<Neo31> participation sur ML kifkif
<TrD> sa7a chribtek Neo31
<Neo31> sarhan anis shuck chwaya
<Neo31> slimtn lezim chkoune yemrjou y5dim ken beddaza
<Neo31> karkar akthar men shuck
<Neo31> sadoc ri7tou ma famech
<Neo31> mohamed a contacter sarhan et il ete en vacances
<Neo31> pe etre kil en ai tjr
<Neo31> amal raw7it mahdia w ma 3andhech connexion (9alit 3andha connexion a sfax)
<Neo31> euh c tt je pense
<Neo31> c tt les infos ke g sur les membres hedhom elacheche_anis
<Neo31> sarhan et toi vous etes les plus actifs so far
<Neo31> mais ca avance tjr mal
<elacheche_anis> ok :( merci pour la réponse, Juda 9a3da tchouf, héki resumé lil état mté3 u-tn après la reconstruction de "l'équipe de cordonation"
<Juda> sûrement 9a3da tchouf :p
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> elacheche_anis famma 3.5 actifs
<Neo31> mais famma mohamed ken yarja3 yrakaz ynajam ya3mal 7aja behia
<Neo31> w famma slim aussi ken we7id ychedlou janbou il pe faire qq chsoe de bien
<Neo31> enajmou n7ottouh fel chan ybanni ay we7id y7awel ybalbazhha hhh
<Neo31> plutot ykicki mouch ybani
<Neo31> l'avantage du kick c ke tu peut tjr rekicker :p
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> mais le ban mafihouch mot3a, juste une seule fois :p
<TrD> t7eb tkawar Neo31
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, 3.5??? chkounou hal 0.5??
<Juda> eni
<Neo31> shuck elacheche_anis
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> juda fel vegare pour le moment
<Neo31> mizelit tchaja3 :)
<Juda> hhhhh misselech ;)
<Neo31> TrD kifech w wa9tech ?
<Neo31> ken Juda tchidd gole nji nkawar :p
<TrD> 3al kick Neo31
<Neo31> ah!!
<Neo31> hh
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> la mouch jawi TrD
<Neo31> slim le kickeur pas moi
<TrD> generalement mafamech machekel lenna
<Neo31> oui c calme
<Neo31> j'ai utiliser une seule fois je pense sur ce chan
<Neo31> famma marra o5ra ama ki jit na3mal kick fhim rou7 w fsa3 wa7dou
<TrD> oui
<Neo31> par rapport a d'autre chans c tres calme :)
<TrD> oui
 * Neo31 in sleep mode 
<Neo31> wallit mouchawech kbir :s
<Neo31> wine sra7tou elacheche_anis Juda ?
<elacheche_anis> éni 9a3id na3mal fil arabic traslation mté3 OpenTeacher 3
<elacheche_anis> V2 est à 100% :D je commance la V3
<elacheche_anis> Juda, mchét titsa7ar XD
<Juda> eni mani na3mel f chay.. ken el 9la9 w bara :p
<Juda> mizél bikri 3a s7our hiihihhi
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> bien elacheche_anis essaye d'installer openteacher 3 et de le tester avant de commencer a traduire de preference bach tibda fehim les fonctionalites ;)
<Neo31> juda tu connai drupal?
<Juda> léli.. am afraid not!
<Neo31> don't be afraid :p
<Neo31> tifhim chwaya web?
<Neo31> tarf joomla par exemple
<Neo31> wala tarf html
<Neo31> walla css
<Neo31> walla php
<Neo31> 7wija menhom
<Neo31> le plus interessant c une idee ce qu'est un cms (ex : drupal, joomla, wordpress, typo...)
<Neo31> no idea at all Juda ?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-03
<elacheche_anis> http://korben.info/les-langages-de-programmation.html
<Neo31> 3afsus le lien elacheche_anis :) thx
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> u r wlcm
<Neo31> Juda wech tdiri? chnouwa dhalma fel web?
<Juda> 3lech ? :O
<Juda> lééééé nifhem chwayyya html
<Neo31> hum, juste html?
<Juda> w css manajamtech nifhmou bil béhi lézém ntab3ou miloul.. chakchouka mdrrr
<Juda> yezzi
<Juda> fih el barka
<Juda> mdr
<elacheche_anis> CSS ashal mil html XD hhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> ouki
<elacheche_anis> Juda, http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-13666-apprenez-a-creer-votre-site-web.html
<Neo31> on travail sur le projet web de ubuntu-tn et je me suis dit ke pe etre tu peut aider
<Neo31> mais aparament tu n'as aucune idee sur le concept des CMS
<Neo31> content management system
<Neo31> (systeme de gestion de contenu)
<Juda> jpeux tjr apprendre ;)
<Juda> ma7soub
<Juda> hakil hadra :p
<Neo31> elacheche_anis t un google bot?
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> tla3t 7aggara enti
<Juda> léééé
<Neo31> mela chamar 3ala dhre3atik w warina hakil hadra chnia
<Juda> nooo
<Juda> chnouwa el projet déjà ?
<Juda> normal nchammar xD
<Neo31> voir la mailing liste ;)
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.. Neo31 jarti héki maysélich ki inwalli google bot :p
<Neo31> besoins du site web ubuntu-tn
<Juda> béhi
<Juda> anis sara enti jariiiiiiiiiiiiii ?
<Juda> :p
<Neo31> lol, 3titha tutorial mte3 Mateo!? yadhrab felougha 9alik juste un tutoriel, heka yektib jarayed mouch tutoriel :p
<Neo31> oups, nakrit fik elacheche_anis :p
<Juda> lééé mankartech fiiih
<Juda> :D
<Neo31> eni fi blastik tibda 3andi jarti esmha Juda n7awal 7ouma o5ra elacheche_anis
<Juda> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<Juda> 3lech !!?
<Juda> tii a7san majitech jari  !!
<Juda> ayyah ! :p
<Neo31> Pas besoin d'être un expert pour en faire un, il suffit juste d'avoir un tutoriel qui vous explique depuis le début comment ça fonctionne, à votre rythme. >>> Temps d'étude estimé : 20 jours >>> conclusion, juste 20 jours, pas un expert :p c tres facile, tghamadh 3inik t7ilhom tal9a rou7ik ta3mal fel sitew webs. 7assilou Mateo dima yadhrab fellougha
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> la 3ad Juda
<Juda> :'(
<Neo31> w chkoune ya3tini ka3ba 7alwa eni ;(
<Juda> ey ey ey ey
<Neo31> sniff
<Juda> 7arra ?
<Juda> mdrrrr
<Neo31> hhh
<Juda> mch eni !! :p
<Neo31> we we
<Neo31> surtout
<Juda> hana anis :p
<Neo31> ok
<Juda> 3andHom 7anouta :p
<Neo31> o93od bla surprise mela
<Neo31> elacheche_anis na3rfou ma yob5olch 3lia :)
<elacheche_anis> looool Neo31 éni tuto haka 9ritou wakt controle mté3 1ére année mté3i fi 3 nuits XD
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> el ghassra ta3mal elacheche_anis
<Juda> uiii
<Neo31> 3 nuits blanches 9oul
<Neo31> hhh
<Juda> yestéhél
<Juda> chméta chméta
<Neo31> je propose nwalliw na9raw semestre fi 1 mois, ni5dmou les projet w nrivzou fi 1 mois w n3adiw w toufa el semestre fi chahrine :p
<elacheche_anis> non Neo31 mich ghassra, mé na9rach CSS w html 3émitha hhhhhhh.. amma il fadda fil foyer ta3mal hhhhhhh
<Neo31> ma yo93douch ydhay3oulna wa9tha
<elacheche_anis> 7atta éni dobilt 3émitha hhhhhhhhhh
<EgyParadox> http://www.simplyubuntu.com
<Neo31> ahh! foyee !!
<Neo31> je vois
<Neo31> c'est un peut comme le livre simple comme ubuntu EgyParadox ?
<Neo31> voir framabooks quelque chose de ce genre
<elacheche_anis> c'est la traduction arabe desimple comme ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> mais c'est coool pour les arabes :D thx EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> de rien
<EgyParadox> :D
<Neo31> cool, it's in arabic
<Neo31> merci pour la confirmation elacheche_anis :)
<Neo31> thx EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> pas de quois
<elacheche_anis> sans S EgyParadox :D
<Neo31> Juda vasy alors, installe (<Juda> hakil hadra :p) drupal :p
<EgyParadox> quoi*
<EgyParadox> :D
<Juda> xDD béhi béhi ;) ;)
<Neo31> lol
<Juda> lama7èla bdit nit3alam fil java hal ayémét ama misséléch 3la 5atrek
<Neo31> si tu commence a corriger elacheche_anis je changerai en anglais :p
<Neo31> j'ai pas d'accents pour commencer et je fait pas bcp attention
<Neo31> mais bon quois ca derange un pe :p
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, issmik EgyParadox ???? :p :p :p
<Neo31> lol
<elacheche_anis> looool
<Neo31> ye5idh b5atrik Juda, 3ala ra7tik
<EgyParadox> Omar
<Neo31> Juda mizilt new?
<EgyParadox> et toi?
<Neo31> quelle classe ?
<Neo31> elacheche_anis miselich chwaya tanbir :p
<Juda> oé
<Juda> misséléch ;)
<Juda> jari may9oul chayyy
<elacheche_anis> nitcharrfou EgyParadox , ani anis :D mais j'ai voulu dire à Neo31 est ce que son nom est EgyParadox XD car il a répondu à la place de toi hhhhh
<Neo31> EgyParadox he was saying that he was talking to you and not to Neo31. that's why he asked if my name is EgyParadox
<elacheche_anis> Juda, mézélit sghayra Neo31 ;)
<Neo31> elacheche_anis >> a ta place
<Neo31> hh
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhh
<Neo31> behi ettanbir choft kifech !?
<elacheche_anis> nabbar fi 3a9lik Neo31
<Juda> choft kifech? 9otlik raw may9oul chay :p
<EgyParadox> i told you I dont understand your arabic :D
<Neo31> t'es a quelle classe Juda ?
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> mella Juda
<Goldenscorp> bn tlm
<Neo31> she can read your mind elacheche_anis
<Neo31> bn Goldenscorp
<Neo31> yep EgyParadox :)
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhh EgyParadox you will understand it in one month :D
<Neo31> Tunisian dialect is a little bit hard
<Juda> yea it's very hard
<Juda> bla 9alou a little bit!!
<Juda> XD
<EgyParadox> the problem is mixing tunisian and french
<EgyParadox> o_O
<Juda> asma3 dawrou a7kiw bil masri ;)
<Neo31> but you can see my nick name on the beginning of the line to notice he was asking me if my name is EgyParadox :p easy cheesy :p
<elacheche_anis> Vous mélangez l'arabe avec l'anglais aussi EgyParadox XD
<Neo31> yep, another problem EgyParadox is different pronunciation between French and English
<Neo31> that may be more confusing
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ma ti7ki enti bel masri Juda
<EgyParadox> should we speak in tunisian or french or english or masri or wat belzabt?
<elacheche_anis> Juda, barra #ubuntu-eg ataw ta7ki bil massri, issba7 3malit jaw 3la EgyParadox w thelinuxer ya7kiw masri/anglais hhhhhhhh :D
<EgyParadox> :D
<Neo31> there is still the pronunciation problem even when talking bel masry Juda
<Juda> hhhh
<Juda> no
<Juda> malheureusement najamch na7ki masri
<Juda> XD
<Neo31> a bon Juda ?
<Juda> I can understand it thou it's not taht hard ;)
<Neo31> we speak all languages EgyParadox :p
<Juda> ah oui !
<EgyParadox> yes egyptian is very easy
<EgyParadox> :D
<Neo31> even Chinese if you want :p
<Neo31> it depends EgyParadox
<Neo31> it's not very easy. we just got used to it
<Neo31> egyptian cinema is doing a lot ;)
<Juda> yup !
<EgyParadox> gong xi fa cai
<EgyParadox> yeah i know
<EgyParadox> :D
<Neo31> now we're gonna need google translation :p
<Neo31> xD
<elacheche_anis> loool
<EgyParadox> haha
<EgyParadox> :D
<Neo31> Juda t'es a quelle classe ?
<Juda> passe 2ème
<Neo31> ahh
<Neo31> new new fel domaine mela :)
<Juda> eyyyh
<Juda> w enti tatla3 3ammi XDD
<Neo31> mikch bac info?
<Neo31> hhh
<Juda> bac info
<Neo31> oui je confirme
<Juda> bethabtement!
<Neo31> waywan
<Neo31> mais normalement vous etes aventageux jme3et el bac informatique
<Juda> ey
<Juda> w chnouwa el mochkel trah ?
<Juda> lol
<Neo31> on m'as dit que vous etudier linux, base de donne, access, programmation des piles 7aja ki hakka
<Neo31> ...
<EgyParadox> hakka wala hakka :D
<Neo31> el mochkel, fi blastik rani deja na3raf java :p
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> hakka = kida EgyParadox :p
<Neo31> keda
<Neo31> 7aga keda ya3ni
<EgyParadox> I heard it in an egyptian movie
<Neo31> ki is the short form of kif (zayy)
<Neo31> 7aga zay kedah
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, pas linux, mé ya9rawich 7éja kbira, en plus fil 3éme année mouch bac
<Neo31> see it is not so hard :p
<Neo31> cool elacheche_anis
<Neo31> bac info aussi elacheche_anis ?
<Juda> ey bil7a9 na9rawech 7aja big big
<Juda> lol
<Neo31> lol
<elacheche_anis> oui, awal promotion, bac info 2008 :D
<EgyParadox> Nobody answered me
<EgyParadox> is there a twitter account for ubuntu-tn?
<Neo31> you're a big big girl in a big big world but you don't study a big big Linux course..
<Neo31> what's the question EgyParadox ?
<Neo31> nope there is not for now EgyParadox
<elacheche_anis> Juda, éni 3rafit ubuntu 3émit 3éme année :D amma a7na konna VIP w profna VIP 9aréna Linux mouch kifkom :D
<EgyParadox> is there a twitter account for the tunisian team?
<Neo31> it is a suggestion to integrate with the new website we are working on EgyParadox
<Neo31> nope
<EgyParadox> ok
<Neo31> we use the mailing list for now EgyParadox
<Juda> sa7a likkkk lol chkounou profkom el VIP ya VIP ya enti!!!
<Neo31> maybe in the future inchalah
<Neo31> VIP elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> kifech VIP ?
<Juda> houwa 9al
<EgyParadox> what about announcements??
<elacheche_anis> 9rina Linux Neo31 mouch kifhom :D
<Neo31>  another tip EgyParadox : ech = ih >> kifech = zay ih
<Neo31> we use the wiki pages for that EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> what does ech fik mean?
<Neo31> lol
<EgyParadox> oh ok
<EgyParadox> oh ok
<EgyParadox> whats wrong with u
<EgyParadox> ?
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, Neo31-translation.tn :p XD
<Neo31> elacheche_anis mela fi hammam sousse on est des VIP aussi
<Neo31> y9ariw Linux w 3andhom prof VIP comme le votre ;)
<Neo31> with who?
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, ech bik not ech fik ;)
<Juda> mafhemt chay minnek ya enis
<elacheche_anis> Juda, mé tifhimch khir hhhhhhhhhh XD
<Juda> 7ata a7na 9rina linux sniii
<Neo31> lol
<elacheche_anis> Chkoun yokhou appla??? :D Neo31 mé na3tikich inti :p
<EgyParadox> yes
<EgyParadox> I heard it a movie
<EgyParadox> elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> yes EgyParadox
<Juda> eni eni
<Juda> XD
<Neo31> Juda conclusion : t'as pas etudier Linux en 3eme annee lycee, donc t'es pas VIP :p
<Neo31> le seule VIP ici est Mr elacheche_anis :p
<elacheche_anis> Appla + glasson Neo31 :D XD
<Juda> a3333 béhi am not :'(  i hate anis! méla 3l faza
<Neo31> lol
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> Je dirais pas non elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> 7ram 3lik Juda romdhan
<Neo31> mais je prefere une Boga lim
<Juda> chou kissibba.. XD béhi seme7ni.. nfadlak ^^
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> he loves you Juda :p
<Neo31> 7ram 3lik
<Neo31> don't hate him
<Juda> hhhhhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhh, Neo31 maw fi bélik engagé!! :p
<Neo31> ah we we
<Neo31> et alors elacheche_anis ?
<Juda> mdrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<elacheche_anis> indhamman loula ba3déch no5ou ithénya ;)
<Neo31> primo, normal, 7ibbha felleh kima y9oulou
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> 2emement
<Neo31> normal 7atta ken haw bach tchidhha enahdha taw twalli tnajam te5ou 4 nssa
<Neo31> lol
<elacheche_anis> Inchallah, why not :D
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> Juda, elacheche_anis tla3 re9id 3la banka, fi blastik ma nfaltouch
<Juda> :O
<Juda> ija fi blasti méla
<Neo31> 9allou thenia
<Juda> mdrr
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> heka chmizel Juda
<Juda> ija ija misséléch
<Neo31> mahou a3mal chwaya taktik Juda
<Juda> tajrba! :p
<Neo31> 9ollou ok zouz nssa
<elacheche_anis> +1 Juda :D
<Neo31> 5oudhou enti eloula w ba3d 7arram 3lih :p
<Juda> rassi youja3ni kek mdrrrrr
<Juda> mdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Juda> yaaaltiiif!!
<Neo31> lol, miselich 7ata ken tbalbzit tatla3 reb7a chtarr banka ;)
<Juda> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Juda> bara 5outhou enti :p
<Neo31> elotf ya rabbi
<Neo31> staghralah
<elacheche_anis> loooooooooooool
<Neo31> rak fi romdhan ya Juda
<Neo31> ma3ad t9oul hal klem
<Juda> :D
<Juda> behi
<Juda> seme7ni
<Juda> mano9sed chay
<Neo31> lol, jibli ka3bit el 7alwa eli tfehimna 3liha taw nsem7ik
<Neo31> :)
<Juda> mdrrrrrr
<Juda> lééé manjibech :p
<Neo31> manich msem7ik mela
<Neo31> mennik lellah
<Neo31> :p
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, Juda : https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-_0NiNw77aXU/TjiTJPquCbI/AAAAAAAAB04/qPrbMKucUbs/h301/284195_250500091635847_232133230139200_1020610_8214386_n.jpg
<elacheche_anis> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<Juda> :D
<Neo31> ma hadha elacheche_anis
<Juda> yfadlak
<elacheche_anis> taswira, chouf chkoun hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> Juda ?
<Neo31> ti hay tal3it hiia 3amti mouch eni 3ammha
<Neo31> ma todhhorch pass 2eme
<elacheche_anis> non non yé mdakk
<elacheche_anis> mich Juda héki hhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> mela ?
<elacheche_anis> thabbat hhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> martik?
<elacheche_anis> bandéra 9diama haki, thabbat mli7 w yizzi mil bléda
<Neo31> who is it
<elacheche_anis> Juda, 3arfitha hhhhhhh
<Neo31> ahhh
<Neo31> soufia
<Neo31> lol
<Juda> hhhhhhhhhh
<Juda> lé
<Neo31> mela ma tkoune ken laila mitnakkra
<Neo31> :p
<Juda> ama keyeni latifa nn ?
<Neo31> ti oui
<Neo31> ghlotet
<elacheche_anis> yep latifa
<Neo31> bach n9oul latifa 9olt soufia
<Neo31> kifkif houma :p
<Juda> iii 5al t9ayyed
<Juda> chnouwa el mochkel
<elacheche_anis> ta3mal fil pub il ro7ha hhhhhhhh
<Juda> looool
<Neo31> m3an men ajli touness el 5adhra
<Neo31> eyh c koi le probleme elacheche_anis
<Neo31> la 3alina
<Neo31> on passe
<elacheche_anis> XD
<Juda> yfadlak yfadlak ;)
<Juda> sou2el
<elacheche_anis> as2al
<Juda> chnouwa el FreeBSD ?
<elacheche_anis> Juda, voilà http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/ :D :D
<Neo31> c'est un BSD qui est Free ;)
<Juda> anis
<Juda> na9ass mil lienet
<Juda> w jeweb 3la 9ad sou2el
<elacheche_anis> XD
<Neo31> sinon elle pe trouver plus d'info sur ce site aussi http://bit.ly/g00gl3it
<Juda> 9alek plus stable que linux
<Juda> ya wledi yehdikom loool
<Neo31> ca depand Juda
<Neo31> 3andou a9al users men linux
<Juda> emmm
<Neo31> ama yrakzou fih barcha 3al aspect securite et stabilite
<Neo31> mais cha9lela fih aussi yemrij chwaya
<Neo31> et c pas GNU
<Neo31> la licence
<Neo31> ca utilise une licence un pe differente
<Juda> jarabtou ?
<Neo31> oui
<Juda> ma3ijbikch ?
<Neo31> non ca va
<Neo31> ma 5dimtich 3lih barcha
<Neo31> juste qq jours
<Neo31> c'est interessant
<Neo31> mais je pense pas ke c cool comme desktop OS
<Neo31> ca pe etre trop cool pour un expert bach ye5dim bih
<Juda> 3lech ma3ijbikch ?
<Juda> 3lech ?
<Neo31> g pas dit ma 3jibnich
<Neo31> g dit pas cool comme desktop PC
<Neo31> sinon c trop cool pour un pro
<Juda> 3lech "trop cool pr un pro"?
<Neo31> un autre probleme apart ke c pas cool comme desktop pc c'est ca licence ki est un pe differente du GPL
<Neo31> ca reste tjr open source mais on peut fermer ca source si je me trmpe pas
<Neo31> 5ater ils travaillent bcp sur l'aspect securite
<Juda> mmm ok
<Neo31> http://bit.ly/g00gl3it
<Juda> s2lat 7ad 9al ye5dem 3lih taw 3 ans
<Juda> 9otlou pk
<Neo31> en tt K ma nans7ikch comme desktop OS Juda
<Juda> ali
<Juda> nn juste nas2al c tt loool
<Juda> I like the KDE desktop, and the fact that I have 3 methods to add new programs...Ports, Packages, and PBI's...Push Button Installers, to install programs with one mouse click... XD ey ey 3ijbou mch normal mdrrrrr
<Neo31> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeBSD
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> c la reponse mte3 essayed elli s2altou ?
<Neo31> Juda
<Juda> béhi
<Juda> laiss
<Juda> XD
<Juda> mélla lien
<Neo31> lol
<Juda> i feel so stupid
<Juda> i don't use google
<Juda> mdrrr
<Neo31> don't
<Neo31> c la reponse mte3 essayed elli s2altou ? >>> <Juda> I like the KDE desktop, and the fact that I have 3 methods to add new programs...Ports, Packages, and PBI's...Push Button Installers, to install programs with one mouse click... XD ey ey 3ijbou mch normal mdrrrrr
<Juda> ossss
<Juda> fhemtek mister Neo !
<Neo31> si oui 9ollou Ubuntu utilise KDE aussi w fih plusieurs methodes pour installer un software
<Juda> xDD
<Neo31> w fih logiteck ki installe les programme automatiquement mais ki ajoute des depots automatiquement aussi ;)
<Juda> 7aaadher :p
<Neo31> avec un seul clic koi
<Neo31> sinon les fonctionalites elli ya7ki 3lihom mawjoudine fel pluparts des OS Linux
<Neo31> ditributions linux plutot
<Juda> ya wildi
<Juda> ech bik ch3ilt ? :o
<Neo31> J'ai essayer KDE 4 sur FreeBSD j'ai bien aimer aussi (le KDE 4) hh 3andhom depot pas mal aussi mais lezmou un pe de temps d'adaption pour bien maitriser
<Neo31> ma ch3iltich Juda
<Neo31> :p
<Juda> behi :p
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis , tu connais pas le lien vers le dernier theme ubuntu pour drupal ?
<elacheche_anis> pong Neo31
<elacheche_anis> nope sorry
<Neo31> k
<Neo31> ubuntu quebec down for maintenance
<Juda> yey
<TrD> Neo31: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-theme
<Neo31> lol Juda chmeytiia
<Neo31> i'm on it TrD
<Neo31> mais ou telecharger ?
<TrD> ok
<Juda> chkoun chmeyti ? :O
<TrD> en bas à gauche
<Neo31> got it
<Neo31> compatible only D^ for now
<Neo31> D6
<Neo31> not yet ready for D7
<Neo31> Juda mikch mitchamta fi ubuntu quebec?
<Juda> noooooooooh
<Juda> :(
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ok sry
<Juda> hak enti mitchamet!
<Neo31> nope i am not
<Juda> yes you r
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> come on
<Neo31> how to download bazar project ?
<Neo31> here is the source for drupal 7 theme http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drupal-devs/ubuntu-drupal-theme/7.x-2010/files
<Neo31> I should download archive and upload to drupal
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, tnajjam ta3mal l'installation mté3 theme  à l'aide du lien seulement, méghuire mé ta3mal download w upload
<elacheche_anis> salam wissem
<elacheche_anis> sa7a s7ourik wissem :S
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Neo31> elacheche_anis j'ai bien dit telecharger source et archiver
<Neo31> c encore en version dev
<Neo31> answer my question if u can
<elacheche_anis> I can't
<wissem> ahla elacheche_anis :D
<wissem> welcome all
<Neo31> I will download file by file :p
<Neo31> damn
<elacheche_anis> XD
<Neo31> done
<Juda> :p
<elacheche_anis> bemawi, Juda machour_ Neo31 TrD wissem zied bn w inchallah inharkom s3id innés ilkol :D w sa7a s7ourkom mosba9an
<Juda> merciiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Neo31> cool Drupal 7
<Juda> wnti zeda
<Neo31> ca a bcp changer
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> thx elacheche_anis
<TrD> yateek esa7a elacheche_anis
<Neo31> Juda n7ib nitsa7ar ka3ba 7alwa, sniff
<wissem> elacheche_anis: ya3tik elsa7a ^^
<Juda> hhhhhhhh
<Juda> 7ibb 7ibb
<elacheche_anis> Instanna D8 ataw itchouf idharb is7i7 Neo31 il sera parfait :D
<elacheche_anis> Aya bye, a333 nasma3 il ghonéya illi fi jawhar w nimchi ...
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> chnia el ghoneya elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> 7abibati man takoun :D
<wissem> :D
<wissem> y'a pas une régle de bannir ceux qui sont pas sous linux et essaye de se connecter içi? :p
<Neo31> lol wissem
<elacheche_anis> chkoun mondass??
<Neo31> lol elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> chbik tloli 3lya Neo31 :p j'aime bien cette chanson :D
<elacheche_anis> ah ok :D
<wissem> elacheche_anis diiigage
<Neo31> nmamm elacheche_anis , ostot
<elacheche_anis> bichfi, éni chrabit 9ahiwti w hani méchi taw :D chbik iddiz wissem :p :D
<Neo31> yechfik elacheche_anis
<Neo31> wissem we5ou maw9if
<Neo31> VOTE : on kick ubot2 et locobot_4 ?
<Neo31> +1
<elacheche_anis> 0
<wissem> -1
<wissem> 5alehom :(
<elacheche_anis> loooool wissem
<Neo31> lool
 * Neo31 y5ammam bach ysobb essabba :p
<Neo31> lol
<elacheche_anis> do it, do it Neo31 :D
<Neo31> jibt fech nsobblik elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> ennajam nsoblik fi stall
<Neo31> walla nsoblik fi wejhik
<Neo31> wenti 5ayar we5tar
<elacheche_anis> aya sob ch3andik mé3andou win méchi ubot2 locobot_4 yikhidmou 3la rwa7hom :D éch na3imlou béhom méla :D
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> ubot2 et locobot_4 mahomch partout :p
<Neo31> mawjoudine 3al chan hedha kahaw
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> mahomch chemss bach yezr9oul 3al chans elkoll :p
<elacheche_anis> ih inti wine mich tsob maw hni, walla néwi ti9lib il fista :p
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> newi ni9lib el vista wel kabbout
<Neo31> w nsobb ubuntu ;)
<elacheche_anis> looooooool
<elacheche_anis> aya slémou3likom tt le monde, sob fi 3a9lik taw Neo31 :*
<elacheche_anis> :p
<Neo31> oups hrabb
<Juda> loooooooooooool
<Neo31> good night wissem TrD
<TrD> good night Neo31
<wissem> godd night
<elacheche_anis> re TrD :D
<thetrue_neozoon> bijour^^
<elacheche_anis> bonjour thetrue_neozoon :D
<thetrue_neozoon> labe 5ouya? ^
<elacheche_anis> hmd, toi??
<elacheche_anis> éch 3malt fil ubuntu chikht 3lih ou pas?
<thetrue_neozoon> hamdoullah ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> chaye5 houwa 3leya xD
<elacheche_anis> yé latif 3léch??? :o
<thetrue_neozoon> surtout bind 3akes lin ma3adech lol
<elacheche_anis> qu'est ce que ne va pas??
<thetrue_neozoon> quand je nsookup ca fail xD
<thetrue_neozoon> nslookup**
<elacheche_anis> t'as essayé de lire ça: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/bind9
<elacheche_anis> il y a ça aussi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<thetrue_neozoon> c'est le doc devant moi now imprimé ^^
<elacheche_anis> loool XD
<elacheche_anis> thetrue_neozoon, si je me trompe pas hier t'as dit que t'as installé ubuntu desktop, n'est ce pas??
<thetrue_neozoon> oui
<elacheche_anis> et tu veux l'utiliser comme etant un serveur??
<thetrue_neozoon> juste pour une seule application ^^
<elacheche_anis> ah ok.. car il existe une version server de ubuntu, en plus un serveur + interface graphique ça sert à rien XD
<thetrue_neozoon> c compliqué a expliquer mais c'est ma machine, si l'application réussi à faire ces preuves on la mettra sur un serveur dédié^^
<elacheche_anis> ah ok, pourquoi tu essaie pas ça sur une VM avec u-server installé, au minimu avec u-server tu seras sûr que c'est pas la faute d'une application lié à Gnome ou unity..
<elacheche_anis> dans la VM tu change la configuration pour créer un pont, alors tu aura une deuxiéme vrai machine connecté au réseaux alors tu peux tester comme si tu es sur un serveur
<thetrue_neozoon> c'est une possibilité mais je préfère continuer ce que j'ai commencé, si ya pas d'issues alors je chercherais une autre solution
<elacheche_anis> ok good luck :D désolé si j'ai pas pu t'aidé :(
<thetrue_neozoon> c'est bon tkt ^
<thetrue_neozoon> tu fais quoi now? boulot ? maison? :p
<elacheche_anis> stage :D
<thetrue_neozoon> hum nice ^
<elacheche_anis> kén jit fiddar rani nadhrab finnom hhhhhhhh
<thetrue_neozoon> au contraire, tfed mennoum xD
<elacheche_anis> looool pas moi hhhhhh, en faite infid minnom amma mé innajamich in9awmou :D
<thetrue_neozoon> essaies les mmorpg alors ^^
<elacheche_anis> je les deteste XD j'aime les jeux de stratégie créer un flash XD
<thetrue_neozoon> t'as testé quel mmo? ^^
<elacheche_anis> non, taille mté3ha kbir barcha XD wil connxion 7ilba fiddar hhhhhh
<thetrue_neozoon> ba essaye avant de juger, le principe des mmo c que t'as tjs a faire évoluer ton perso et la communication avec tchat et tout donc tu t'ennuies pas
<elacheche_anis> j'ai essayé plusieurs fois de télécharger des jeux et l'essayé mais toujours j'ai des problème de c,x XD
<thetrue_neozoon> en+, tnajjem dabber copie de l'install mel7ouma facilement ;)
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhh, thetrue_neozoon tu parle des mmo pour WinBug XD
<elacheche_anis> j'utilise pas winbug moi XD
<thetrue_neozoon> c normal bech tlagi, dima lag fi tounes rahou ^
<thetrue_neozoon> winbug? c koi? xD
<elacheche_anis> WinBows
<thetrue_neozoon> ba t'as wine ^
<thetrue_neozoon> windBlows tu veux dire xD
<elacheche_anis> :D
<thetrue_neozoon> comment je peux remédier à cette erreur de log svp
<thetrue_neozoon> Aug  3 11:29:16 uBuntun kernel: [11090.422777] type=1400 audit(1312367356.082:37): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=4748 profile="/usr/sbin/named" name="/var/named/yyy.edu" pid=4751 comm="named" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=113 ouid=0
<elacheche_anis> aucune idée thetrue_neozoon, bemawi machour_ TrD zied est ce que vous connaissez de quoi il s'agit??
<bemawi> yyy.edu ?
<bemawi> que ce soit sur mes debians ou la kubuntu, je ne trouve pas de /usr/sbin/named ou /var/named/
<thetrue_neozoon> c une config que j'ai crée moi
<thetrue_neozoon> j'ai mis le chemin de mon domaine sur /var/named
<bemawi> ta machine héberge elle meme un/des serveurs ?
<bemawi> (comprendre apache, lighttpd, ... unrealircd, ..., ....
<bemawi> )
<thetrue_neozoon> oui le bind
<thetrue_neozoon> pour le moment je mets le bind, je mettrai les postfix et les autres par la suite
<thetrue_neozoon> la réponse que j'ai au log c'est suite a mon nslookup
<bemawi> donc, pour le moment, ta config /var/named/yyy.edu semble etre mal digèrée
<thetrue_neozoon> je penses que c'est apparmor le blème mais je l'ai arreté
<bemawi> apparmor_parser
<bemawi> tu l'avais arrété avant ou aprés ?
<bemawi> je dirais avant, non ?
<thetrue_neozoon> arreté avant
<thetrue_neozoon> j'ai fais  "service apparmor stop"
<bemawi> active le
<bemawi> j'ai comme l'impression que apparmor parse les fichiers pour vérfifier si c'est ok avant
<thetrue_neozoon> j'avais mal compris en j'ai juste arreté apparmor, pas touché le parser ^^
<bemawi> tente quand meme
<bemawi> :)
<thetrue_neozoon> heum je suis nooob coté services (pas touché linux depuis un moment) comment je fais plz? :)
<bemawi> aucune idée
<bemawi> sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor start
<bemawi> peut-etre
<thetrue_neozoon> meme réponse sur le log
<bemawi> je seche
<bemawi> :)
<thetrue_neozoon> xD merci du meme
<thetrue_neozoon> yo les gars, j'ai réussi, mon nslookup marche enfin :D
<elacheche_anis> congratulation thetrue_neozoon :d
<elacheche_anis> :D
<thetrue_neozoon> merci ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> sinon retour au questions betes xD
<thetrue_neozoon> le menu de messagerie a coté de l'horloge a disparu comment je le retrouve? :)
<elacheche_anis> thetrue_neozoon, bouton droit sur le tableau de bord→Ajouter au tableau de bord→Applet de notification :D
<thetrue_neozoon> tu mérite de faire le prochain spiderman toi :p
<elacheche_anis> loooooooooool, pourquoi spiderman?? XD
<thetrue_neozoon> batman et superman c'est démodé :p
<elacheche_anis> loool
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, :D ça va 5ouya??
<EgyParadox> ca va
<EgyParadox> formidable
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> cool :D
<EgyParadox> parce que des essais de Moubarak
<EgyParadox> :D
<thetrue_neozoon> bon aprem a tous ^^
<elacheche_anis> merci :D chéhya tayiba :D
<elacheche_anis> oups ghatta3 :D
<TrD> bonjour tout le monde
<TrD> bonjour elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> bonjour TrD :D mé t9ollich kont ré9id!!! :D
<elacheche_anis> XD
<TrD> et oui :p
<elacheche_anis> sa7a wallah :)
<TrD> yateek esa7a
<Neo31> ahla crack3r
* Neo31 changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |***  ***|| Prochaine réunion le vendredi 05/08/2011 à 22h00 ||
<TrD> bon app
<Neo31> chehia tayba
<GameOverR> sa7a chribetkom
<Neo31> sa7a chribitkom
<GameOverR> sa7a chribtek Neo31
<Neo31> ya3tik essa7a GameOverR
<Neo31> GameOverR man antom? :)
<Neo31> Salut Mohamed
<GameOverR> na7nou al jorthen :p
<Mohamed> sa7a chribitkom
<Mohamed> @neo sa7a chribtik
<Neo31> lol GameOverR
<Neo31> ya3tik esa7a Mohamed
 * Neo31 brb
<GameOverR> sa7a chribtek Mohamed
<Mohamed> @game over ya3tik issa7a winti bil amthil @neo31 dzl machala9tich 3al lawil kifeh na7ki fil discussion
<TrD> sa7a chribtekom GameOverR Neo31 Mohamed
<GameOverR> ya3tik sa7a TrD :)
<Mohamed> ya3tik issa7a
 * Neo31 is back
<Neo31> normal Mohamed
<Mohamed> ;)
<GameOverR> Neo31 t9alab fya :p tounsi tounsi :D
<Neo31> lool GameOverR
<Neo31> nchouf fik mnine jit men ena barr
<Neo31> hhh
<GameOverR> mara jeya chewerni
<GameOverR> hhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> lol
<GameOverR> Neo31 chno l9it
<Neo31> che pa
<Mohamed> :v
<Mohamed> :v
<Mohamed> :v
<GameOverR> nes kol tlawa7 fi idiha :p
<Mohamed> o.O
<Neo31> hek mbaddlou el ctcp GameOverR
<GameOverR> ey nwassa3 fi beli
<Neo31> c ton domaine snowextreme?
<GameOverR> maha2ah
<Neo31> ama je me demande si tu utilise mirc vraiment
<Neo31> !!!
<GameOverR> Neo31 te5dem fi de5ilya sa7bi?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> la la GameOverR
<Neo31> houma ye5dmou 3andi
<Neo31> eni 3arfhom GameOverR ;)
<GameOverR> 9alab ejme3a lokhrina lol
<GameOverR> choufelna Mohamed w TrD
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> Mohamed deja fait
<Neo31> Mohamed t'es new ici, tu vien de la page de l'event fb?
<GameOverR> yetl3ouchi teb3in ethouwar
<Mohamed> ئه
<Neo31> TrD mte3na heka dima yettalfa7 3al channel
<Mohamed> wi
<GameOverR> Neo31 non je suis venu avant
<Neo31> lol GameOverR
<Neo31> oui GameOverR esmik mouch ghrib 3lia
<Neo31> ama tla3tou les 2 mondassine w barra
<GameOverR> 9olou matetalfa7ch barcha
<Neo31> des Windowsiens :p
<GameOverR> lol
<Mohamed> lol
<GameOverR> lé baba
<Mohamed> je suis un windowsiens
<GameOverR> ena 3amel 7ezb wa7di meni taba3 hata tandhim ndhif khouk
<Neo31> MicroSucks WinSlows and proud xD
<Mohamed> xDéééééééééééééééy
<GameOverR> el fb na7itou Neo31
<TrD> Microzift Mirdows
<TrD> :p
<Neo31> GameOverR enti tebi3 tandhim el mou3ardha :p
<Neo31> t3aredh koll chay aparament
<Neo31> temchich t3aredh rou7ik barka
<Neo31> sa7a sa7a GameOverR
<Neo31> walah enti errajil
<GameOverR> esmi mouch hama el hamami mdr
<Mohamed> ye jme3a
<Mohamed> 3andi problem m3a il ubuntu
<Mohamed> t7ilouhouli ??
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> never ask to ask Mohamed
<GameOverR> lol
<Mohamed> ok
<GameOverR> TrD chbih microzift ?
<Mohamed> le ubuntu
<Mohamed> mouch microzift
<GameOverR> ask to learn ya Neo31 :D
<Neo31> yep GameOverR
<Mohamed> aya wi ou nn ??
<GameOverR> ti bara oui
<TrD> il sucks kime 9al Neo31 GameOverR
<GameOverR> enta9
<Mohamed> att
<Mohamed> haw il problem habatou fi forum http://ubuntuwd.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1666
<Mohamed> aya bay raj3ouli 3al fcb www.facebook.com/maxhama
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> chbih fsa3
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> TrD tnassnass?
<TrD> ala chno Neo31
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> nothin
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> chouf el sil3a
<Neo31> 7att lien w fsa3 w 9al raj3ouli
<TrD> chbih fsa3
<GameOverR> o_O
<TrD> lol
<Neo31> 3al faza mouch bach na9rah
<TrD> 7at el ptofil mte3ou
<TrD> *profil
<Neo31> c irc ici
<GameOverR> hay qui ma7atech haja okhra behi
<Neo31> c pas fb
<GameOverR> yanbou el fb
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> hotmail mathalan GameOverR ?
<Neo31> lol
<GameOverR> loool
<Neo31> re
<Mohamed> re
<Neo31> haw rja3 Mohamed
<Mohamed> :p
<Neo31> ya 7aggar, tayach profile fb w gatta3
<Mohamed> cha3miltouli brabi
<Mohamed> le wlh le
<Neo31> ma 9ritouch 3al faza
<Mohamed> wras omi le ama kif kirchik toj3ik ataw narawik ach ta3mil
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> behi barka
<GameOverR> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<GameOverR> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<GameOverR> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<GameOverR> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<GameOverR> ouh
<Neo31> next time tu attend un pe sur le chan
<Neo31> miselich
<Mohamed> :v
<GameOverR> Mohamed sayem?
<Mohamed> wi b1 sur
<Neo31> lool mella Mohamed
<Mohamed> :p
<Neo31> hrab yejri
<Mohamed> ok cha3miltouli mela brabi
<Neo31> 7assilou haw na3mal fi talla
<Mohamed> ok
<Mohamed> thnx
<GameOverR> Neo31 het ka3ba gala :D
<Neo31> sinon 3andna le forum ubuntu-tn wel group fb wel mailing liste
<Neo31> 5oudh ka3ba GameOverR
<Mohamed> 7atit ama tafitouni
<GameOverR> Mohamed bara rawa7
<GameOverR> ekbes rou7ek wija
<Mohamed> o.O
<GameOverR> tawa enti rajel
<Mohamed> chnia
<Mohamed> o93od b9adrik 5ir
<GameOverR> sebni :D
<Mohamed> nn
<GameOverR> ma3adech tlawa7 lien w tohrob 9tates a7na 9demek
<Mohamed> mahou 9olt 3lech 3ad
<GameOverR> khater kerchek tawa hedha klem
<Mohamed> wlh
<Mohamed> wlh
<Mohamed> wlh
<Mohamed> wra7mit jadi
<GameOverR> haya behi kif tla3t mata7lefch brass sa7abtek
<GameOverR> :)
<Mohamed> matfakarnich bark
<GameOverR> loool alech chbik
<Mohamed> na3l ******** hal ****
<Mohamed> tfih 3liha
<Mohamed> 9***
<GameOverR> alech bent nes
<GameOverR> yezi
<GameOverR> ch3amletlek?
<Neo31> i'm on it Mohamed
<Neo31> je revien ds qq minutes
<GameOverR> Neo31 m3ak Chapeau w saint :D
<Mohamed> ti kalba 7achek sa7bit 3lia 3 wled t9oul kalb ta7t dinomha
<GameOverR> ouh 3kemlin ti hay malhit
<GameOverR> ken mat7ebhech rak salaktha :p
<Mohamed> :v
<Mohamed> i4arba fech nmout fiha
<GameOverR> i4arba?
<Mohamed> mnin inti
<GameOverR> men tounes w noskon fil mestir
<GameOverR> Mohamed inti mnin
<Mohamed> min sfax
<Mohamed> hia mil mistir
<Mohamed> lool
<GameOverR> looooooooooooooooooool
<Mohamed> t3rafha asma mesba7
<GameOverR> sa3a lebnet hna behin barcha
<Mohamed> ta3rafha asma mesba7 ou nn ???
<GameOverR> Mohamed mafamach nom de famille mesba7 fi mestir engliz tal3et sa7abtek lol
<Mohamed> le thamma ye sa7bi dar مصباح
<Mohamed> ti mesba7 lmba
<GameOverR> ya sa7bi ena 10ans fi mestir
<GameOverR> mouch mestyrya sa7abtek
<Mohamed> mich fi mistir centre fi 5niss
<Mohamed> mich fi mistir centre fi 5niss
<Mohamed> 9oli mathamech mo3taamdia ismha 5nis
<GameOverR> fama
<Mohamed> hia min 8adi
<GameOverR> asma mesba7 jamais sma3t bih nom de famille sa7abtek matetla3 ken engliz
<Mohamed> nn
<Mohamed> www.facebook.com/miss.anbel3
<Mohamed> www.facebook.com/miss.angel3
<Neo31> re
<GameOverR> ma3andich fb na7itou
<Mohamed> a7san
<Neo31> Mohamed hawka 3malt talla 3al thread du forum
<GameOverR> ya Mohamed ena 10 fi mestir mesba7 hedha masma3tech bih :p
<Mohamed> thnx
<Neo31> wadhe7 jeddan elli c un probleme de carte graphique
<Mohamed> wi
<Neo31> kif yjik l'ecran el 3ajib inzilt ctrl+alt+f2
<Neo31> comme ca tu aura acces lel terminal
<Neo31> tu login
<Mohamed> mahich compatibiler m3a il bios
<Neo31> puis tu doit verifier le fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf s'il existe ou pas
<Neo31> et tu copie son contenue
<Mohamed> 7ata fil boot screen mte3 il windows 7 mayo4hoch il il logo
<Neo31> tu doit aussi installer le driver de ta carte graphique mel terminal
<Neo31> ca doit pas etre tres difficile
<Mohamed> je ne suis pas profissionel dans ubuntu
<Mohamed> a3tini les cmd
<Neo31> time to learn
<Neo31> walli pro miselich
<Mohamed> yep
<Mohamed> a3tini les cmd
<Neo31> att
<Mohamed> il cart grafique: nVidia Ge Force GT 220
<Neo31> ibda bel premiere commande
<Neo31> att
<Neo31> je re
<Neo31> ma tafsa3ch :p
<Mohamed> ok
<Neo31> je test une commande pour te facilier la copie du text online ;)
<Neo31> comme ca ma to93odch te5ou fi photos et tu te complik les choses
<Neo31> sinon t'es pas sur le PC qui cause ce probleme la ?
<Mohamed> ena tawa 3al pc ili fih il problem +++ tkalam bil 3arbi svp
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ma3neha ken na3tik commandes lezmik tredemarri c bien ca mohamed ?
<Mohamed> wi
<Mohamed> a3tihomli lkol
<Neo31> 9ayad celle la
<Neo31> ca sera la premiere commande
<Neo31> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Mohamed> att la74a win niktbou he4a
<Mohamed> mnin njib il terminal
<Mohamed_> ye neo
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> j'ai deja expliquer Mohamed
<Mohamed_> ih winmba3d
<Mohamed_> ba3d sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Neo31> j'ai deja expliker kifech tod5ol lel terminal
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> atten
<Neo31> i'm on it
<Mohamed_> ok
<Mohamed_> dzl 3ad
<Neo31> non sans dsl
<Mohamed_> merci bien mon frere
<Neo31> behi on va collecter tout dans un fichier log
<Neo31> que tu upload online
<Neo31> ca va aider les gens a comprendre le probleme et pouvoir t'aider
<Mohamed_> mafhimtikch kifeh n5arjou il log
<Neo31> on va mettre tt les informations du troubleshooting (analyse de l'erreur) dans un seule fichier que tu charge sur le web apres
<Neo31> ca va aider les gens a comprendre le probleme et pouvoir mieux t'aider
<Neo31> bon t'as deja noter la premiere commande non?
<Mohamed_> ma3neha kif niktib il cmd ili 3tit'heli bech ya3tini fichier log nulodih lil jme3a
<Mohamed_> nuplodih
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> des commandes
<Neo31> asma3 note la premiere commande
<Neo31> w 5annet3adew
<Mohamed_> p.P
<Neo31> je vais pas t'expliker 7arfian ca fait koi, tu doit faire un pe d'effort kan mm
<Mohamed_> rani lezimni nredémari tawa
<Mohamed_> kifeh nkamil m3ak
<Neo31> tu pe utiliser cette commande pour lire la description des differente commandes :
<Neo31> man <commande>
<Neo31> tu doit remplacer <commande> par le nom de la commande dont tu veut lire ca description (manuel)
<Neo31> exemple
<Neo31> si tu ne connai pas ce ke fait la commande ls tu peut ecrire
<Neo31> man ls
<Neo31> et tu lit son manuel
<Neo31> pour sortir du manuel tu doit appuier sur la touche q
<Neo31> ma tdemarich tawa
<Mohamed_> ye 5ouya i3aychik ena tawa inredémari na7ot il cmd wimba3d n3awid nrédémari winjik ???
<Neo31> note les commandes dont t'as besoin, et tu redemarre kif n9olik vasy
<Neo31> non
<Mohamed_> rani 3al windows taw
<Neo31> aman ma n7ibich nfassar martine
<Neo31> oui note les commandes ke je v te donner
<Mohamed_> 5ouya
<Mohamed_> brabi ifhimni
<Mohamed_> rani 3al windows
<Mohamed_> windows
<Mohamed_> mich ubuntu
<Mohamed_> mahouch installer
<Neo31> oui
<Mohamed_> ena kif ninstalih tjini heki il écran
<Neo31> eni fhimtik eyh n3am fhimtik
<Neo31> ifhimni enti barka
<Mohamed_> ok wa7da wa7da
<TrD> Neo31: fehemek wefhem el jami3 ye Mohamed_
<Mohamed_> a7ki
<Neo31> la5asli elli kont na7ki fih, je me doute ke tu me comprent bien
<Mohamed_> nredémari il pc win7il il consol bil cd win7ot il cmd
<Mohamed_> c sa NN
<TrD> j'essaye de comprendre moi aussi
<Neo31> oui TrD , fhimtou w bach ngatta3 lessa3oudia 9ariban
<Mohamed_> c sa ????
<TrD> lol
<Neo31> ok Mohamed_
<Mohamed_> lol
<Neo31> mais ma tredemarich tawa, stanna nkammal na3tik la liste des commandes
<Neo31> et ma la5astich koll chay
<Mohamed_> ok
<Neo31> t'as compris quoi a propos de man?
<Mohamed_> wi
<Mohamed_> kif help fil windows
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> kifech to5roj menha ?
<Neo31> el help
<Neo31> (manuel)
<Mohamed_> o.O
<Mohamed_> chnia ili no5rij minhaù
<TrD> lol
<Neo31> l'ecran du help
<Mohamed_> minha
<Mohamed_> exit
<Neo31> yabta
<TrD> Q
<Mohamed_> ah voila
<Neo31> fi9li 3ad
<Mohamed_> ok
<Mohamed_> ok
<Neo31> mahou 9otlik ma n7ibich nfassar martine
<Mohamed_> dzl
<Neo31> merci TrD
<Neo31> bon
<TrD> de rien
<Neo31> la7dha haw bach njiblik next commande
<Mohamed_> jibli tous les cmd
<TrD> c'est quoi ton probleme Mohamed_
<Mohamed_> svp
<Mohamed_> :v
<Mohamed_> :v
<Mohamed_> :v
<Mohamed_> att
<Mohamed_> http://ubuntuwd.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1666
<TrD> je vais voir
<Mohamed_> ok
<TrD> c'est quoi ta carte graphique Mohamed_
<Neo31> re
<Mohamed_> nVidia GeForce GT 220
<Neo31> bon, t'as deja noter la premiere commande Mohamed_ ?
<Mohamed_> wi
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> next commande
<Mohamed_> O:)
<Neo31> echo /// ls /etc/X11 >> /var/log/med.log
<Neo31> ls /etc/X11  >> /var/log/med.log
<Neo31> echo /// cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf  >> /var/log/med.log
<Neo31> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf  >> /var/log/med.log
<Neo31> echo  /// Ubuntu version  >> /var/log/med.log
<Neo31> cat /etc/*release*  >> /var/log/med.log
<TrD> apparemment c'est un probleme de driver NVIDIA
<Neo31> echo /// lspci  >> /var/log/med.log
<Neo31> lspci  >> /var/log/med.log
<Neo31> TrD on doit mnt verifier la liste des packages qui sont installees tu connais la commande ?
<Neo31> je c pas si ca installe le driver nvidia automatikement ou pas ubuntu
<Neo31> Mohamed_ t'as noter tt les commandes juska mnt?
<TrD> oui Neo31
<Neo31> mizelou autres :p
<TrD> dpkg --list
<Neo31> ok TrD  merci
<Neo31> Mohamed_ prend note des mes commandes seulement pour ne pas faire des confusions
<elacheche_anis> salam bemawi ChanServ EgyParadox GameOverR machour_ Mohamed_ Neo31 TrD zied
<TrD> dpkg --list | grep 'nom_du_package'
<elacheche_anis> sa7a chribitkom :D
<TrD> sa7a chribtek elacheche_anis
<GameOverR> sa7a chribtek elacheche_anis
<Neo31> tu connais le nom du package du driver nvidia TrD ?
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik elacheche_anis
<bemawi> lut
<Mohamed_> neo31 wimba3d he4a lkol win nal9a il log file
<TrD> ehh pas exactement Neo31
<TrD> je cherche
<Neo31> ziedest away pk tu le ping elacheche_anis
<Neo31> salut bemawi
<Neo31> stanna Mohamed_ asbar chwaya
<Neo31> ok
<TrD> nvidia-glx ??
<Mohamed_> neo31 bech nimchi rani fisa3 svp
<Mohamed_> TrD nn
<TrD> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-glx
<Neo31> famma deux drivers nvidia houma
<Neo31> we7id proprietaire fih kilmit nvidia
<Neo31> w le5er esmou nouveau
<Neo31> loool
<Mohamed_> aya bay dzl barcha mé lezim nimchi et merci pour vous
<Neo31> ch3andik wrak si Mohamed_ ?
<EgyParadox> salaam
<EgyParadox> :D
<Mohamed_> barcha
<Mohamed_> wlh
<Neo31> lol
<Mohamed_> aya bay
<Neo31> ma 3omri ma rit we7id ki demande de l'aide w yetcharrat barcha
<Neo31> ahla EgyParadox
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik
<Neo31> bon je termine les commande puis on lui redirige vers le log du chan next time
<Neo31> echo /// dpkg --list|grep -i nvidia  >> /var/log/med.log
<Neo31> dpkg --list|grep -i nvidia  >> /var/log/med.log
<Neo31> cat /var/log/med.log | pastebinit
<Neo31> puis il doit copier le lien qui s'affiche sur l'ecran et le fournir pour avoir de l'aide
<Neo31> bon je pense qu'on a terminer pour le troubleshooting TrD si t'as pas des recommandations
<TrD> je pense qu'il s'agit un probleme de driver Neo31
<Neo31> oui TrD
<Neo31> juste pour la partie troubleshooting, t'as pas d'autre commande kil doit fournir?
<TrD> j'ai rencontré pas mal de sujet sur cette carte tout au long de mes recherches
<Neo31> sinon je suis d'accord, c claire k'il s'agit d'un probleme avec ca carte graphique. je pense qu'il doit installer le driver s'il ne l'as pas et il peut utiliser la commande nvidia-xconfig pour reconfigurer ca carte
<Neo31> derniere choix est de toucher au fichier xorg.conf manuellement
<Neo31> et si ca marche pas tjr il pe utiliser vesa chadden yedd 7atta yal9a 7all :)
<Neo31> je croayais ke c fini les problemes de driver nvidia et la configuration manuelle de xorg.conf
<TrD> malhereusement on n'ai pas à l'abris de ces problemes
<Neo31> je pense tjr ke ca reste plus cool ke ATI :p
<Neo31> je suis fun de nvidia
<TrD> hehe
<Neo31> j'avais qq problemes de compilation de driver et configuration de xorg.conf tawa kathar men 4 ans lteli
<Neo31> mais ces derniers 4 ans ca ete tjr automatik
<Neo31> un package 7adher
<Neo31> on installe et c tout
<Neo31> en plus le nvidia-xconfig est trop cool
<Neo31> y avais pas ca avant je pense
<Neo31> (ou pe etre ke j'ete noob et ke g pas fait attention je c pa)
<TrD> oui ça evolu tres vite
<TrD> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/nvidia
<Neo31> bon ce dernier outil 3andou 1.5 ans ou 2 ans ta9rib melli 5raj version 1 je pense
<Neo31> donc g t pas noob, y avais pas ca 4 years ago :p
<TrD> tant mieux :)
<Neo31> TrD t'as koi comme carte graphique ?
<TrD> une carte Intel Neo31
<TrD> c'est un Toshiba L350
<TrD> c'est pas du pro
<Neo31> si tu aura la chance d'avoir uen bonne carte graphique
<Neo31> tu choisit nvidia ou ati?
<TrD> NVIDIA biensûre :p
<Neo31> cool :)
<Neo31> jo3t, 7atteni mechi ncool :)
<TrD> bon app je reviens apres moi à tt
<Ezel43> Neo31
<Fanen> bonsoir
<elacheche_anis> fonsoir Fanen
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> c t ki Ezel43 ?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> Man-Ant0m
<Man-Ant0m> Neo31 aa
<Neo31> tu m'as pinger
<Man-Ant0m> winek
<Neo31> heni
<Man-Ant0m> ey n3am
<Neo31> Man-Ant0m Man-Ant0m ?
<Man-Ant0m> na7nou al jorthen :D hhhhhhh
<Man-Ant0m> winou haka mohamed?
<Neo31> che pa
<Man-Ant0m> ken jé bech na3fes fih
<Man-Ant0m> cha9nous
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> pk?
<Man-Ant0m> ne9es galwa :D
<Man-Ant0m> t9oul dra chkoun wrah dima mgata3
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> Man-Ant0m trd?
<Neo31> ou ki ?
<Man-Ant0m> trd?
<Man-Ant0m> ey n3am
<Neo31> TrD
<Man-Ant0m> loooooooooooool
<Neo31> fhimtkom
<Man-Ant0m> haya temchi 3omra sa3oudya?
<Man-Ant0m> mdrr
<Man-Ant0m> lé menich TrD
<Neo31> lool
<Man-Ant0m> tel9ah khraj i9ahwej wela iba7ar
<Neo31> mela chkoune ?
<Man-Ant0m> lol
<Man-Ant0m> wa7ed
<Man-Ant0m> te5dem fi de5ylya :D
<Neo31> lool
<Man-Ant0m> ouh ala serwali
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> enti houwa !!
<Man-Ant0m> 9rib na7ih
<Man-Ant0m> fech t9alab Neo31
<Man-Ant0m> mdr
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> n9allab fel jirdhan
<Man-Ant0m> haya behi
<Neo31> eyh ma 9otlikch chbik tpingi bekri?
<Neo31> chfamma?
<Man-Ant0m> chma3neha tpingi
<Man-Ant0m> bech na3malek kima Mohamed lool
<Fanen> Neo31,   tu connait  un peut  en JEE
<Fanen> JSF/richfaces
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> negatif Fanen
<Neo31> ping machour_
<Neo31> ca fait une notification sur xchat ou les clients irc en general
<Fanen> O O
<Neo31> oups, dsl, je voulais pinger Man-Ant0m
<Man-Ant0m> oui
<Neo31> ping Man-Ant0m
<Neo31> pour verifier si Man-Ant0m is alive
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> c un concept de reseaux informatique
<Neo31> s
<Man-Ant0m> Neo31 3amel rouhi alive but i'm dead :$
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> si tu repond donc t'es alive
<Neo31> pong Man-Ant0m << c la reponse le pong hhh
<Neo31> t'as pas jouer du ping pong kan tu ete petit Man-Ant0m ?
<Man-Ant0m> hhhhhh
<Man-Ant0m> non j'ai joué autre chose :D
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> no comment
<Man-Ant0m> mchit 3malt fb jdid nasnas bih ala 9albi lol
<Man-Ant0m> mazelet t9oli rajel ?
<Neo31> ?
<Man-Ant0m> wa9t 9otlek na7it fb 9otli enti howa rajel lol w tawa wA9t na7itou ...
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> bon, hawka kif enness w barra :p
<Man-Ant0m> :p nemchi nasnas
<Man-Ant0m> tu as fb?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> jeweb wa7dik :p
<Man-Ant0m> het naftate7 bik ma liste d ami
<Man-Ant0m> :D
<Man-Ant0m> Neo31 enti Ahmed?
<Neo31> ahmed qui Man-Ant0m ?
<Man-Ant0m> Ahmed neo
<Man-Ant0m> noir et blanc
<Neo31> c qui ca?
<Neo31> noir et blanc?
<Man-Ant0m> :siffle:
<Neo31> fech ta7ki
<Man-Ant0m> khouya chbik de3t choft fi fb ubuntu tn
<Man-Ant0m> j'ai vu Ahmed neo je t ai posé la question c toi Ahmed c tout
<Man-Ant0m> <== maye5demch di de5ylya :D
<Neo31> ahhh
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ndhaya3 fik lol
<Neo31> oui c moi xD
<Neo31> hh
<Man-Ant0m> najoutik wela maha2ah?
<Neo31> a porpos el iftite7, inchalah kan tu sera membre actif najoutik wa7di ;)
<Man-Ant0m> ena actif w actif yesser zeda satara
<Neo31> membre actif mouch ma3neha membre mouchawech. kan tu commence a contribuer a l'une des communautes open source (pas necessairement ubuntu-tn)
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> kifech actif yessir?
<Neo31> aktif yessir fettachwich pe etre lol
<Man-Ant0m> ena de nature manerka7ch :D
<Man-Ant0m> w manoskotch zeda :p
<Man-Ant0m> Neo31 jeyin bnet lel réunion ? :D
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> non Man-Ant0m
<Neo31> 3lech ma tji ken ma yjiw bnet ?
<Neo31> fel reunion bach nchidilkom 3askri kardouna. elli ya7ki hakka walla hakka yekil kick
<Man-Ant0m> lé entouma el khir wel barka sa7bi :)
<Neo31> trakzou 3al reunion walla tosktou
<Neo31> apres la reunion 3ithou fiha fasadan normal :p (ala limite)
<Man-Ant0m> réunion à propos de quoi
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> a3mal talla 3al event fb
<Neo31> walla 3al archive mailing liste
<Man-Ant0m> maw nawarni bech manti7ech nbalbaz
<Man-Ant0m> je le trouve ou le mailing liste
<Neo31> ubuntu-tn.org
<Neo31> tal9a un lien pour la mailing liste
<Neo31> et un lien pour les archives
<Man-Ant0m> het lien alech el marja
<Man-Ant0m> khalik condition
<Man-Ant0m> C bon
<Man-Ant0m> :)
<Neo31> att
<Neo31> http://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.tn/
<Neo31> taw tal9a lien ghadi
<Man-Ant0m> je peux passer une demande pour être membre?
<Neo31> w tal9a lien vers la mailing liste sur ubuntu-tn.org
<Man-Ant0m> merci Neo31
<Neo31> fel menu
<Man-Ant0m> aychou sa7bi
<Neo31> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> you're welcome :)
<Man-Ant0m> thank u man
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-04
<Neo31> osrofha
<Man-Ant0m> ched 3andek kif nel9a win taw ne5ouha lol
<TrD> ping Neo31
<TrD> ping timeout
<Neo31> pong TrD
<TrD> trop tard Neo31 :p
<Neo31> trop tard a koi?
<TrD> au pong Neo31
<Neo31> bn TrD
<TrD> bonne nuit Neo31
<Man_Ant0m> TrD iji godwa Neo31?
<TrD> normalement Man_Ant0m
<Man_Ant0m> merci :)
<TrD> de rien
<Man_Ant0m> msaba7 sa7bi ?
<Man_Ant0m> -- Bonne nuit -- bemawi locobot_4 machour_ TrD ubot2 ubuntulo1 zied
<TrD> bonne nuit Man_Ant0m
<bemawi> mm
<solidleon> salamoualikoum
<thetrue_neozoon> salam ^^
<elacheche_anis> bonjour tout le monde
<thetrue_neozoon> salam^^
<elacheche_anis> salam tr
<elacheche_anis> thetrue_neozoon,
<thetrue_neozoon> ya moyen de savoir le nom de ma machine? ^^
<elacheche_anis> thetrue_neozoon, hostname :D
<thetrue_neozoon> commande? ^^
<elacheche_anis> oui hostname c'est la commande
<thetrue_neozoon> merci spiderman^^
<elacheche_anis> ^_^
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhh you're welcome :D
<thetrue_neozoon> re
<elacheche_anis> re thetrue_neozoon
<thetrue_neozoon> quelle commande pour installer un .deb? :p
<thetrue_neozoon> dpkg? ou jme trompe? ^^
<elacheche_anis> dpkg -i
<elacheche_anis> :D
<thetrue_neozoon> re
<elacheche_anis> re :)
<sarhan> bonjour les ubunturos
<elacheche_anis> bonjour sarhan
<sarhan> ahla elacheche_anis
<sarhan> welek?chneya a
<sarhan> chneya a7welek?
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhh hmd ça passe, winik inti?? fin kont ghattis?
<EgyParadox> bonjour
<elacheche_anis> bonjour EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<elacheche_anis> hmd, :D et toi?
<EgyParadox> el7amdoelah
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, ghattes fi romdhan
<sarhan> enji enconnecti bech ne5dem 7aja
<sarhan> yfokouli el pc
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhh...3léch?
<sarhan> T_T
<sarhan> akahaw
<sarhan> 3amti habtet men franca
<sarhan> m3a wledha
<sarhan> jew ba7dena
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<sarhan> ena n7eb ne5dem
<sarhan> ou houma 7ell facebook 7ell msn
<elacheche_anis> inchi5 3la ichméyit éni hhhhhhh, aya il 7amdillah 3la slémithom :D
<sarhan> 7otli windows :/
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhh.. mézél 3andik WinBug inti?
<sarhan> lé
<sarhan> 7atitelhom ubuntu
<sarhan> bagla lihom
<elacheche_anis> :D m3allam :D
<sarhan> haya bye
<sarhan> yconnectiw -.-
<elacheche_anis> ye
<Neo31> salut a tous
<elacheche_anis> salut 3ammi Neo31 :D
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> ahla bweld 5ouya
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> ça va ?
<elacheche_anis> sarhan bikri chwaya kén hni :D
<Neo31> we ca roule
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> elsalem
<elacheche_anis> salam sarhan , chnouwa tarradithom mil pc??
<sarhan> ay
<Neo31> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> mardhouni
<sarhan> meli bdé romdhan
<sarhan> wena metchared :'(
<Neo31> on a probleme avec le temps de la reunion
<sarhan> Neo31, pourquoi?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> 3lech metcharred
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> famma barcha ysaliw trawi7
<Neo31> trawi7 youfa 23h
<sarhan> trawi7 youfa 22h
<elacheche_anis> éni minhom
<sarhan> lé youfa 22h
<Neo31> 3amnewel youfa 22h
<Neo31> mouch el 3am hedha
<elacheche_anis> non sarhan
<Neo31> le jour est plus long que l'anee derneire
<elacheche_anis> 23h, en 2010 kén youfa 22H
<sarhan> 7atta sné 22h fi jema3na
<Neo31> fi sousse youfa 23h
<sarhan> rabi yehdikom
<Neo31> famma o5rina m'on confirmer 23h aussi
<Neo31> d'autres parts que sousse
<sarhan> yjiou ysaliou fi jema3na
<elacheche_anis> sarhan 3andna a7na à 23h youfa trawi7(m"ghuir lé chaf3 lé watr)
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> tbayatna ba7dhek kif njiw men soussa ?
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> mafamech blassa
<sarhan> kounchi tbetou fel sta7
<Neo31> lool
<elacheche_anis> looooool.. sarhan mo7tallinou wléd 3amtou hhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> djaj a7na ?
<sarhan> lé 7achekom
<sarhan> ken t7eb taw nor9ed m3akom
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhh
<sarhan> famech to93edli elcnx
<Neo31> ama normal mistenssit bel annex de l'isitcom fou9 essoutou7
<Neo31> donc normal
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> change l'heure
<Neo31> taw njib connexion fi yeddi
<Neo31> kifech na3mlou
<Neo31> nbadlouha 23h ?
<Neo31> ou koi
<sarhan> elmochkla
<sarhan> les gens ont voté 22h
<sarhan> enchallah elpublinet ma7loula elnoss elil :/
<sarhan> 5ater ken bech tebda reunion 23h
<sarhan> bech enkamlou 3al a9al noss elil
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, wine 3éyich billéhi!!
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, ech fama?
<elacheche_anis> ti iddynay ilkol tsaba7 tikhdim, sur tout les publinet,  hhhhhhhhhhh
<sarhan> :D
<elacheche_anis> kounich 3andkom intouma yoro9dou ki djéj 3la bikri hhhhhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> w zid iddinya sif
<Neo31> 3andhom 7adhr tajawol fi tunis elacheche_anis :p
<Neo31> 3taw karabila el koll jondi w boulissi w 9aloulhom elli tchoufou ba3d noss ellil a3tiweh
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhh.. éch ma3néha hadhra tajawol, sma3it bih fi janvier w mé ritouch XD
<Neo31> (ma 3andnech snipers btw, juste des gens bel karabila w barra)
<Neo31> 7adhr tajawol elacheche_anis ma3neha ettajawwol 7adher bech pour tlm ;)
<Neo31> ma3neha el jaych y7adhrilna el ajwe2 aw7na netjawwlou :p
<Neo31> heka 3lech esmou 7adhr tajawol
<Neo31> on refait le vote ou koi?
<Neo31> elacheche_anis wa9tech yabda trawi7?
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> yabda m3é li3chi Neo31 XD malla souéel hhhhhhhh
<sarhan> Neo31,
<sarhan> Neo31,
<Neo31> heure
<sarhan> Neo31,
<elacheche_anis> li3chi yadhan 21h
<Neo31> koi sarhan
<sarhan> en5aliou l'heure
<sarhan> oueli bech ysaliou
<sarhan> miselech yjiou 23h
<Neo31> eni nkammal ncho9 fatri 20h
<Neo31> se3a ma tekfich :p
<Neo31> w ba3d el trawi7 se3a chwaya aussi
<sarhan> retardiha eb se3a
<sarhan> mela
<Neo31> ch9awlkom n5aliw la mm heure
<Neo31> w nabdew 22h30
<Neo31> w ya5lou lo5rina 23h
<Neo31> che pa
<Neo31> walla nwa5rouha bse3a whatever
<Neo31> elacheche_anis ki to5roj mejeme3 wa9tech ta5lat online ?
<elacheche_anis> au grand max après 15m
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> nbadlouha 23h mela ?
<Neo31> wala kifech ?
<elacheche_anis> +1
<Neo31> ping sarhan
<sarhan> pong Neo31
<sarhan> ah
<sarhan> malla nhar :/
<sarhan> ok badelha 23h +1 de ma part aussi
<elacheche_anis> inji nadhrab m3ék sarhan hhhhhhhhh
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, mar7bé bik :D
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> w bik
<Neo31> asm3ou mawale a porposer de faire un dimanche apres midi
<Neo31> comme ca mafamech chkoune ye5dim
<Neo31> ca sera une bonne idee non?
<sarhan> ok
<elacheche_anis> ok pour moi aussi
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> new plan
<Neo31> nouvelle date dimanche
<Neo31> heure = nouveau vote
<Neo31> g repondu mawale sur la mailing liste
<elacheche_anis> Neo31,
<Neo31> que pensez vous de faire une regle generale pour la date des reunions duran ramadan
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> nwalli on fait pardefaut le dimanche et pas le vendredi durant ramadan
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> pour l'heure
<sarhan> il est trop tard pour voter
<sarhan> :/
<sarhan> à j-4
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, il faut ajouter 7kéyit support arabe illi ta3mal fih u-il lil les sujets à dicuter fil réunion
<Neo31> normal sarhan
<sarhan> sinon
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, j'ai besoin de toi
<Neo31> 5ater 22h c pas cool
<Neo31> ?
<elacheche_anis> pour moi vendredi soir ou dimanche après midi c'est kiki
<elacheche_anis> kifkif**
<elacheche_anis> oui sarhan ??
<sarhan> 3malt pv lel event typo3?
<sarhan> mahou matensech elzem na3mlou elactivité mta3 le mois de juin :)
<Neo31> wiki page tu ve dire sarhan ?
<sarhan> juillet
<Neo31> oui :/
<elacheche_anis> ktibt quelques ligne fil site mté3i..
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, na7ki 3ala compte rendu
<sarhan> elzmek ta3mel we7ed
<elacheche_anis> ataw na3mal PV w inraka7 ittsawir fil wiki prochainment inchallah
<sarhan> 5ater je pense enti le seul qui a assisté
<sarhan> Neo31, tu peux me donner le lien d'exemple de page d'activité mensuelle?
<elacheche_anis> non mouch éni le seul :p fama Neo31 nizarus chuck..
<Neo31> g jamais fait un rapport mensuel sarhan
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, 9awed :D
<Neo31> il faut demander a l'equipe de secretaria
<Neo31> cheker za3fouri et mbb je pense
<sarhan> qui dois je contacter?
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> mbb il a internet?
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> pas sur
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, mbb je le trouve parfois sur G+, il est plus actif la bas que FB
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> on peut demander un exemple de rapport mensuel sur la ML, pe etre autres membres peuvent donner un exemple
<Neo31> zied alaya aussi
<sarhan> oui je vais demander
<Neo31> il est loco contact donc il doit etre au couran des rapports mensuels non!?
<Neo31> pk non pr le vote de l'heure sarhan?
<elacheche_anis> alors sarhan tu cherche le model et après j'ecrit le CR suivant ce model?? ;) :D
<sarhan> on aura pas assez de votants
<elacheche_anis> :p
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, non :P
<elacheche_anis> mich inhandass min rassi éni méla :p
<sarhan> ekteb ech 7assit
<sarhan> e7sbou entej kitébi
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhh.. haka inti ta3mal intéj kitéi éni mil 9éme année mé 3maltich intéj kitébi
<sarhan> 7atta ena :P
<sarhan> 9alek a3leya makteb :D
<Neo31> saye
<Neo31> g poster la question sur ML
<Neo31> on aura une reponse inchalah
<sarhan> taw nkalmou sa7bi ya3mlelna cr
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, cleverbot ya3mlelna za3ma?
<Neo31> lool sarhan intej kitebi
<elacheche_anis> looooooooool
<Man_Ant0m> Neo31 ah baba bonjour
<Man_Ant0m> bonjour elacheche_anis sarhan
<sarhan> ahla Man_Ant0m
<elacheche_anis> Man_Ant0m, Man_Ant0m ?????
<Neo31> oh chkoune ja
<sarhan> ya Man_Ant0m man antom?
<Neo31> lol
<elacheche_anis> bonjour Man_Ant0m
<Neo31> mar7ba Man_Ant0m
<Neo31> wine kont met5obbi
<Neo31> c un mondass elacheche_anis
<Neo31> espece de windowsien :p
<EgyParadox> :D
<Man_Ant0m> win met5obi hani beyet fil bled lol hani fi salon
<Man_Ant0m> nsit rouhi hna
<Man_Ant0m> EgyParadox bonjour 3lik
<Neo31> lol
<EgyParadox> e7na elubunteros
<EgyParadox> :D
<Neo31> 3ad 9otli rani jibtlik jarraya Man_Ant0m
<sarhan> 3andi blassa fel sta7 ken y7eb
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<Man_Ant0m> Neo31 hhhhhhhhh hani beyet fi 7don ADSL :D
<Neo31> sa7a Man_Ant0m
<elacheche_anis> loooooool
<Man_Ant0m> yatik sa7a sa7bi Neo31
<Neo31> haya maghir fawdha narj3ou ila solb el mawdhou3
<Man_Ant0m> ah bou galb denya che3la el bara
<Neo31> sarhan le rapport mensuel doit rapporter tt les activites de ubuntu-tn duran le dernier mois
<Neo31> je pense que les details seront une options
<sarhan> ah mela
<sarhan> nekteb
<sarhan> -event typo 3
<sarhan> reunion physique
<sarhan> reunion irc
<Neo31> les details de chaque event on peut les trouver sur la page wiki de l'event normalement
<sarhan> ou nemchi
<Neo31> oui je pense ke c ca sarhan
<sarhan> haw séhél
<Neo31> si tu va expliker fait le brievement
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, ataw niktib PV lil tu=ypo3
<elacheche_anis> typo3
<Neo31> c mon avis personel rahou g pas vu un exemplaire avant
<Neo31> on peut attendre la reponse sur la mailing liste
<elacheche_anis> aya 5anghatta3 éni Xd
<Neo31> sinon tu n'as pas dit pk il est trop tard pour le vote de l'heure de la reunion sarhan
<Neo31> stanna elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> chéhya tayba EgyParadox Neo31 Man_Ant0m sarhan
<sarhan> chahya tayba elacheche_anis
<Neo31> on fait un vote pour l'heure de la reunion ou pas
<Man_Ant0m> chehya tayba elacheche_anis
<Neo31> elacheche_anis
<Neo31> sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, enti a3leh tu veux changer la date?
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, 5anrawa7  3la ro7i :(
<Neo31> 5ater slat trawi7 sarhan
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, sa7a lik :D
<sarhan> Neo31, lé fhemna l'heure
<sarhan> mais la date pourquoi dimanche?
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, comme tu veux c'est pareil pour moi :D j'ai voté et je re-voterai s'il est nécessaire :D
<sarhan> alors que les gens ont voté vendredi
<Mohamed> slt a tt
<Neo31> famma 2 membres mon contacter sur fb hier
<Neo31> sur la page de l'event
<sarhan> wi iw
<Neo31> a propos de l'heur mte3 slet trawi7
<Neo31> si c pas 3
<Neo31> w famma mawele aussi
<sarhan> je suis d'accord pour retarder à 23h
<sarhan> mais pas beaucoup pour changer la date
<Mohamed> slt
<Neo31> w famma autres membres qui on deja voter elli houma ysaliw trawi7 maghir
<elacheche_anis> salut Mohamed
<Neo31> je parle pas pr toi elacheche_anis
<sarhan> salem Mohamed
<Neo31> je parle pr les autres
<Neo31> 5ater eni ma y9alanich enajam mm ncho9 fatri 9odemel pc normal
<Mohamed> neo31 sarhan elachech_anis slt
<Neo31> ahla Mohamed
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, enti 7asb rayek moch en5aliouha vendredi ou enraj3ouha 23h 5ir?
<Neo31> ha harrab
<Neo31> chouf le log d'hier mohamed
<sarhan> Mohamed = Mohamed kharrat?*
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, pour cette année inkhaliwha vendredi 23h w  à partir mil 3ém ijéy inbadloha dimanche
<Neo31> tu trouve un lien fel description du channel vers le log du channel
<Mohamed> ma3maltouch dzl ataw na3mlou wnuplodih
<Mohamed> sarhan nn Mohamed bouaziz
<sarhan> moch met?
<Neo31> 9otlik chouf le log, j'ai continuer a expliquer hier bach enti apres ta9ra le log
<elacheche_anis> aya salam
<Neo31> famma 2 ou 3 commandes mawjoudine fel log ba3d ma mchit enti Mohamed
<Mohamed> sarhan bouaziz mouch bouazizi
<sarhan> ah ok: )
<Mohamed> neo31 ok ataw naera
<sarhan> sema7ni Mohamed
<hedimico> salém
<sarhan> hedimico salem
<Mohamed> sarhan np
<Neo31> pk pas bcp sarhan !?
<Neo31> salut hedimico
<hedimico> chkoun anonymous lehna hhhh
<sarhan> Neo31, bon ahawka badel l'event ou 7ot 23heures
<sarhan> wenchallah 3am ejey
<sarhan> enraj3ouha dimanche
<Neo31> hedimico on est des ubuntoers ici
<Neo31> c pas la bonne place pour demander cette question
<sarhan> hedimico makch fel anonops houni :D
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> ghalet fel serveur
<sarhan> heda freenode :d
<hedimico> ok aya chahya tayba louled :)
<Neo31> chbik mechi zeda
<sarhan> ay hedimico stana
<sarhan> 5ali net3arfou a3lik :)
<Neo31> hawka 9ayadna ton ip hedimico 3iss 3ala rou7ik lol
<Mohamed> neo31 il bera7 9olt "ma 3omri ma rit we7id ki demande de l'aide w yetcharrat barcha" merci b1 mé ena 3andi 4ourouf
<Neo31> lol hrabb
<Neo31> ok Mohamed
<sarhan> Mohamed, chneya ton probleme?
<Mohamed> a9ra il log
<Neo31> ama enti tadhrab dharba w tji fi 9a3 el 7anoute
<sarhan> Mohamed, berrasmi tetcharet yesser :D
<Neo31> mahou demande de l'assistance kan t'es un pe stable wetnajam etawal belik
<Neo31> en tt k t'es le bienvenu
<Neo31> ama c la realite
<Mohamed> merci b1 pour votre aide et dzl wmouch lezim nkamlou man7ibich ihenet bay
<Neo31> dima celui ki demande de l'assistance doit etre passien w yestanna el reponse
<Neo31> ouh
<Neo31> haw mcha zeda
<Neo31> chouf kif y9oul ihenet
<Neo31> shame
<Neo31> walah el 3ib fiia eni ketiblou jarida commandet
<Neo31> hier soir sahra kemla m3ah eni w TrD w anis puis y9oul ihenet
<sarhan> hani na9ra fel log
<Neo31> damn
<Neo31> dhaya3t le5yout
<Neo31> on fait koi pour la date tawa sarhan !!
<sarhan> ti badel l'heure
<sarhan> tawa bech t3awed vote ?
<Neo31> hum
<sarhan> 7ot 23h
<Neo31> ok w ki ma yji 7add 23h
<Neo31> wala yjiw jme3a bekri w yemchiw bekri apres yjiw lo5rine retard
<sarhan> ou ki mayvoti 7ad?
<sarhan> walla yvotiou 4
<sarhan> ou ki enajlouha dimanche
<sarhan> wela3bed yjiou vendredi
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> Neo31 ya dictatour
* Neo31 changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |***  ***|| Prochaine réunion le vendredi 05/08/2011 de 22h30 a minuit ||
<Neo31> c bon sarhan
<Neo31> g fait un update sur fb et sur le chan et sur la ML
<sarhan> haya behi
<sarhan> ya3tik elsa7a
<sarhan> hanai ne5dmou 3ala rwe7na
<Neo31> !?
<Neo31> j'envoie un message sur la page de l'event pour informer les membres
<Neo31> Salut a tous,
<Neo31> Vus les demandes de repousser l'heure de la réunion a cause de Salat Ettarawi7. On a repousser l'heure de la réunion a 22h30 et le reste des membre peuvent nous rejoindre a 23h.
<Neo31> On essayera de terminer a minuit.
<Neo31> j'envoie le message ?
<Neo31> ping sarhan
<Neo31> ch9awlik
<sarhan> fama répitition
<Neo31> je pe ecrire : On a fixer l'heure de la reunion a ...
<Man_Ant0m> 23h
<Man_Ant0m> khali nes tsali :$
<Neo31> lol
<Man_Ant0m> haya chehya taybaaaaaa :)
<Neo31> ynajmou yjiw 23h Man_Ant0m
<Man_Ant0m> riglou oumourkom ena dispo w dima dispo
<Neo31> je pense une heure ma tikfich pour la reunion
<Neo31> lezim 1h30 ta9rib
<Man_Ant0m> na3mel gatsa wenji
<Man_Ant0m> chehya tayba :)
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> j'envois sarhan ?
<sarhan> oui oui
<sarhan> fais comme tu veux :)
<Neo31> sarhan
<Neo31> ecri un a accent stp
<Neo31> si t'as un azerty
<Neo31> :p
<sarhan> à
<Neo31> rectif, phrase a ajouter
<Neo31> Aucun vote ne sera fait durant la première demi heure de la réunion en attendant que le reste des membres nous rejoignent.
<Neo31> c bon j'envois?
<Neo31> sarhan
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> haya je go
<sarhan> chahya tayba @all
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> chehia tayba sarhan
<Neo31> je go too
<Neo31> 3andi tarf 5idma ltawa la kamalthha
<sarhan> wena 3andi 7arb 3alameya T_T
<slimTN> lu all
<Neo31> lu slimTN
<slimTN>  Neo31: sé pr le meeting fo modifier https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Meetings ama ma3raftech chnekteb
<Neo31> che pas non plus
<Neo31> chouf les anciennes pages du wiki si tu ve
<Neo31> tsarraf
<Neo31> je go
<Neo31> a plus
<ElianossT> مرحبا
<ElianossT> هل من أحل هنا ؟
<ElianossT> أحد *
<slimTN> oups !!
<slimTN> Fanen:  Goldenscorp machour_ Man_Ant0m rabi yehdikom :s
<slimTN|2> re
<Man_Ant0m> slimTN|2
<Man_Ant0m> haw hdeni w rawa7tlek :d
<Man_Ant0m> salut
<xMax-Tn> sa7a chribitkom
<Mohamed> slt a tt
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<sarhan> Man-Ant0m, mchit 3omt?
<Man-Ant0m> ey mchit w yalitni mamchit
<Man-Ant0m> saha chribtek sarhan
<sarhan> ya3tik elsa7a
<sarhan> sa7a chrbitek enti zeda
<Man-Ant0m> aychou :)
<hamdoux> salut
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-05
<naps_> wazza ya 9awm
<Fanen> wazzzzaaaaaaa  naps_
<thetrue_neozoon> salam
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<thetrue_neozoon> enness lkoll ra9din  loooll
 * thetrue_neozoon ronfles....ZZZZzzzzZZZZzzzzZZZzzz
<elacheche_anis> looooooooool
<elacheche_anis> not me D
<elacheche_anis> :D
<thetrue_neozoon> ahla bik
<elacheche_anis> bonjour thetrue_neozoon
<thetrue_neozoon> nharek zine 5ouya ^^
<elacheche_anis> nharik moubarik thetrue_neozoon XD
<thetrue_neozoon> nhayer s5ana ames, najjemet t9ayel enti? xD
<elacheche_anis> looool, éni im3idih fil stage XD
<thetrue_neozoon> ya 3ini, el climatiseur 5addem mela lol
<elacheche_anis> oui hhhhhhh w chédid ro7i bissif 3annom hhh
<elacheche_anis> !amd64
<elacheche_anis> hey EgyParadox
<thetrue_neozoon> !amd64
<thetrue_neozoon> ChanServ is stupid
<thetrue_neozoon> bof, dommage qu'ils ont désactivé l'interaction :(
<elacheche_anis> oui, drachbi kén a7na il bot mté3na msattak XD ataw nal9awlou 7al ;) :D
<thetrue_neozoon> a demain, salam
<Man_Ant0m> sarhan saha chribtek baba
<sarhan> ya3tik elsa7a :)
<sarhan> enchallah enraouk fel réunion ba3d?
<Man_Ant0m> 23h?
<sarhan> 22h30
<Man_Ant0m> haya behi inchallah
<Man_Ant0m> enti jey khouya?
<sarhan> oui :)
<Man_Ant0m> ena awel mara na7dher :$
<sarhan> pas grave
<sarhan> 5ouya a7na 3awedna kol chay mel ewel
<sarhan> tnejem t9oul enti 7adher 3al début
<Man_Ant0m> haya behi
<Man_Ant0m> :)
<slimTN> lu amm
<slimTN> all*
<slimTN> sarhan_: check fb
<sarhan_> ok slimTN
<Neo31> bsr a tous
<Neo31> sa7a chribitkom
<Man_Ant0m> Neo31 saha chribtek sa7bi
<Man_Ant0m> lut slimTN
<Neo31> ya3tik esa7a Man_Ant0m
<sarhan_> sa7a chrbitek Neo31
<Neo31> ya3tik esa7a sarhan
<sarhan> elila taredet ness kol 3ala jel elréunion :D
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> lool sarhan
<Neo31> t'as vu la reponse de zied ?
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> sur ML
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> il a fait une video :)
<sarhan> c'est très gentil
<Neo31> g pas encore vu la vid
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> je l'ai vu
<Neo31> connexion 7ala la3chia
<sarhan> il à meme fait une audio description
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> m3allam :)
<sarhan> oui :)
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> wnormal
<sarhan> Neo31,
<sarhan> plutot
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<sarhan> ya ce bug qui me permet pas d'avancer sur le travail du site
<sarhan> http://drupal.org/node/1206916#pift-results-1206916
<sarhan> 7atin un patch
<sarhan> pr drupal 7.7
<sarhan> http://drupalcode.org/project/drupal.git/commitdiff/3ed6929
<sarhan> mais chai aucun résultat
<sarhan> ya une page blanche
<sarhan> donc erreur php
<sarhan> chneya el7al 3arfi Neo31 ?
<Neo31> kel est ta version D?
<Neo31> normalement ca marche bien sur drupal 7.7
<Neo31> c un bug pr les versions precedentes non ?
<Neo31> tu ve installer kel module sur d7.7 ?
<Neo31> je pe tester 3andi w n9ollik si ca marche
<sarhan> ti 9alek
<sarhan> le bug
<sarhan> est réapparut
<sarhan> sur 7.7
<sarhan> va lire dans le 10iéme message
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> behi kel module tu ve installer
<sarhan> l'openid
<Neo31> 5anntesti 3andi
<sarhan> mais bon
<sarhan> ca vient pas du module
<Neo31> tu passe un lien de download
<sarhan> hmm
<Neo31> oui ca vien de Drupal
<Neo31> 404
<Neo31> c bon taw ntelechargih men blassa o5ra :)
<Neo31> je report demain si je pe l'installer :)
<sarhan> oups
<sarhan> fasa5t elfichier -.-
<sarhan> désolé
<sarhan> Neo31, essaye maintenant
<Neo31> je trouve pas le bon lien
<Neo31> got it
<Neo31> je report demain :)
<sarhan> i will ask our friends from #drupal channel :D
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> go ahead
<Neo31> that would be much faster
<sarhan> enchallah y3awnouna
<Neo31> they will inchalah sarhan :)
<Neo31> gimme 15 minutes w dhakarni taw n7awel ntesti 3andi
<sarhan> bonsoir safa
<sarhan> ti Neo31 aucune réponse
<sarhan> re9din
<Neo31> un peu de patience sarhan
<sarhan> madem 9olt hi ou 7ad majeweb
<sarhan> chememha garssa
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> iktib deirect le probleme
<Neo31> 9oul hi
<Neo31> puis ektib le probleme
<Neo31> stanna chkoune ya9rah w yabda metfadhi chwaya
<sarhan> haw 9rah we7ed
<sarhan> 9ali a3mel mise à jour lel version eli ba3d 7.7
<sarhan> e5er version heya el 7.7
<sarhan> :D
<Neo31> habtit version ba3d 7.7 ?
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> fibeli 7.7 e5er wa7da aussi
<SalahGo[AndroIRC> Slt all! Sa77a shribetkom!
<SalahGo[AndroIRC> i'll relog later for the meeting!
<Neo31> salut a tous
<Guest90320> slt neo
<sarhan> salut Guest90320 BlackBox-01 et ChanServ
<sarhan> Crash*
<BlackBox-01> salut sarhan .. salut a tous
<sarhan> salut CryGeekTN
<CryGeekTN> lu all
<sarhan> Neo31, le problème est réglé grace à l'aide du canal #drupal
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> tant mieux :)
<Neo31> c t koi le probleme exactement sarhan ?
<Man_Ant0m> salut Neo31 sarhan BlackBox-01 CryGeekTN
<sarhan> Neo31 il fallait modifier autre chose
<BlackBox-01> lu Man_Ant0m
<CryGeekTN> salut Man_Ant0m
<Neo31> sarhan je te kick pour terster sans etre op :p walli arja3 :p
<sarhan> :'(
<sarhan> forever alone
<Neo31> ca marche pas
<Chocolat_> Sa7a chribetkom ya jma3a
<sarhan> ya3tik elsa7a Chocolat_
<sarhan> enti eldessert?
<Chocolat_> Mdrrr
<Chocolat_> kont nékl fel chklata ye5i 7atitou pseudo x)
<sarhan> taw yjik normal fi weset elreunion y9ouloulek la parole est à Chocolat_ :D
<Chocolat_> Lol
<Chocolat_> awel réunion na7dharha lyoum
<Neo31> ca marchais pas sarhan
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik Chocolat_
<Neo31> yum, jit fi wa9tik
<Chocolat_> ya3tik essa7a :)
<sarhan> en tout cas Chocolat_ mar7bé bik rod belek la yeklouk
<Chocolat_> :'(
 * Neo31 yoghzor lel Chocolat_ 3ala jnab
 * Neo31 rigtou seyla
<Chocolat_> Oula
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> haya mar7ba bik
<Chocolat_> mara jéya a3mlou réunion ki nabdéw saymin x)
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<sarhan> Chocolat_, bech tzid etchahina wa7na saymin?
<sarhan> mar7bé elacheche_anis sa7a chribtek
<Neo31> ahla elacheche_anis
<Chocolat_> w 3lykom alsalam
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik elacheche_anis
<Neo31> hek 3ala bekri
<Chocolat_> hmm, wa9t'ha n7at brika x)
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> brika wala chocola kifkif
<elacheche_anis> sa7a chribitkom bemawi BlackBox-01 Chocolat_ CryGeekTN geekntuxuser machour_ Man_Ant0m Neo31 sarhan slimTN_wnormal zied
<sarhan> no mass ping ya elacheche_anis
<sarhan> c'est pas bien
<Man_Ant0m> saha chribtek elacheche_anis
<geekntuxuser> sa7a chribtek elacheche_anis
<Neo31> elacheche_anis machilhom ka3ba 9oumou tsa77arou ;)
<Neo31> sa7a chribitkom
<BlackBox-01> sa7a chribtek elacheche_anis
<sarhan> ti haw faya9hom elkol :D
<Chocolat_> Lol
<sarhan> good job :)
<elacheche_anis> 15m ataw tchouf kiféch Neo31 ilé mé infazzazhom ilkol XD
<sarhan> bon m-7
<Neo31> sar enti mizilt ma fazazthomch elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> chnouwa bach ta3mal tor7 flood ?
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Chocolat_> Bon ena jdid ici, c'est quoi le but d'une réunion ?
<sarhan> Chocolat_, c'est une réunion mensuelle
<sarhan> Chocolat_, on parle des avancés des projets en cours et des futurs events
<sarhan> Chocolat_, et du travail qu'on a fait depuis la derniere réunion
<sarhan> et d'autres sujets
<Neo31> le but est de manger autant de Chocolat_ qu'on peut
<Chocolat_> Je vois :)
<sarhan> donc Chocolat_ si t'as des amis raméne les ! surtout des chocolats blancs
<Chocolat_> T_T
<Neo31> +1 sarhan
<Neo31> xD
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, dima déh fi kirchou XD 3lé ghuir mé tali3 3lih, yokl w ylawa7 wrah XD
<Chocolat_> men suissra x)
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> on veut des chocolats tunisiens
<sarhan> sinon sérieux
<Chocolat_> réçu :)
<Mohamed_> slt a tt et sa7a chribitkom
<sarhan> pour cette réunion on aimerait bien avoir vos suggestions concernant le site web de la communauté ainsi que l'avenir d'ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik Mohamed_ et desole pour l'autre jour
<sarhan> salut Mohamed_ sa7a chribtek
<Chocolat_> ya3tik essa7a
<Chocolat_> (comment faire @personne ?)
<Mohamed_> neo31 sarhan chocolat_ ya3tik issa7a
<Mohamed_> neo31 no problem we are brother
<Neo31> tu commence a ecrire les premiere lettres puis tu tape le bouton tab Chocolat_
<sarhan> Chocolat_ tape la premiere lettre et fait tabulateur :)
<Chocolat_> sarhan: aha
<Chocolat_> x)
<Chocolat_> merci Neo31
<CryGeekTN> shichemt <3
<sarhan> ahla shichemt sa7a chribtek
<Neo31> shichmet het charba :)
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik
<sarhan> CryGeekTN ou shichemt zouz nabbar jewna :D
<Chocolat_> Lol
<Mohamed_> chnouwa il sujet brabi et en arabe :p
<CryGeekTN> sobo archlinux fok 3likom mel ubuntu :p
<CryGeekTN> <hs>
<sarhan> 9oltelkom nabbara
<sarhan> bon m-1
<CryGeekTN> nfadlek =D
<sarhan> la réunion commencera dans une minute enchallah
<Chocolat_> c déjà l'heure 3andi x)
<sarhan> c'est l'heure :)
<CryGeekTN> att
<shichemt> salamo 3alaykom
<BlackBox-01> 22.30 chez moi ^^
<CryGeekTN> njib 7aja nechrobha
<Chocolat_> w 3lykom al salam
<shichemt> Aziz Dhouieb pas là ?
<sarhan> enzidou nestnaew?
<sarhan> walla netwaklou?
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<Mohamed_> Neo31: brabi c koi le sujet en arabe svp
<sarhan> Mohamed_,>>> >> -Les progrès du comité de sauvetage
<sarhan> >>>>>> -Un roadmap pour les prochains mois
<sarhan> >>>>>> -Préparation des prochains évents
<sarhan> >>>>>> -Continuation du thread de brainstorming et celui concernant la
<sarhan> >>>>>> création du site
<Neo31> attend un peut mohamed
<sarhan> Mohamed_, et après go to google translate :)
 * Neo31 is a little bit slow tonight, internet sux
<Mohamed_> sarhan: hhh ok
<CryGeekTN> shichemt jibelna aziz dhouieb =D
<sarhan> bon Neo31 on commence?
<sarhan> CryGeekTN chkounou aziz dhouib? :D
<CryGeekTN> mta3 ipv4 =D
<sarhan> xD
<sarhan> ah wi
<Chocolat_> Une question, quel est le rôle de ubuntu-tn ?
<sarhan> TBBT= the piratebay
<BlackBox-01> Mdrrr !
<Neo31> euh
<wissem> hello
<wissem> bditou?
<sarhan> Chocolat_, c'est la communauté des utilisateurs d'ubuntu en tunisie son role est d'aider les ubuntoros tunisiens et découvrir ubuntu aux non initiés
<CryGeekTN> nn
<sarhan> wissem, nestanew fik
<Neo31> na3mal fi talla 3al mailing list el page ma 7abitch tit7alli (connexion te3ba)
<sarhan> haya Neo31 on est en retard :D
<Chocolat_> sarhan: D'accord :)
<sarhan> Chocolat_, faire découvrir*
<Mohamed_> sarhan: il google translate ijibli fi des phrases mafhimt chay en tt ka hani m3akom ataw nifhim
<sarhan>  Mohamed_ ok
<shichemt> oú est kangoulya
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Mohamed_> louled brabi tra7mou 3la mon professeur de technique twafa lyouma sbe7 ken ta3mlou mzia w baraka alah fikom
<shichemt> romdhanekom mabrouk
<Chocolat_> Je vois ce nom partout "kangoulya" c ki ^^'
<sarhan> c'est un bienfaiteur de l'humanité :D
<shichemt> Allah yar7mou Mohamed_
<Neo31> alah yar7mou Mohamed_
<Chocolat_> allah yra7mou
<sarhan> Mohamed_, allah yar7mou elbarka fik
<Neo31> haya chkoune president de la reunion?
<Mohamed_> deym allah walah ken rajil tayeb rabi i5alikom
<shichemt> Chocolat_: c'est le owner de ati.tn
<BlackBox-01> Mohamed_, allah yar7mou
<sarhan> on fait on vote
<sarhan> qui est d'accord pour que Neo31 soit président de la réunion?
<shichemt> ok mr. sarhan
<Neo31> la la
<Mohamed_> BlackBox-01: barak alah fik
<sarhan> mat7ebech?
<Neo31> a5tani sarhan
<sarhan> ok
<Mohamed_> sarhan: moi
<CryGeekTN> slim?
<Chocolat_> shichemt: owner du vrai sens du mot ?
<Mohamed_> Neo31: haya inti lim3alim
<Neo31> bach nchidd garde, n7ibb nsarvi qq kick ce soir :p xD
<sarhan> bon je me propose d'être président de la réunion faites +1 si vous êtes d'accord
<elacheche_anis> +1 sarhan
<Neo31> -1
<Mohamed_> Neo31: les cmd lkol la3tit'homli error
<CryGeekTN> -1
<Chocolat_> Google +1
<sarhan> Chocolat_, non il plaisante :D
<Chocolat_> x)
<CryGeekTN> a3mlou vote fel groupe fb =)
<CryGeekTN> xD
<Mohamed_> +1
<sarhan> non mais un peu de sérieux
<Neo31> +1 elacheche_anis
<shichemt> je serai moi le president
<CryGeekTN> +10 shichemt
<wissem> +1
<sarhan> on a fini de rigoler
<sarhan> un peu des serieux tout le monde
<Chocolat_> -oo :p
<CryGeekTN> hhahha
<BlackBox-01> déja en retard alors +1
<sarhan> ti haya 7ad may7eb yweli président? qui vote pour ChanServ ?
<Neo31> +1 elacheche_anis
<CryGeekTN> +1 pour slimTN_wnormal
<Mohamed_> +1 Neo31
<wissem> +1 pour wissem :D
<sarhan> bon je suis aussi pour elacheche_anis
<Chocolat_> c koi le rôle du président ?
<sarhan> il doit gérer les temps de paroles
<Neo31> organiser la reunion
<shichemt> +1 elacheche_anis
<Mohamed_> haya na3mlou vote fil fcb
<sarhan> définir les sujets
<Chocolat_> Je vois
<Houssem> +1 elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, shichemt éch madakhal elacheche_anis filli3ba XD
<sarhan> bon donc elacheche_anis sera président de la réunion
<elacheche_anis> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> lol elacheche_anis
<Houssem> xD
<elacheche_anis> chnouwa sarhan Houssem ?? titkatlou??
<Sassi_Khaled> bara anis :)
<Chocolat_> Lol
<BlackBox-01> go elacheche_anis
<Neo31> allez elacheche_anis
<Houssem> sami bismellah w hana nesm3ou fiiik w aya yezziiw blé 7iss
<shichemt> sarhan: seulement le president kick ou quoi?
<Chocolat_> bessif ? xD
<Mohamed_> ok elacheche_anis
<Neo31> SILENCE PLEASE
<elacheche_anis> Silence tout le monde alors
<sarhan> shichemt, non le président donne la parole aux participants
<Neo31> il faut en demander la parole avant de parler pour faire il suffit d'ecrire
<Neo31> !
<Neo31> et attendre son tour
<elacheche_anis> Pour demande le parole merci d'écrire ! et terminer avec eof
<Neo31> quand on a le tour on parle puis quand on termine on ecri
<Neo31> eof
 * sarhan Neo31 5ali elacheche_anis yetkalem
<slimTN> re
 * sarhan slimTN ca vient de commencer 
<elacheche_anis> il faut en demander la parole avant de parler pour faire il suffit d'ecrire
<Mohamed_> SILENCE SVP
<elacheche_anis> C'est bon innajmou nabdéw yé cha3b??
<CryGeekTN> go
<Mohamed_> wi
<Neo31> +1
<sarhan> c'est parti
<elacheche_anis> Pour demande le parole merci d'écrire ! et terminer avec eof.
<sarhan> !
<elacheche_anis> go sarhan
<sarhan> je voudrais rappeler les sujets dont on devra discuter
<sarhan> >>>>>> -Les progrès du comité de sauvetage
<sarhan> >>>>>> -Un roadmap pour les prochains mois
<sarhan> >>>>>> -Préparation des prochains évents
<sarhan> >>>>>> -Continuation du thread de brainstorming et celui concernant la
<sarhan> >>>>>> création du site
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, tu choisis par quoi tu veux commencer
<sarhan> eof
<elacheche_anis> on comance par les progrès.
<elacheche_anis> commence**
<sarhan> !
<elacheche_anis> alors, sarhan et Neo31 travail sur le site web de u-tn..
<elacheche_anis> sarhan
<elacheche_anis> tfadhal sarhan
<sarhan> merci
<sarhan> mais continuez
<sarhan> ki tkamel a3tini elparole eof
<Neo31> !
<Neo31> ! elacheche_anis
<luna_> :)
<luna_> sa7a chribtekom
<elacheche_anis> je reprend, comme je viens de le dire sarhan et Neo31 prparent le site web, j'ai lancé déjà un thread pour faire du brainstorming, nous devons aussi préparer une calndrier pour les events
<Chocolat_> ya3tik essa7a
<elacheche_anis> sans oublions l'affaire de l'association
<elacheche_anis> tfadhall sarhan
 * sarhan luna_ ya3tik elsa7a la réunion a commencé merci de prendre la parole avec ! et la finir avec eof sinon silence absolu
<sarhan> merci elacheche_anis
<Mohamed_> luna_: ya3tik isa7a winti bil amthil rana bdina fil commencé
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, Neo31 vous ne savez pas ou sont chokri mohamed kharrat et amel?
<slimTN> !
<sarhan> ils devraient être présents
<luna_> !
<sarhan> eof
<Neo31> !
<elacheche_anis> go Neo31
<Neo31> enfin
<Neo31> merci elacheche_anis
<Neo31> bon il faut qq1 qui se charge d'avertir les new comers que nous somme en reunion des leurs entree au channel
<Neo31> ca doit etre fait en PV
<Neo31> un volentaire ecrit +1 svp
<BlackBox-01> +1
<Neo31> Chocolat_ Mohamed_ ne parlez plus quand c'est pas votre tour
<Neo31> ok BlackBox-01 s'encharge
<Neo31> moi je kick celui qui ne suit pas les regles
<Mohamed_> Neo31: je ne parle pas
<Neo31> tu vien de parler Mohamed_
<Neo31> next time je te kick
<Shiokori> salem, sa77A chribetkom :D
<Neo31> c'est pas encore ton tour
<Mohamed_> Neo31:  o.O
<Neo31> shichemt on est en reunion stp
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> je commence avec le premier point
<Neo31> le progres
<Neo31> donc pour bien en parler je copie les 2 derniers PV
<Neo31> juste les decisions
<Neo31> 70% - Sélectionner 9 nouveaux membres pour s'engager pendant 12 mois pour remettre Ubuntu-TN à pieds (Ahmed Sghaier, Sarhan Aissi, Mohamed Kharrat, Slim Khan, Chokri Khalifa, El Achèche ANIS, Sadoc, Mahmoud Kraiem, Amal).
<Neo31> 50% - Engagement des membres à se connecter au moins une heure par jour au channel IRC.
<Neo31> 100% - Fin de l’ancienne structure Ubuntu-TN.
<Neo31> 20% - Mettre en place une nouvelle structure.
<Neo31> 100% - Continuer la discussion de la réunion physique sur #Ubuntu-TN @ irc.freenode.net le 17 Juillet 2011 à 6:00 pm.
<Neo31> 100% - Préparation d'une ToDo liste au moins des deux prochains mois.
<Neo31> 80% - Affectation de la tache préparation du site web Ubuntu-TN à Sarhan Aissi et Mohamed Kharrat.
<Neo31> vous trouver le progres de chaque decision en % de la reunion physique
<Neo31> je passe au pv de la continuation de cette derneire reunion
<Neo31> 0% - mettre un reglement provisoire dans le todo list
<Neo31> 30% - lancer un thread de formation / passation d'experience aux 9 membres
<Neo31> 60% - lancer un thread de collecte d'idees ou tout le monde peut participer
<Neo31> 80% - commencer les projet au max dans 2 semaines
<Neo31> 20% - continuer les projets en cours (event de goldenscorp)
<Neo31> 60% - création du site dans les deux prochaines semaines et organisation d'un cahier des charges
<Neo31> bon c preske le progres qu'on a fait juska mnt
<Neo31> bon pour le site web je passe le lien
<Neo31> https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1oIKz0TyMFR2D1ZwVZqrdPgPaxA0PkGBNJUMFqgCtb0A
 * elacheche_anis ne trouve pas le lien vers la ToDo list XD
<Neo31> todo list des 2 dernieres semaines c'est deja sur le chan avec les % de proges elacheche_anis
<Neo31> je v chercher le lien vers l'archive du thread de brainstorming
<Neo31> et passation
<Neo31> eof
<elacheche_anis> merci bien Neo31
<elacheche_anis> je epnse que toute la situation est claire pour tout le monde, je passe le parole à slimTN
<elacheche_anis> pense**
<slimTN> Nn sé bn (sé juste la remarke je té envoyé en PV)
<slimTN> eof
<sarhan> !
<elacheche_anis> go sarhan
<sarhan> luna_ est avant moi je pense
<luna_> nn c bon tt est clair
<sarhan> ok merci
<luna_> eof
<Neo31> !
<sarhan> bon je voulais juste dire que si on a fait cette réunion
<sarhan> c'est pas pour parler entre les mêmes gens
<sarhan> on voudrait voir tout le monde ici présent participer
<sarhan> et non pas rester neutre
<Neo31> +1
<sarhan> voir même réduire la fênetre de chat et sortir
<sarhan> donc s'il vous plait ubuntu-tn à besoin de vous :)
<sarhan> eof
<elacheche_anis> bien dit sarhan , je passe la parole à Neo31 après nous discutons à propos de la brainstorming..
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> bon je passe les liens vers l'archive de la mailing liste et j'invite ceux qui ne sont pas encore inscrit de faire (vous trouver le lien vers la mailing list sur ubuntu-tn.org)
<Mohamed_> !
<Neo31> thread de passation : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-July/010267.html << ca marche pas bien, mais quand on demande une information specifique on trouve une reponse
<Neo31> thread de grainstorming : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-July/010278.html << n'hesitez pas a partager vos idee
<Neo31> si vous ne connaissez pas ubuntu-tn vos idee nous interesses aussi
<Neo31> vous pouvez par exemple parler de ce que vous voulez rouver avec ubuntu-tn et comment vous pouvez contribuer
<sarhan> !
<Neo31> proposer de nouvelles idees est encourages donc ne disez pas je suis nouveau et je ne connais pas ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> sinon pour legdomm, ou sont vos commentaires et idees
<Neo31> bon pour l'archive utilisez le lien (message suivant pour lire les messages du thread)
<Neo31> eof
<elacheche_anis> merci Neo31, go ahead Mohamed_
<itsme_> !
<elacheche_anis> Mohamed_, tfadhal :)
<Mohamed_> bon j'ai une qustion: commnet on fait pour s'abonner au mailing list parce que je ne trouve pas une solutions
<Mohamed_> eof
<Chocolat_> !
 * sarhan https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<elacheche_anis> Mohamed_, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<elacheche_anis> go sarhan
<Mohamed_> !
<sarhan> thx elacheche_anis
<sarhan> pourquoi pas au lieu de poster dans le thread de brainstorming ou celui des besoins du site
<sarhan> profiter de la présence de tout le monde
<sarhan> et avoir les propositions de tout le monde ici
<Neo31> +1
<Neo31> !
<elacheche_anis> +1
<Chuck_> +1
<sarhan> et après quelqu'un se charge d'envoyer ça sur le mailing list
<Mohamed_> +1
<sarhan> merci c'est tout
<sarhan> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> Oui je crois vaut mieux une intérraction directe
<elacheche_anis> Silence SVP :D
<Nour_al_Imen> Assalem alaykom tt le monde !
 * Dubmood BlackBox-01 eb3ath pm =)
<elacheche_anis> Je vais regroupé les idée déjà proposer dans la ML dans un google doc, alors ça sera une bonne idée de continuer ici..
<elacheche_anis> tfadhal itsme_
<sarhan> !
 * sarhan enreservi fi blassa
<elacheche_anis> itsme_, t'as la parole
<luna_> !
<elacheche_anis> Chocolat_, tfadhal, yodhorli itsme_ r9ad :)
<Chocolat_> Lol
 * sarhan itsme_  r9ad ou Chocolat_ dheb :P
<Nour_al_Imen> Itsme_ est sortie
<Chocolat_> 7abit nes2el est ce que fama de formations les nouveaux utilisateurs ?
<Mohamed_> sarhan: respect
<Chocolat_> eof
<elacheche_anis> Chocolat_, nous organisons de temps en temps des classroom inchallah il y aura d'autre classroom prochainement..
<elacheche_anis> SVP nous devons commencer la brainstorming :D
<elacheche_anis> tfadhal Mohamed_
<Chocolat_> (car beaucoup de gens ydhi3ou fel passage de Windows à Linux)
<Mohamed_> elacheche_anis: je ne demende pas la parole
<Mohamed_> eof
<Chuck_> !
<wissem> !
<luna_> !
<elacheche_anis> t'as déjà le demandé :D pas grave, Chocolat_ nous somme toujours(ou presque)disponible ici pour idée c'eux qui ont besoin de l'aide
<elacheche_anis> tfadhal sarhan
<sarhan> merci elacheche_anis
 * Neo31 's turn
<sarhan> pour répondre à Chocolat_  si t'as des problèmes avec ubuntu
<sarhan> tu peux demander de l'aide sur le groupe facebook le mailing list ainsi que sur ce canal irc
<Chocolat_> J'en ai plus (pour le moment)
 * elacheche_anis s'excuse de Neo31 
<sarhan> sinon il y  a la documentation francophone qui peut aider
<sarhan> et le livre simple comme ubuntu
<sarhan> qui est disponible au téléchargement gratuitement
<sarhan> sinon pour le brainstorming
<sarhan> allez reveillez vous
<sarhan> tout le monde donne des suggestions :)
<sarhan> eof
<wissem> !
<luna_> !
<elacheche_anis> merci sarhan, alors les amis  àpartir de maintenant nous parlorons que des idées, après qu'on termine cette étape on passe à une autre, tfadhal Neo31
<Neo31> enfin
<Neo31> elacheche_anis ikbiss rou7ik chwaya stp
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> pour les brainstorming
<Neo31> je ve voir tl preparer des idee
<Neo31> comment ubuntu-tn peut devenir mieux
<Neo31> elli 3andou projet wala fikra wala apmeliration fi mo5ou y9oulilna y7adharha
<Neo31> et prend le tour pour le dire apres
<Neo31> elli ma 3andouch fikra, il peut nous dire il s'attend de quoi avec ubuntu-tn et comment il peut participer dans ses activites
<Neo31> BlackBox-01 Chocolat_ Chuck_ Dubmood elacheche_anis geekntuxuser Houssem luna_ machour_ Man_Ant0m Mohamed_ Nour_al_Imen sarhan shichemt_offisha slimTN wissem : PREPAREZ VOS IDEES
<Mohamed_> !
 * Dubmood fraigi =)
 * Dubmood fraiji =)
<Neo31> bon sinon une petite remarque, c'est une reunion et on a des points a terminer avant minui, et ce n'est pas une session d'information. je reste apres la reunion pour repondre a ceux qui veulent avoir des details sur ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> Dubmood c pas du cinema
<Neo31> bon sinon je rappel les points de lcette reunion
<Neo31> <sarhan> >>>>>> -Les progrès du comité de sauvetage
<Neo31> <sarhan> >>>>>> -Un roadmap pour les prochains mois
<Neo31> <sarhan> >>>>>> -Préparation des prochains évents
<Neo31> <sarhan> >>>>>> -Continuation du thread de brainstorming et celui concernant la
<Neo31> <sarhan> >>>>>> création du site
<Neo31> normalement j'ai rappeler touts les progres juska mnt
 * wissem le president gatta3?
<Neo31> j'ajoute une derniere chose, est que les membres ne sont pas bien actifs juska mnt
<Neo31> donc famma des membres lezim yekbssou rwe7hom
<Neo31> w famma des membres qui ont pris responsabilites w jew retard lel reunion
<Neo31> il faut plus voir ca au future
<Dubmood> !
<Mohamed_> !
<Neo31> sinon je pense que ce point est bien terminer et qu'il faut passer au roadmap
<Neo31> puis brain storming et site a la fin
<Neo31> eof elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> merci Neo31, j'ai déjà proposé mais idée dans le thread, c'est pas la peine de les redire il faut juste lire le thread, tfadhal luna_
<luna_> j'aimerai savoir quelles sont les critères sur lesquelles se base la nouvelle structures pourqu'on puisse vous aider
<luna_> eof
<Mohamed_> !
<elacheche_anis> luna_, nous parlerons à props de ça après, maintenant merci de partage avec nous vos IDÉES pas plus :)
<elacheche_anis> go Chuck_,
<Chuck_> merci elacheche_anis
<Chuck_> 7abbit nrakkaz 3al events
<Chuck_> lezemna des actions w déja metfehmin fi hedha mel loul
<Chuck_> a propos le site web tfehemna bech ne5dmouh en groupe!
<Chuck_> hia hia w femma des membres mazelou ykarkrou (menhom eni) mais a sra plus aus future
<sarhan> !
<Chuck_> ken nrakkzou 3al structure min taw 5ir :) 5ater mouch bech yafdhalna wa9t
<Neo31> !
<Chuck_> eof
<Mohamed_> !
<BlackBox-01> !
<elacheche_anis> merci Chuck_ , les besoins du site sont citer ici https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1oIKz0TyMFR2D1ZwVZqrdPgPaxA0PkGBNJUMFqgCtb0A
<Chuck_> * no9sed 3al TODO list elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> et tu peu contacter sarhan pour mieux s'organiser, la parole est a wissem
<wissem> merci elacheche_anis
<wissem> <Neo31> 80% - commencer les projet au max dans 2 semaines
<wissem> de quels projets vous êtes entrain de parler?
<wissem> quelle est la nouvelle hiérarchie?
<wissem> comme sarhan a proposé il faut arreter de tooujours dépandre de la ML (y'a ceux qui checkent même pas leurs inbox) et il faut penser aux alternatives
<wissem> Je propose qu'on fait des sessions de formations ici sur IRC (ou sur le forum) du genre initiations aux novices à se forker et contribuer(patch,transalations,etc) aux projets open source et qu'on fait ça au nom d'ubuntu-tn.
<wissem> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> !
<Mohamed_> !
<elacheche_anis> merci wissem, sarhan go
<geekntuxuser> !
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, ya pas quelqu'un avant moi?
<elacheche_anis> Mohamed_, tfadhal désolé
<Mohamed_> elacheche_anis: bon merci
<Mohamed_> tawa 5ouya neo 9olt " elli 3andou projet wala fikra wala apmeliration fi mo5ou y9oulilna y7adharha " bon ena tawa bech na7ki platform graphique
<Mohamed_> bon
<Mohamed_> 9bal manibda
<Mohamed_> za3ma ili bech in9oulou
<Mohamed_> beh yousil lil les producteurs mte3 ubuntu ou non ??
<Mohamed_> bon
<Mohamed_> tawa kolna na3rfou ili ubuntu utilise la platform graphique opengl
<elacheche_anis> Mohamed_, att stp
<Mohamed_> ok
<elacheche_anis> on cherche des idées pour améliorer ubuntu-TN on parle pas du OS on parle de la communauté
 * sarhan pense que Mohamed_ confond distribution et environnement graphique
<Mohamed_> elacheche_anis:  haw 5ouya neo 9al haka
<Mohamed_> 9al : elli 3andou projet wala fikra wala apmeliration fi mo5ou y9oulilna y7adharha
<Mohamed_> ena 3andi fikra
<elacheche_anis> oui Mohamed_ pour améliorer UBUNTU-TN
<Mohamed_> bon je suis désolé mé brabi sirou wa47ou
<elacheche_anis> pour aider à la developpement de ubuntu le OS il y a d'autre lieu pour discuter ça
<Mohamed_> ok
<Mohamed_> eod
<Mohamed_> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> !
<elacheche_anis> CryGeekTN, go ahead
<geekntuxuser> !
<elacheche_anis> CryGeekTN, t'es encore là ?? sinon on passe?
<CryGeekTN> passe
<CryGeekTN> dsl
<elacheche_anis> go sarhan
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> merci elacheche_anis
<sarhan> concernant l'avenir de la communauté
<sarhan> je pense qu'il faudrait cibler les non utilisateurs d'ubuntu
<sarhan> pour leur faire migrer vers cette distro
<sarhan> et faire des events pour les non initié
<sarhan> car tout les events passé sont soit pour les étudiants
<sarhan> soit pour les professionels
<sarhan> on pourrait par exemple faire la tournée des lycée/colleges et expliquer c'est quoi ubuntu et distribuer des cd
<sarhan> puis il faut d'un autre coté
<sarhan> favoriser plus le travail de traduction détéction de bug etc
<sarhan> donc participer plus au dévelopements du système ubuntu
<sarhan> eof
<BlackBox-01> !
<Nour_al_Imen> !
<elacheche_anis> merci sarhan , je passe la parole à Neo31
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> merci elacheche_anis
 * slimTN dsl je peux plus resté (urgence familiale de merde xD )
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ok slimTN, t'as rien ecri ni ici
<Neo31> ni sur la ML
 * sarhan slimTN si t'as une suggestion fais la passer par le thread mela :)
<Neo31> on attend ta participation slimTN
<Neo31> je parle apres slimTN_mouchhoun
<Neo31> eof
 * slimTN_mouchhoun to2mer
<Neo31> oups, mcha
<Neo31> bon je termine
<elacheche_anis> go Neo31
<Neo31> je pense qu'il faut lancer une nouvelle section sur nos pages wiki
<Chuck_> !
<Neo31> qui sera geree ulterierement par le site des qu'il sera pret
<Neo31> cette section aura deux pages
<Neo31> une page ou le membres proposent un projet ou tache ou qq chose a faire
<Neo31> avec un vote
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> dsl
<Neo31> c pas ca l'idee
<Neo31> mais
<Neo31> sans vote
<Neo31> la page va contenir tout projet que n'importe kel membre ubuntu-tn veut faire
<Neo31> ca sera ajoute a la page
<Neo31> apres il prend contact avec le coordinateur specifique
<Neo31> et commence son projet tout simplement
<Neo31> sur cette page on peut aussi mettre la liste des taches et contributions demandee sur ubuntu-tn
<wissem> !
<Neo31> donc un nouveau membre ne se perd pas
<Neo31> il va sur cette page
<Neo31> il voit les taches qui ne sont pas deja associe
<Neo31> et participe a l'une d'eux
 * sarhan Neo31 si tu pouvais raccourcir c'est bientot l'heure et il ya beaucoup qui ont demandé la parole
<Neo31> une autre chose tres important
<Neo31> c'est qu'on doit lancer un thread pour organiser Ubuntu Global Jam
<Neo31> on est deja en retard
<Neo31> eof
<elacheche_anis> merci Neo31 , il nous reste que 45minutes, tfadhal BlackBox-01
<BlackBox-01> Ok thx elacheche_anis
<Mohamed_> elacheche_anis: 15 min
<BlackBox-01> - - '
<Chuck_> !
<BlackBox-01> bon je vais simplement dire ce que j'attends de ubuntu-tn : ciblé le grand publique
<BlackBox-01> eof
<geekntuxuser> !
<elacheche_anis> Nour_al_Imen, tfadhal
<Nour_al_Imen> Merci
<Nour_al_Imen> Bon je vais relater 3 points in ch
<Nour_al_Imen> Concernant la promotion de Ubuntu,
<Nour_al_Imen> Moi je crois que pour convaincre les tunisiens de la facilité de migration
<Nour_al_Imen> il faut promouvoir les interfaces de compatibilité
<Nour_al_Imen> 2
<Nour_al_Imen> Je suis tt à fait dac avec Sarhan
<Nour_al_Imen> pour les formations
<Nour_al_Imen> sur IRC et sur terrain
<Chuck_> !
<Nour_al_Imen> mais ça nécéssite plureiurs ressources
<Nour_al_Imen> donc pr le moment on se tient à celle sur le net
<Nour_al_Imen>  Les formations pour les novices, on doit peut être demander à chaque candidat à cette formation de nous présenter un petit service ça ne lui coutera pas bcp de tps et puis avec la participation de tt le monde le groupe sera boosté sans que qlqn prends tout le travail sur son dos
<Nour_al_Imen> Donc en bref oui formation gratos mais un ptt service de leur part n'importe lequel sera la bienvenue
<sarhan> !
<Nour_al_Imen> Surtt les tâches qui ne neccessite pas une grde connaissance info
<Nour_al_Imen> je termine le 3 éme pt ou bien après ?
<elacheche_anis> oui Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen>  Je viens de lire la page sur le site, c'est très intéressant Maintenant, pour le réaliser je crois qu'on doit aussi faire de la pub pr le groupe afin de regrouper plus de volontaires *la communauté de ubuntu est bien plus grande que 10 personnes
<Nour_al_Imen> Donc je crois que c très imptt
<Nour_al_Imen> le regroupement de l'effectif
<Nour_al_Imen> nkarkrouhom
<Nour_al_Imen> chacun de ns coannit des pers interssé c sur
<Nour_al_Imen> en bref c ça
<Nour_al_Imen> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> merci
<elacheche_anis> merci Nour_al_Imen, go geekntuxuser
<geekntuxuser> Merci
<geekntuxuser> Je vais essayer de faire vite
 * Neo31 applauses
<geekntuxuser> 1 - Je crois que la voie des Clubs des logciels libres est bonne à suivre
<geekntuxuser> 2 - J'ai remarqué qu'on parle d'Ubuntu pour les informaticiens
<geekntuxuser> hors, Ubuntu c'est pour tout le monde, donc on doit fixer un plan de travail visant la promotion d'Ubuntu
<geekntuxuser> chez tout le monde
<geekntuxuser> La communauté doit contenir des informaticiens, des experts marketing, des adolescents, des enseignants, etc ...
<Chuck_> elacheche_anis, {!}
<geekntuxuser> 3 - Concernant la formation et le passage d'expérience, j'espère que ça sera pour tout le monde et non pas l'équipe des 9 membres seulement ;)
<geekntuxuser> 4 - Très content de voir la communauté bouger, Beau travail et bonne chance
<geekntuxuser> eof
<elacheche_anis> merci geekntuxuser, tfadhal Chuck_
<Chuck_> eheh Merci elacheche_anis
<Chuck_> :P bon primo +1 sarhan
<Chuck_> 7abbit nzid 3lik + d'info a ske jpense
<Chuck_> vu que preske tt le monde pense a aggrandir Ubuntu-tn dans tous les secteur
<Neo31> m-5
<Chuck_> person. jpense qu'il faut qu'on créer un assoc ( un status juridique) afin qu'on puisse faire des activités dans les écoles!
<Chuck_> les collèges, les lycées
<Chuck_> et les stages d'été pour les instituts
 * sarhan Neo31 on peut dépasser 00:00 non?
<Chuck_> sans oublié les maison de jeunes
<Chuck_> les centres culturelles
<Chuck_> enfin, le domaine itatik
<Chuck_> :P
<Mohamed_> !
<Chuck_> ben voila! enfin il nous faut des volontaires pour une magazine
<Chuck_> jconsidèr comme un tré bonne idée
<Chuck_> eof
<Nour_al_Imen> !
<elacheche_anis> dès que wissem est parti la prole est à sarhan
<sarhan> j'ai trop parlé si quelqu'un veut prendre ma place qu'il parle :)
<geekntuxuser> !{une petite remarque}
<elacheche_anis> m-1
<Mohamed_> !
<Chuck_> luna_, vazy
<elacheche_anis> D2solé les amis, il est temps de voter pour quelques propositions que vous avez proposé..
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, ba si elle est petite va y
<geekntuxuser> merci sarhan
<nour_al_Imen2> !
<geekntuxuser> SVP qu'on soigne l'écriture, ou bien écrire français un peu correcte ou bien écrire en arabe tout simplement, parce qu'on peut pas comprendre parfois
<geekntuxuser> eof
<Mohamed_> bon je ne peut pas continuer avec vous parece que j'ai un RDV mnt désolé
<Mohamed_> bn8
<nour_al_Imen2> !
<elacheche_anis> se sont des fautes de frappe geekntuxuser
<elacheche_anis> desolé Nour_al_Imen2 on passe au vote, après on verra..
<elacheche_anis> VOTE : cibler le grand publique et ne pas se limiter aux informaticens/etudiants(+1/0/-1)
<Neo31> +1
<geekntuxuser> +1
<BlackBox-01> +1
<sarhan> +1
<Chuck_> +1
<luna_> +1
<nour_al_Imen2> +1
<CryGeekTN> +1
<Man-Ant0m> +1
<elacheche_anis> +1
 * Neo31 ping elacheche_anis 
<elacheche_anis> +10, alors on est d'accors, on passe
<elacheche_anis> d'accord**
<elacheche_anis> VOTE : creer un page wiki qui regroupe tout les projets en cours et les projets futures(+1/0/-1)
<Chuck_> +1
<Neo31> +1
<elacheche_anis> +1
<BlackBox-01> 0
<CryGeekTN> +1
<nour_al_Imen2> +1
<geekntuxuser> 0
 * sarhan doit vraiment y aller désolé bonne soirée tout le monde
<luna_> +1
<elacheche_anis> ping Man-Ant0m
<CryGeekTN> passe =)
<elacheche_anis> +6 on est d'accord aussi, alors nous terminerons le reste des sujet dans la ML, merci de s'inscrire si vous êtes pas inscrits
 * Neo31 se demande si on a terminer!
<elacheche_anis> avant de terminer, quelqu'un peut créer le PV de la réunion, Chuck_ par exemple??
<Chuck_> euh..
<Neo31> +1 Chuck_
<elacheche_anis> +1 Chuck_
<Chuck_> -1 ChanServ
<Chuck_> Chuck_
<Chuck_> luna_, +1
<elacheche_anis> On a terminé Neo31, Chuck_ ijjmé3a harbou alors 2-1=1 tu écrit le PV STP mon pote :D :*
<Chuck_> hhhh ok
<Neo31> lol elacheche_anis
<Neo31> bon ennajmou nchawchou mela :)
<elacheche_anis> oui
<luna_> hhhh
<Chuck_> Nan :'(
<Neo31> Nour_al_Imen Nour_al_Imen2 tu voulais dire qq chose ?
<nour_al_Imen2> oui
<Neo31> un grand merci a BlackBox-01 :)
<nour_al_Imen2> Pour le mag c un peu tot ... vaut mieux lorsqu'on aura + d'activités ç avient
<elacheche_anis> aya tintakhbouni ra2iss 2014??? :D
<Neo31> il a fait un effort pour notifier les new comers que nous somme en reunion
<BlackBox-01> Neo31, pas de quoi .. sachant que kllit él ba5ss ^^
<Neo31> merci a elacheche_anis et tlm
<Neo31> pour leurs presence et participation
<Neo31> oui Nour_al_Imen2 c trop tot
<Chuck_> najjmou nchoufou jme3et el mutimédia a propos el mag
<Chuck_> la concept
<elacheche_anis> BlackBox-01, merci infiniment, na3raf illi inti klit ilbakhiss méghuir mé t9oul :D
<Neo31> lol elacheche_anis
<Neo31> Chuck_ enti ma t7ibich tiktib pv bach tiktib mag?
<nour_al_Imen2> si c t vocal ç aaurait était plus simple l'intérraction j crois
<Neo31> mizel bekri, il faut avoir plus de membres actifs et un association peut etre
<BlackBox-01> elacheche_anis, ^^
<Chuck_> ma 9oltech nekteb el Mag
<Chuck_> xD
<Neo31> mela chkoune bach yektibha Chuck_ ?
<Chuck_> 9olt njibou chkoun yekteb
<Neo31> ah! lol
<Chuck_> 3andek luna_
<Chuck_> :P
<Neo31> behia njibou
<Neo31> luna_ tiktib bel behi?
<nour_al_Imen2> Oui Néo maintenant avez vous mis des stratègies de pubs
<Chuck_> le Mag
<luna_> je veux faire mon max
<Neo31> ma39oul 7keyet el vocale
<Chuck_> Neo31, Berrasmi
<BlackBox-01> Biléhi " avoir un status juridique " <- y'a pas eu de vote pk ?
<Neo31> votilna sur fb famma un vote pour voir chkoune 3andhom micro w chkoun y7ibbou room audio Nour_al_Imen2
<Chuck_> BlackBox-01, 7agrouni :'(
<elacheche_anis> Chuck_, mé tanséch PV :D w sa7a chribtik, fazzatik min 9oddém librika dorich :D
<Neo31> sinon Nour_al_Imen2 ken 3andik des idees ou stratigies stp n'hesite pas de mettre sur le thread de brainstorming sur la mailing list
<nour_al_Imen2> j'ai voté mais g pas vu le résultat final
<elacheche_anis> BlackBox-01, 3la khater illi 9al mich yiltilhi béh mouch hadhir XD
<Neo31> BlackBox-01 ma famech chkoune pret pour prendre charge
<Chuck_> elacheche_anis, a propos el status juridique
<Chuck_> nektebha fel PV?
<CryGeekTN> Neo31 room mumble?
<Chuck_> :*
<Neo31> je fait qq efforts pour bien s'informer a proposer et j'ai recuprer des documents aussi
<nour_al_Imen2> Ok inchalla
<Neo31> mais je doit les lires
<Neo31> baaarcha docs pour faire une association
<Neo31> oui mumble CryGeekTN
<Chuck_> Neo31, Je sé
<Neo31> ;)
<elacheche_anis> Chuck_, Neo31 ya3raf yikhdim les PV hana y3éwnik :*
<geekntuxuser> Concernant le statut juridique, je pense que passer par les associations déjà présentes a7ssen
 * elacheche_anis BRB
<nour_al_Imen2> c quoi les docs pr l'asso ?
<geekntuxuser> de 1, leur faire travailler, un nouveau souffle pour eux
<nour_al_Imen2> Qlqn connait un avocar qui nous le fait gratos
<geekntuxuser> profiter de l'effectif qu'ils ont
<Neo31> lool elacheche_anis
<geekntuxuser> et entre autre, moi et BlackBox-01 , membres de l'Ajst
<geekntuxuser> on travaille déjà dessus, on a organisé un event Install Party 3amnewel
<geekntuxuser> orienté pour les lycéens
<geekntuxuser> et on compte faire plus cette année
<geekntuxuser> et je pense que de tels events peuvent faire l'affaire avec les jeunes
<geekntuxuser> ils ont aimé
<Neo31> Nour_al_Imen2 g contacter qq1 qui travail dans le board d'une assocation (ines) elle m'as fourni pas mal de documentation et qq formulaires a remplir
<Neo31> je doit les lires
<Neo31> je contact une prof d'economie lundi aussi
<nour_al_Imen2> si les assos présente les mm buts de ce grp oui sinon vaut mieux en créer une autre asso Geekntuxuser
<Neo31> w ken ta3rfou chkoune ytaba3 droit wala 7aja w ynajam y3awenna n'hesitez pas a le contacter et collecter qq info
<Neo31> je partager ce que j'ai next reunion si je serai pret
<Chuck_> Neo31, Moi
<Neo31> BlackBox-01 bach y7adhrilna event inchalah fi lycee
<Neo31> je v voir si c possible fel lycee elli 9rit fih aussi
<Neo31> Chuck_ tu pe aider aussi ;)
<BlackBox-01> Neo31, oui nchlh
<Chuck_> Neo31, déja 3andi chkoun droit
<Chuck_> mastère
<Chuck_> :P
<Neo31> bien Chuck_
<Neo31> wa9tech netla9aw m3ah na3mlou 9ahwa?
<Chuck_> Neo31, 3la chart !
<Chuck_> lol
<Neo31> de preference apres lundi :)
<Neo31> ?
<Chuck_> t3awenni fel PV xD
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ok
<Chuck_> :D
<Chuck_> ok mela
<Neo31> Nour_al_Imen2
<nour_al_Imen2> oui
<Neo31> t'es deja sur la ML ?
<nour_al_Imen2> oui
<Chuck_> elacheche_anis, ping
<nour_al_Imen2> j'ai vu Bstorming et je n'ai pas encore lu
<nour_al_Imen2> Maintenant les tâches proches pour ce mois c quoi ?
<elacheche_anis> pong Chuck_
<nour_al_Imen2> brabbi j'ai besoin de savoir l'organisation des tâches
<Neo31> Nour_al_Imen2 il faut terminer le nouveau site web
<nour_al_Imen2> le site ça avance déjà ?
<Neo31> a3mal talla 3al besoins du site si tu peut
<Neo31> c tres important
<nour_al_Imen2> Oui 3milt
<Neo31> ca avance lentement nour_al_Imen2
<nour_al_Imen2> Non j'ai une meilleure ID
<Neo31> oui !?
<nour_al_Imen2> je vous laisse avec votre site et je pense cette semaine
<nour_al_Imen2> à une stratègie publicitaire
<Neo31> cool
<nour_al_Imen2> comment regrouper plus de pers
<Neo31> tu fait koi btw
<Neo31> chez pv Nour_al_Imen2
<nour_al_Imen2> GEII
<nour_al_Imen2> non rien avoir avec le marketing
<Chuck_> Neo31, ab3ath el log par ML
<nour_al_Imen2> mais je suis ing et trainer en développement
<Neo31> check pv Nour_al_Imen2
<nour_al_Imen2> donc in cha Allah je vais étudier ce point ya rab
<nour_al_Imen2> Pv c quoi ?
<Neo31> le channel est deja loggee Chuck_ just 7ott lien vers le log du chan
<Neo31> prive
<Chuck_> ok
<BlackBox-01> Bon moi je go .. bonne nuit a tous
<Neo31> inchalah Nour_al_Imen2
<Neo31> je kick Nour_al_Imen ?? tu dit koi Nour_al_Imen2
<Neo31> ok merci BlackBox-01 :)
<nour_al_Imen2> Ok donc bonne nuit tt le monde
<nour_al_Imen2> oui c moi de l'autre poste
<Chuck_> je re après 10 min
<nour_al_Imen2> vous avez terminé là ou pas encore ?
<Neo31> saye nour_al_Imen2 on a terminer depuis tout a l'heure
<Neo31> :)
<nour_al_Imen2> ok
<nour_al_Imen2> Merci tt le monde
<nour_al_Imen2> Assalem Alaykom
<Neo31> salam
<luna_> et moi aussi je viens de quitter, bn à tt le monde :)
<Neo31> bn luna_
<Neo31> see ya soon
<luna_> inch'allah
<Neo31> Chuck_ choufilna ton ami(e) mte3 el droit wa9tech enajmou netla9aw apres lundi
<luna_> Neo31 j'amerai bien te parler en privé la prochaine fois si tu veux biensur
<Neo31> luna_
<Neo31> dsl g t pas la
<luna_> c pas grave
<Neo31> anytime sur irc fb mail...
<luna_> ok merci bq
<Neo31> chwi dispo ici dab
<Neo31> pas de koi
<luna_> bn
<Neo31> bn
<Chuck_> R
<elacheche_anis> BN @ *
<Chuck_> bn
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-06
<Man-Ant0m> Neo31
<Neo31> oui Man-Ant0m
<Mohamed> lu a tt
<Mohamed> aucune réponse
<Mohamed> Neo31: slt
<CryGeekTN> lu =)
<Mohamed> lu
<Mohamed> kifeh kamaltou mela
<Mohamed> mani 5rajt ena il 00:00
<CryGeekTN> att
<Mohamed> ok
<CryGeekTN> Neo31 a3tih lien mta3 l'archive irc
<Neo31> salut Mohamed
<Mohamed> slt
<Mohamed> cha3maltou
<Neo31> lire la description du channel tu trouve un lien vers le log du channel Mohamed
<Mohamed> en résumé il log ifadid twil
<Mohamed> scp
<Mohamed> sv^p
<Mohamed> svp
<Mohamed> :p
<Mohamed> Neo31: aloo
<Neo31> lol
<Mohamed> svp
<Mohamed> 3aych 5ouya
<Neo31> fait le resume et envoie le sur la ML
<Mohamed> o.O
<Mohamed> ena n9olik a3tini le résumé winti t9oli a3mil il résumé waba3thou
<Neo31> oui c simple ma famech resume tawa
<Neo31> si tu ve le resume tu le fait et tu upload sur la mailing list
<Neo31> c aussi simple
<Mohamed> ok ena déja 3malt inscription fil ML ataw ken we7id mil louled ya3mlou ataw na9rah
<Mohamed> merci
<Mohamed> et merci kif 5alitouni nin4am likom fil réunion
<Mohamed> vraiment j'ai beaucoup à comprendre et à apprendre
<Mohamed> 4 	  Relations internationales 	  --- 	  ---
<Mohamed> Neo31:  chouf m3aya https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ComiteDirection ilouta fil tableau
<Mohamed> lezimna he4ika yet7at fiha chkoun
<Mohamed> car c'est trés essensiel je pence
<Neo31> later Mohamed
<Neo31> busy netsa7ar w mechi
<Mohamed> ok
<Mohamed> sa7a
<Neo31> iktib sur la mailing list :) wala taw na7kiw fiha tomorrow
<Neo31> ya3tik esa7a
<Mohamed> ok a 2m1
<Mohamed> acceptini svp fil fcb
<Neo31> mohamed heki lancienne structure de tt facon ca va pas rester comme ca
<Neo31> ca va changer
<Neo31> haya n5alik a plus
<Mohamed> ok
<Mohamed> a tt
<gha> les geeks salut :)
<elacheche_anis> bonjour tout le monde
<thetrue_neozoon> salam, sbe7 nour
<elacheche_anis> salam sba7 li3ssal :)
<thetrue_neozoon> re
<thetrue_neozoon> enfin mon ZNE working ! :p
<thetrue_neozoon> chanserv is bald
<elacheche_anis> re
<elacheche_anis> zimbra 5dim thetrue_neozoon ??
<thetrue_neozoon> re
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> khdim ZNE?
<thetrue_neozoon> sa7bek rajel :p
<elacheche_anis> mriguil :D
<elacheche_anis> c'était quoi le problème?
<elacheche_anis> perl?
<thetrue_neozoon> 5dem wal7amdou lelleh :p
<thetrue_neozoon> ouep
<elacheche_anis> :)
<thetrue_neozoon> ya des fans de khawater ici?:p
<thetrue_neozoon> http://www.shathaa.com/vb/showthread.php?t=69556
<thetrue_neozoon> à ne pas rater hein :p
<thetrue_neozoon> cha8ya tayba a tous bon aprem et salam:)
<sophie_> bonjour all
<sarhan> bonjour sophie_
<sophie_> bonjour j ai une souci je vien d installer un ubuntu 10.10 libdvdcss et libdvdnav4 et ensuite j'ai rebooter mais rien ne ce passe lors de la mise en route d un dvd
<sarhan> sophie_, je ne suis pas spacialisé pour vous aider mais je vais quand même essayer
<sarhan> d'abord votre version d'ubuntu est un peu ancienne vu que la dernière version est là 11.04 donc vous devriez peut être faire un dist-upgrade
<sarhan> ensuite avez vous installé libdvdread?
<sophie_> http://pastebin.co
<sophie_> sophie@sophie-RY908AA-ABF-a6017-fr:~$ aptitude search libdvdread
<sophie_> p   libdvdread-dbg                  - library for reading DVDs (debug)
<sophie_> p   libdvdread-dev                  - library for reading DVDs (development)
<sophie_> i   libdvdread4                     - library for reading DVDs
<sarhan> hmm
<sophie_> a priori je l ai mis
<sarhan> essayez ca sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<sophie_> ok j ai lancer la commande
<sarhan> bon donc maintenant fermez votre lecteur video
<sarhan> reouvrez le et essayez de lire un dvd
<sarhan> et je vous conseille vivement de passer à Ubuntu 11.04
<sophie_> humm ok j'upgrade
<sarhan> et alors le dvd il a marché?
<sophie_> je vait tester
<sophie_> je le remet
<sarhan> salut slimTN :D
<slimTN> salut tmd
<sophie_> sarhan, nan ca monte toujours pas le dvd
<sarhan> je séche là
<slimTN> prob ds le lecteur et/ou DVD ? :p
<sarhan> sophie_, retire le dvd du lecteur et ferme ton lecteur video
<sophie_> ok
<sarhan> puis fais rm -r $HOME/.dvdcss2/*
<sarhan> et remet le dvd
<sophie_> $  rm -r $HOME/.dvdcss2/*
<sophie_> rm: impossible de supprimer «/home/sophie/.dvdcss2/*»: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<sophie_> sophie@sophie-RY908AA-ABF-a6017-fr:~$
<sarhan> libdvdcss2 est installé?
<sophie_> i   libdvdcss2                      - Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runti
<sarhan> sophie_, faites sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<sarhan> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> brabi sophie_ a un probleme pour lire les dvd
<sarhan> elle a installé libdvdread libdvdcss2 libdvdnav
<Neo31> ohh jaw, sa va el connexion elyouma :)
<sarhan> et toujours rien
<Neo31> euh
<sophie_> et j ai apriori tout installer
<Neo31> pas sur des packages exactes
<sophie_> mais ca monte pas le dvd
<sophie_> rien sur le bureau
<Neo31> mais ffmpeg c pour les video aussi
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> ca monte pas
<Neo31> ok
<sophie_> nan
<sophie_> meme pas sur le bureau
<Neo31> ca monte autres CD sophie_ ?
<sarhan> sophie_, à la limite installe ubuntu-restricted-extras ca contient normalement tout les paquets pour la lecture de dvd
<sophie_> quand je lance un cd avec un xvid ca marche nikel
<sophie_> et j ai bien verifier que c est un lecteur dvd
<sophie_> oui je l ai installer ausii
<sophie_> aussi
<Neo31> donc les cd ca marche mais pas dvd ca monte pas
<sarhan> t'as essayé avec d'autres dvd?
<sarhan> ca vient peut être du dvd que tu tente de lire
<Neo31> les disque de type DVD en generale ca monte pas, tu peut confirmer encore?
<sophie_> ben j en ai essayer deux
<sophie_> mais j en ai un autre ja vais essayer avec vlc en lancant en terminal je vous dirait c e qui ce passe
<Neo31> on pe essayer de monter en ligne de commande?
<Neo31> si ca monte pas pas la peine d'essayer sophie_
<sophie_> ok si tu veut je sait pas faire mais si tu me guide pas de soucvi
<sophie_> souci
<sarhan> sophie_, install mplayer
<sophie_> il y est
<sarhan> alors
<sarhan> mplayer -nocache dvdnav://
<sarhan> si ca marche pas on verra le message d'erreur au moins
<slimTN> Neo31:  viens hana fi #ubuntu-il xD
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> oui sophie_
<Neo31> taw na5lat slimTN
<Neo31> 5annchouf m3a sophie_
<slimTN> sophie_: je pense  qu'est c'est un prob hard :s (lecteur/DVD)
<Neo31> sophie_
<Neo31> ls /dev/dvd* /dev/cd* /dev/sr*
<Neo31> et donne le resultat
<Neo31> on va monter manuellement :)
<Neo31> wine mchet sophie_ ?
<sophie_> http://pastebin.com/E6sbkRb2
<sophie_> dsl j'etais au telephone
<sophie_> :)
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> c'est pas sofia kammoun non ?
<sophie_> $ ls /dev/dvd* /dev/cd* /dev/sr*
<sophie_> /dev/cdrom  /dev/cdrw  /dev/dvd  /dev/dvdrw  /dev/sr0
<Neo31> c un probleme hard
<sophie_> en faite sophie c 'est le nom de la machine mais je suis patinux :p !=
<Neo31> Couldn't open DVD device
<sophie_> Neo31, ?
<Neo31> ah ok
<sophie_> il gveut pas l'ouvrir
<Neo31> et patinux c une fille ou un gar?
<Neo31> sophie_ c'est un laptop ou desktop pc ?
<sarhan> Neo31, t7eb ton laptop y3aress? :D
<Neo31> non sarhan
<Neo31> c pr slimTN
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> xD
<Neo31> bach nchi5ou 3lih chwaya :p
<sarhan> sophie_, sophie cherche un mari? core i5 3go ram? :D
<Neo31> je pense ke patinux est un gar
<sophie_> Neo31, un desktop
<sophie_> oui je passe souvent ici
<Neo31> et t'as un seule lecteur pour lire les CD et DVD sophie_ ?
<Neo31> oui oui
<patinux> salut les gens :)
<Neo31> welcome back
<Neo31> et t'as un seul lecteur pour lire les CD et DVD sophie_ ?
<Neo31> et t'as un seul lecteur pour lire les CD et DVD patinux  ?
<patinux> oui
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> sudo mkdir /mnt/dvd
<sophie_> oui j ai un seul lecteur c est bien ca le souc mais sur windows il fonctionais
<Neo31> sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/dvd
<Neo31> sudo ls /mnt/dvd
<Neo31> et voir si ca monte qq chose
<Neo31> et s'il y a des erreur
<sophie_> ophie@sophie-RY908AA-ABF-a6017-fr:~$ sudo ls /mnt/dvd
<sophie_> sophie@sophie-RY908AA-ABF-a6017-fr:~$
<Neo31> y a pas des messages d'erreur des autres commandes?
<sophie_> sophie@sophie-RY908AA-ABF-a6017-fr:~$ sudo ls /mnt/dvd
<sophie_> sophie@sophie-RY908AA-ABF-a6017-fr:~$  sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/dvd
<sophie_> mount : /dev/sr0 : périphérique inconnnu
<sophie_> il le vois pas
<Neo31> euh che pa
<sophie_> :)
<Neo31> essaye
<Neo31> sudo mount /dev/dvd /mnt/dvd
<Neo31> ou
<Neo31> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/dvd
<Neo31> si ca marche tjr pas ca riske d'etre un probleme hardware
<Neo31> tu doit verifier encore ton lecteur
<sophie_> sudo mount /dev/dvd /mnt/dvd
<sophie_> mount : /dev/sr0 : périphérique inconnnu
<Neo31> change le disque
<Neo31> il se peut que le disque est endommagee
<Neo31> essaye avec un autre disque DVD
<sophie_> ben il marche sur ma debian
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bon
<sophie_> tu voisd y a un trux que je comprend pas
<Neo31> on doit googler l'erreur alors
<sophie_> ok
<Neo31> ajoute ces options
<Neo31> -o loop -t iso9660
<Neo31> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt/dvd
<sophie_> nnnu
<sophie_> sophie@sophie-RY908AA-ABF-a6017-fr:~$ sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt/dvd
<sophie_> /dev/sr0: Aucun medium trouvé
<sophie_> c e"st dingue
<sophie_> :)
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> reexecute la commande
<Neo31> puis
<Neo31> dmesg|tail
<sophie_> http://pastebin.com/CM4ghtwZ
<Neo31> y en a pas mal d'utilisateurs avec ce probleme sur net
<sophie_> aie
<Neo31> g trouver 2 thread
<Neo31> preske 4 personne
<sophie_> ca vient peu etre de la 10.10 alor s
<Neo31> je verifie s'ils ont deja resolu
<sophie_> ok
<Neo31> refait avec l'option -n 30 pour la commande tail
<Neo31> on a rater qq lignes
<sophie_> ok
<Neo31> dmesg|tail -n 30
<Neo31> juste apres l'execution du mount
<sophie_> http://pastebin.com/RJLD8Bz5
<slimTN> ah chbéha 7agara :(
<slimTN> é za3ma msou7ba ?
<RaedGNU> il y a des Nana ici ?
<Neo31> on peut essayer autre chose sophie_
<Neo31> degage RaedGNU
<Neo31> on peut changer l'output du terminal en anglais par defaut
<sophie_> Neo31,  je vais mettre un dvd vierge pour tester
<Neo31> comme ca tu trouvera plus de pages en cherchean sur google
<Neo31> ok sophie_
<slimTN> RaedGNU: sé raed666 ? (walla 7kéya haka xD )
<RaedGNU> وهل يخفى القمر
<sarhan> who is 9amar?
<RaedGNU_> bént méfta7!
<sophie_> http://pastebin.com/9Kr1dkZr
<Neo31> 1mn
<sophie_> pas de souci :)
<sophie_> plop wissem
<sarhan> 7alla m3ak wissem :D
<wissem> hello ^^
<wissem> sarhan: un autre meeting? :D
<Neo31> ahla wissem
<sarhan> wissem sophie_ veut ton numéro :D
<Neo31> euh
<wissem>  whois sophie_  ? :s
<RaedGNU_> sophie c'est une fille ? et dire qu'on peut croire au miracles !!
<sarhan> a computer
<patinux> salut wussem tu va etre deçu si je te donne le miens ;) je suis patinux
<patinux> wissem
<sarhan> sophie est un desktop :)
<Neo31> on pe googler cette ligne pe etre
<Neo31> [sr0] Device not ready
<sophie_> oui deja ca va te donner des info :)
<sophie_> oui je regarde aussi Neo31
<sophie_> wissem,  :)oui deja ca va te donner des info :)
<sophie_> bien ecoute si je configure xchat au demarage de la ubuntu et avec l'option ubuntu-tn ce serat elle dans les prochains jours :p
<slimTN> ah wissem chbi sophie_ salmet 3lik wéna lé :@
<sophie_> wissem,  il y auras une fille tout le temps
<sophie_> :D
 * wissem à partir d'aujourd'hui je quitterai jamais #ubuntu-tn :D
<patinux> mdr wissem :p
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> pk wissem !! 5ater famma sophie_ ?
 * patinux a toujours de bonne idée 
<wissem> peut etre :p
<Neo31> lol
 * Neo31 wassima
<Neo31> oups
<wassima> voila
<wassima> une autre fille
<wissem> wassima: :*
<wassima> lol
<patinux> ben en faite la sophie c est une copine qui a eu des souci avec vista et comme j install du du linux dans pas mal de maison dans mon viillage je lui ai fait mais bon j ai un souci pour monter les dvd
<patinux> ensuite le pc operationel
<wassima> i c
<patinux> la je lance xchat tout le temp
<patinux> ; )
<wissem> GG patinux
<wissem> e toute façon Vista n'a jamais été un OS
<wassima> +1 pour lacher xchat sur #ubuntu-tn et #ubuntu au demarrage
<wassima> patinux t'es ou?
<patinux> france
<wassima> si c un pays francophone y a #ubuntu-fr a la place de #ubuntu
<patinux> oui je connais
<wassima> donc ca sera cool de lancer #ubuntu-tn et #ubuntu-fr
<wassima> au demarrage
<wassima> :)
<patinux> mais j'aime bien ubuntu-tn
<wassima> cool :)
<patinux> je connais un peu bemawi  :)
<patinux> pis ont a deja bien parler wissem  tu te souvient
<patinux> ?
<wissem> patinux: sur quelle channel?
<patinux> ici
<wassima> btw utilise google.com et clic sur English avant de lancer la recherche
<patinux> mais ca fait quand meme un moment
<wassima> tu trouvera plus de resultat normalement patinux
<patinux> ok
<sarhan> wissem a la mémoire d'un poisson  :)
<wissem> patinux: j'ai une memoire d'une disquette :/
<wassima> lol
<sarhan> wassima man antom?
<wissem> lol sarhan
<patinux> ptdr
 * patinux prete un SSD a wissem 
<wassima> g la memoire d'un patch card wala chnouwa y9ouloulha
<wassima> mte3 les annees 60
<wassima> la copine de wissem ya sarhan
<sarhan> preuve de sa mémoire il a oublié le nom
<wassima> tu te rappel de moi wissem ?
 * wissem entrain de dancer de joie, une extension de memoire \o/
<sarhan> wassima c'est pour ça que t'es enregistré sur le compte de neo31?
<sarhan> nickserv ne ment pas :D
<wassima> lol sarhan
<wassima> ma tchala9ch
<wissem> elle est geekette ma copine? cool :D
<wassima> biensur
<patinux> mais y a plus de photo sur ubuntu-tn ?
<sarhan> patinux, comment ça?
<patinux> des install party ?
<sarhan> y'en a
<sarhan> mais bon elles sont pas encore réunies sur le site
<sarhan> qui est en construction
<patinux> ah que j'essaye de reconnaitre wissem
<patinux> :)
<sarhan> il n'est pas dans les photos :D
<sarhan> il sort jamais de chez lui
<patinux> mdr
<patinux> ratter
<sarhan> sauf pour aller en cours
<patinux> :)
<sarhan> bon si quelqu'un à une solution pour çà sur drupal 7
<sarhan> Notice : Undefined variable: subheader dans include() (ligne 22 dans /var/www/sites/utn/ubuntu-tn.org/subdomains/www/html/themes/ubuntu-theme/templates/page.tpl.php).
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> je redemarre
<Neo31> re
<sophie_> re
<sophie_> arf je trouve rien de coherent
<sophie_> sinon je passe a la 11.04 ?
<sophie_> Neo31, t'en pense quoi ?
<sophie_> :)
<Neo31> non
<sophie_> ok
<Neo31> att on change l'output du terminal en anglais
<Neo31> i'm on it
<sophie_> my english is not very good :p
<sophie_> just litle english
<Neo31> tu va voir s'il y a des thread qui ont deja resolu le probleme
<Neo31> tu va pa ecrire tkt
<sophie_> chouya arabe
<sophie_>  ubuntu 10.10 dvd monte pas [sr0] Device not ready j'ai souvent ses souci de disque dur qui apparaisse
<sophie_> mais rien sur les dvd
<elacheche_anis> * Neo31 s'appelle maintenant wassima
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> salut @ *
<Neo31> mnine jit enti
<Neo31> c pas Neo31
<Neo31> Neo31 7aja w wassima 7aja o5ra
<Neo31> tu vois pas la difference?
<elacheche_anis> min dholoumét hhhhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> kiféch trah!
<Neo31> chan #ubuntu tafewni
<Neo31> taw nlawajha wa7di
<Neo31> c bon sophie_
<Neo31> g trouver le fichier de langue sur ubuntu :)
<Neo31> c'est /etc/default/locale
<Neo31> je test
<sophie_> Neo31,  j'en fait quoi ?
<sophie_> ce souci de dvd je vient de lancer un cd avec de l'avi et ca passe avec vlc
<Neo31> je reboot pr verifier ke ca marche puis je te dit koi faire
<sophie_> ok
<Neo31> oui c un probleme avec les disque DVD
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> ca n'as pas marcher chez moi, pe etre parce que g pas installer les packets de la angues francaise
<Neo31> mais les packets d'anglais ca vien par defaut normalement
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> test sur ton pc ca doit marcher kan mm
<Neo31> cd /etc/default
<Neo31> cp locale bkp.locale
<Neo31> sudo nano locale
<Neo31> ca doit etre
<Neo31> LANG="en_US.utf8"
<Neo31> apres ctrl+x
<Neo31> tu repond oui pour enregistrer et tu redemarre
<sophie_> ma  cp locale bkp.locale
<sophie_> cp: impossible d'évaluer «locale»: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<Neo31> et reessaye de remonter apres le redemarrage pour avoir le message d'erreur en anglais
<sarhan> bon j'y vais
<Neo31> att
<sarhan> chahya tayba tout le monde
<Neo31> a plus sarhan
<Neo31> pwd sophie_
<Neo31> pwd
<sophie_> bye sarhan
<sophie_> merci
<sophie_> arf ma cherie m'appelle je suis inviter dit moi ca te fait rein si l'ont repousse Neo31 ?
<sophie_> je te reprend un soir
<Neo31> np
<Neo31> je doit partir aussi
<sophie_> je suis dsl mais tu connais les femme
<sophie_> ;)
<Neo31> lol
<sophie_> oki bien je te remercie
<Neo31> see ya
<Neo31> sophie_
<sophie_> et j'espere que l'ont va y arriver
<Neo31> si tu me trouve pas le soir ou ke je suis occupe (je doit bosser le soir)
<Neo31> tu pe mettre sur mailing list ou sur groupe fb
<sophie_> ah oui ok le matin ?
<sophie_> ;)
<Neo31> connecte toi de tt facon
<sophie_> ok c est gentil
<Neo31> et met sur ML ou groupe fb parce que c plus facile de resoudre kan c pas en temps reel
<sophie_> mici a toi bonne soirée
<Neo31> et bcp d'autres pourron aider aussi
<Neo31> pas de koi
<Neo31> a plus
<sophie_> ok
<sophie_> a plus
<sophie_> ML ? fb ?
<Neo31> mailing liste
<Neo31> atten
<sophie_> ok
<Neo31> je te passe les liens
<sophie_> cool
<sophie_> je fearit un topo de ce que l ont a deja fait
<Neo31> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.tn/
<Neo31> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> ubuntu-tn.org
<Neo31> :)
<sophie_> cool ca :)
<Neo31> y a un lien vers un forum sur le site mais c pas tres actif
<sophie_> merci a toi
<Neo31> de preference ML ou fb
<Neo31> pas de koi
<Neo31> :)
<sophie_> ok
<sophie_> pas de souci
<Mohamed_> sa7a chribitkom
<EgyParadox> Mohamed_
<EgyParadox> keifak?
<Mohamed_> o.O
<Mohamed_> masri ??
<Mohamed_> EgyParadox: Masri ????
<EgyParadox> ahh
<Mohamed_> Neo31: sa7a chribitik
<EgyParadox> fee 7aga?
<Mohamed_> la2
<Mohamed_> 4ahitli fik m4aya3 derction de5il ubuntu-tn loooooooooooool
<Neo31> sa7a chribitkom
<sarhan> ya3tik elsa7a
<Neo31> sorry for what mohammed said EgyParadox, I'll talk to him next time
<Neo31> Mohamed hakka tafra7 bedhyoufek?
<EgyParadox> I didnt understand what he said
<EgyParadox> :D
<Neo31> et juste pour info, EgyParadox se connecte a ce chan akthar menik, ma3neha eddar darou
<Mohamed> EgyParadox: nfadlik
<Neo31> ma3adech tfadlak hakka
<Mohamed> Neo31: chbik 5ouya
<Mohamed> nfadlik
<Mohamed> EgyParadox: 7a2ak 3alaia ye a5i
<sarhan> ech 9alou? :OP
<sarhan> :O
 * sarhan slaps Mohamed 
<Neo31> 7keya fergha sarhan
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> saybou
<sarhan> ok eb 5atrek Neo31
<Neo31> hh
<sarhan> Neo31, go pv c pour parler à propos du site
<Neo31> sarhan nabda fel forum?
<Neo31> 5arej eni sarhan
<Neo31> je re ds qq minutes
<Mohamed> EgyParadox: يا اخي حقك علي Neo31: behichi haka ??
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> maghir ma tkabar le7keya Mohamed on passe
<Mohamed> oki
<Neo31> juste ma3adech tfadlak hakka au future ki yebda famma chkoune jdide
<Neo31> y9oul hedhi tatrida bedh5ama :p
<EgyParadox> mesh fahem ay 7aga
<Mohamed> d5alt nhar member 3miltouli 7ala
<EgyParadox> mafeesh 7aga :D
<Neo31> voila EgyParadox ;) mafeesh 7aga :p
<Mohamed> aya anistou louled w sem7ouni
<Mohamed> hani mechi
<Neo31> هيا خنمشي sarhan تاو نرجع شويا أخرى
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> bye Neo31
<Neo31> صحة شريبتكم sophie_ patinux crack3r
<sarhan> patinux francawi :D
<sarhan> Neo31, avant de partir tu peux changer le sujet du canal?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> machili a accent sarhan
<Neo31> :p
<sarhan> à
<sarhan> :D
<Neo31> thx
<Neo31> :p
* Neo31 changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |***  ***|| Prochaine réunion le --/--/----  à --:-- ||
<Neo31> mriguil hakka sarhan !
<sarhan> matensenich fel bug ya Neo31
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ama 7awel trak7ou wa7dik
<Neo31> madhabia nraka7 le forum ellila
<sarhan> hani en7awel
<sarhan> ama normalement
<Neo31> c bon le topic hakka ?
<sarhan> tnejem tebda fel forum
<Neo31> oui
<sarhan> elbug permet au site de fonctionner
<sarhan> le seul prb c qu'il ya pas le subheader
<sarhan> http://dtc.tux-88-190-221-110.kangoulya.net/www.ubuntu-tn.org/?q=irc par exemple
<Neo31> je check kan je re
<Neo31> just le topic c bon ?
<Neo31> na3mal deop!?
<Neo31> ping sarhan
<sarhan> c bon
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> il faut lancer un vote pour fixer une regle generale pour la date des reunions duran ramadan
<Neo31> la reunion qu'on a fait c la reunion mensuelle ordinaire du mois dernier
<Neo31> je propose au lieu de faire le 3eme vendredi duran ramadan
<Neo31> si le 3eme vendredi est un jour de ramadan on fait le 3eme dimanche
<Neo31> la proposition de mawele je trouve trop cool
<Neo31> on lance un thread pour voter comme regle generale :)
<Neo31> taw na7kiw fel site ki narja3 je le lance :)
<sarhan> ok
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-07
<mamdouh> salam 3alaykom
<Neo31> salut mamdouh
<mamdouh> cava ?
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> et toi
<mamdouh> oui bien
<mamdouh> merci
<mamdouh> el hamdoullah
<mamdouh> ll9it
<mamdouh> chkoun feye9 fikoml
<mamdouh> lol
<mamdouh> 3andi 7kéya habletni
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> chnia ?
<mamdouh> éna rani menich pro f linux
<mamdouh> mais ne5dem bih sur VPS
<mamdouh> el commande hedhi ps aux
<mamdouh> ttala3lek tous les processus qui sont en train d'execution
<mamdouh> nn !!
<mamdouh> ???
<mamdouh> aloooo lol
<mamdouh> ;/
<mamdouh> :/
<Neo31> re
<mamdouh> re
<Neo31> tu ve faire koi machour_
<Neo31> mamdouh
<Neo31> tu ve faire koi mamdouh*
<Neo31> ps -A
<Neo31> top
<mamdouh> je les fait les deux
<Neo31> tsarraf
<mamdouh> ps aux
<Neo31> elli yse3dik
<mamdouh> ps -A
<Neo31> ps -A|less
<mamdouh> top
<Neo31> top
<Neo31> elli ye3jbik
<mamdouh> chay chay
<mamdouh> loool
<mamdouh> bech yhabelni
<Neo31> ti jarabhom les 2
<Neo31> ca va pa faire exploser ton serveur
<mamdouh> jarrebthom
<Neo31> ok
<mamdouh> t jarrebt edenya elkol
<Neo31> c bon ?
<mamdouh> istannéni nfahmek
<Neo31> tu ve faire koi
<Neo31> fisa3
<mamdouh> éna 3andi ubuntu 10.10
<mamdouh> sur VPS
<Neo31> 9oli tu ve faire koi exact
<Neo31> je part
<mamdouh> n7eb na3ref les services elli 9a3din ye5dmou
<mamdouh> bech na3melhom kill
<mamdouh> w n3awed n5ademhom
<Neo31> hum
<mamdouh> walli ila m nrebotih kemel
<Neo31> services ou processus?
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> ma trebootich
<mamdouh> processus
<mamdouh> éna ken 3andi VPS e5er fih ubuntu 11.04
<mamdouh> omourou mrigula
<mamdouh> ama hedha
<mamdouh> 10.10
<mamdouh> habbelni
<mamdouh> tawa
<mamdouh> jarrebt
<mamdouh> re-installitou
<mamdouh> w 3maltha t3addet
<mamdouh> 5rajt w rja3t m 7abech
<mamdouh> USER        PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<mamdouh> haw ech ytalla3 loool
<mamdouh> bel ps aux
<Neo31> re
<mamdouh> wel ps -A
<mamdouh> w beddenya elkol
<mamdouh> re
<Neo31> ca doit marcher
<mamdouh> ps -A|less
<Neo31> mm avec un simple user
<mamdouh> w hedhi
<mamdouh> y9oli
<mamdouh> -bash: less: command not found
<Neo31> a bon !
<Neo31> lol
<mamdouh> lol
<Neo31> ton installation ca va pa
<Neo31> comment t'as installer ?
<mamdouh> je l'ai re-installaer
<mamdouh> et ca marché
<Neo31> less c une POSIX
<mamdouh> w ba3d rja3 nafs la7kéya
<Neo31> ma3neha tal9aha sur 99.99% des distribution linux c pas toutes
<mamdouh> c'est quoi POSIX lol
<mamdouh> lol
<mamdouh> je t'ai dit je suis pro de Linux
<Neo31> whatever
<Neo31> 3andik probleme fel insallation
<Neo31> si tu trouve pas cette commande reinstalle
<Neo31> utilise une autre source d'installation
<Neo31> un autre cd
<mamdouh> kol m nreinstalli
<mamdouh> ye5dem mriguel
<Neo31> comment tu installe
<Neo31> ok
<mamdouh> wba3d ykikess
<Neo31> mela tal9ak 3malt 7aja 3admitou
<mamdouh> avec cpanel
<Neo31> chnouwa 3malt ?
<mamdouh> avec Cpanel
<mamdouh> direct
<mamdouh> m 5sert 3lih chay
<Neo31> kan tu install cpanel yod5ol ba3dou?
<mamdouh> w 7ata jit na3melou f update
<mamdouh> bech ywalli 11.04
<mamdouh> kemel f 30 secondes
<mamdouh> lol
<Neo31> jewebni
<mamdouh> oui
<Neo31> t'as fait koi pour que ca bloque
<Neo31> le probleme n'est pas avec ubuntu mais avec qq chose que t'as fait
<mamdouh> j'ai rien fait
<Neo31> lol
<mamdouh> lol
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bon je go moi
<Neo31> bonne chance
<mamdouh> j'ai copier des fichiers services comme vous disez
<mamdouh> et puis
<Neo31> ?
<mamdouh> j'ai mit cette commande lol
<mamdouh> je sais pas quoi
<mamdouh> apt-get install libssl-dev build-essential mercurial subversion cvs zlib1g-dev gawk bison flex libncurses5-dev unzip cmake-data cmake-curses-gui libpcsclite-dev
<mamdouh> hedhi na3melha bech te5demli 7kéya 3lih sin non m ye5demech
<mamdouh> w jarrebt ps aux ba3d m 3maltha
<mamdouh> w 5edmet mrigula
<Neo31> la plupart de ces packages ne poses pas de problemes
<mamdouh> w ba3d kikset
<Neo31> les packages ke je connai
<mamdouh> béhi
<mamdouh> w Cpanel mte3 el VPs
<mamdouh> fih Centos
<mamdouh> w Linux
<Neo31> il faut bien analyser la cause du probleme
<mamdouh> w Ubuntu w .....
<Neo31> fih ubuntu wala centos ?
<mamdouh> fih les deux
<Neo31> enti 3andik ubuntu wala centos
<Neo31> euh!
<Neo31> kifech 2
<mamdouh> loool
<Neo31> dualboot? c pas logik sur uns erveur
<mamdouh> raw mouch minstalli lezzouz
<mamdouh> lool
<Neo31> pfff
<mamdouh> masi el Cpanel
<mamdouh> ki n7eb
<mamdouh> nsob systéme e5er
<Neo31> asma3
<mamdouh> nal9ahom
<mamdouh> oui
<mamdouh> !!!!!!!!!!
<mamdouh> alooo
<Neo31> ma 3andikch assistance technique mel hosting service?
<Neo31> tu doit fournir plus de details
<Neo31> ma t9olhomch ma 3malt chay w tibloka wa7dou :p
<Neo31> dsl je doit partir mnt
<Neo31> see you tomorrow :)
<mamdouh> ok pas grave :(
<mamdouh> salam qui est la ?!
<Mohamed> luu
<Mohamed> EgyParadox: السلام عليكم
<EgyParadox> وعليكم السلام
<Mohamed> يا اخي الغالي انا شو قلت لك البارح
<Mohamed> مشان الاخ neo يزعل
<Mohamed> شو قلت انا
<Mohamed> ؟؟
<Mohamed> ana 9olt " m4aya3 derction" ya3ni 8altan fil al channel
<Mohamed> هو زعل
<Mohamed> ليش هيك
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<Mohamed> slu
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<Mohamed> lu
<Mohamed> sarhan: brabi chbih lbera7 5ouya neo taya7 fia
<sarhan> Mohamed, kifeh?
<Mohamed> ti 9olt l egyparadox chbik de5il houni ye5i m4aya3 derction 9am ch3il fia
<Mohamed> 9ali heka dima 3al chan
<Mohamed> et et et
<Mohamed> wma3dich tfadlik haka
<sarhan> 7atta enti a3lech t9oul haka el EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> mafeesh 7aga
<EgyParadox> khales
<EgyParadox> :D
<sarhan> 1 - essayed mata3rfouch
<Mohamed> nfadlik m3ah ye 5ouya
<Mohamed> chfiha
<sarhan> 2 - howa mesri donc elzmek tefra7 bih
<Mohamed> wi
<elacheche_anis> Mohamed, il a raison
<Mohamed> nfadlik
<sarhan> 3 - howa a9dem menek fel chan
<Mohamed> fibeli
<EgyParadox> il nya pas de problemme
<sarhan> Mohamed, heda tfadlik? :(
<Mohamed> de + i3ayer fia neo
<elacheche_anis> c'est quoi le problem EgyParadox est un ami et membres comme nous tous
<Mohamed> i9oli mouch kifik walla chnouwa
<sarhan> le 5ater berassmi 7keya tghachech hedhi
<Mohamed> mafiha chay
<Mohamed> fadlakt m3ah
<sarhan> ou zid enti kal marra y3awen fik tetcharet
<Mohamed> 7ata houwa mad8achich
<sarhan> tghachech menha elfaza
<Mohamed> chnia nitcharat
<sarhan> barra a9ra el log
<Mohamed> m9al chay
<Mohamed> kifeh d8achich
<Mohamed> 9ritou il log
<sarhan> ti ken jit fi blastou rani a3titek kick mel chan
<Mohamed> EgyParadox: زعلت مني ؟؟
<Mohamed> a bon
<EgyParadox> ana mesh fahem aslan
<Mohamed> ok mela ataw nifhim rou7i merci b1
<sarhan> -.-
<EgyParadox> ?
<sarhan> EgyParadox, he is hungry
<EgyParadox> howa edaye2?
<sarhan> what?
<EgyParadox> is he angry
<elacheche_anis> malla hadra mté3 widhni..
<sarhan> EgyParadox, romdhan 3amel fih do u understand?
<EgyParadox> ahh tayeb
<sarhan> not angry but hungry :D he want to eat :D
<EgyParadox> ok
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, chuck a envoyé le PV
<sarhan> il a fait vite
<sarhan> je go le lire
<elacheche_anis> mojtahi XD
<elacheche_anis> mojtahid*
<sarhan> hh
<sarhan> ti ne9ess barcha
<sarhan> chtar el7adhrin madhkorhomch
<sarhan> :D
<elacheche_anis> att
<elacheche_anis> haw néditou
<sarhan> béhi
<sarhan> wel decision
<sarhan> on a fait plus que ca
<sarhan> :/
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> je vais compléter le thread du brainstorming
<sarhan> avec les suggestions faites ici
<sarhan> durant la réunion
<Shiokori> Salem a *
<Shiokori> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong Shiokori
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, haw Shiokori hni 9ollou chnouwa nékiss
<sarhan> ahla Chuck_
<Chuck_> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> rak nsit barcha 3bed 7adhrin :D
<Chuck_> euh, elacheche_anis houa elli ktebhom rahou :D
<Chuck_> 5atini
<elacheche_anis> éni ktibithom, haka chkoun tdhakkarit, déjà ktibithom mil liste mté3 li3béd illi habbou yitkallmou
<Chuck_> taw el PV teb3ath
<Chuck_> :D
<Chuck_> jsort hawka mba3d
<Chuck_> =)
<Chuck_> bonne journée a tous
<hafedh> hi
<elacheche_anis> hi hafedh
<hafedh> je veux acheter un nouveau pc pourrai je avoir quelques conseil pour ne pas avoir de problemes en utilisant ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> oui bien sur hafedh, premièrement je te conseil qui soit en freedos
<hafedh> c'est tout?
<elacheche_anis> aussi ça sera une bonne idée de vérifié la compatibilité du matériel avant d'acheter le PC(en général tout le matéreil est compatible mais ça dérange pas de le re-vérifier)
<elacheche_anis> voilà deux lien qui peuvent t'aider: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/ et http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel
<hafedh> est ce que les pc montés en tunisie et bon marché font la peine?
<elacheche_anis> mais en général tout les PC sont compatible avec Ubuntu.. c'est vraiment très rare de trouver des problèmes..
<elacheche_anis> comme microlux et asus?
<hafedh> oui
<elacheche_anis> j'ai essayé quelques un avec ubuntu est il fonctionne sans problèmes..
<hafedh> et du coté de cartes graphique je crois que souvent il ya des problemes pour la 3D
<elacheche_anis> pour les cartes graphique il faut vérifié ça selon le model de la carte..
<hafedh> Ati nvidia et intel que dois-je choisir
<elacheche_anis> aucun idée :) je suis pas un expert dans ce domain XD et j'ai jamais essayé une carte graphique sauf ATI XD
<elacheche_anis> ping wissem
<elacheche_anis> t'as une idée à propos la différence entre les cartes graphique wissem
<hafedh> merci anis et chehia taiba!
<elacheche_anis> merci, chéhya taiba lik hafedh
<Neo31> salut
<elacheche_anis> salut Neo31
<Neo31> chnia 7keyet l'ati?
<Neo31> ping hafedh
<elacheche_anis> hafedh, attt
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, ynajjam y3éwnik hafedh
<Neo31> mcha !?
<elacheche_anis> aucune idée XD
<Neo31> si t'as besoinde performaces 3D go for ATI ou Nvidia
<Neo31> je te garantie que tu n'aura pas de problemes 3D avec Nvidia
<Neo31> y a le driver open source "nouveau"
<Neo31> et le driver proprietaire aussi
<elacheche_anis> Open Source ah bon ??
<Neo31> sinon pour ATI ca doit marcher bien aussi mais je n'ai pas tester
<Neo31> elacheche_anis a une ATI je pense
<elacheche_anis> depuis quand?
<Neo31> ah oui elacheche_anis
<Neo31> depuis une annee ta9rib elacheche_anis
<Neo31> une annee ou plus
<elacheche_anis> oui Neo31 j'ai une ATI, mais je pense que il y a un problème avec le pilote proprio des ATI HD.. Mahdi 3andou ATI HD wa9itha faddidtna béch khdim pilote
<Neo31> bref si t'as besoinde bonne performances 3D sayab 3lik mel intel, et elimine el shared memory (ca utilise la memoire ram et c pas rapide)
<Neo31> il faut une dedicated memory pour la carte graphique
<Neo31> 1GB dedicated memory c cool
<Neo31> cinon 512 ca marche aussi
<Neo31> plus ke 1GB ca sera trop cool :)
<elacheche_anis> :D hafedh r9adit?? hhhhh
<Neo31> mahdi ne maitrise pas bien linux, pe etre qu'il a fait une faute en suivant le turoian d'installation de la carte ati
<Neo31> sinon sa3at tal9a des articles pas a jour et il faut faire attention pour executer les bonnes commandes
<Neo31> bref, ca doit marcher le driver ATI kan mm
<elacheche_anis> c'est moi qui a fait et re fait l'installation Neo31 pas lui
<Neo31> mais je garantie une installation tres facile pour le driver nvidia
<Neo31> je c pa elacheche_anis
<Neo31> ca doit marcher
<elacheche_anis> les drivers ATI sont installable depuis le menu System
<Neo31> j'm pas bcp ATI moi, chwi fun nvidia. mais ma n7ibich nodhlomhom. normalement ca marche leurs driver
 * elacheche_anis BRB
<Neo31> tyt
<hafedh> salut!j'ai vu ma boite mail!
<Neo31> welcome back hafedh
<hafedh> merci pour les informations
<Neo31> pas de koi
<hafedh> c'est bien nvidia mieux que Ati
<Neo31> bon moi je prefere nvidia mais sinon ati c bon aussi
<hafedh> et intel,?est ce qu'il ya de problemes?
<Neo31> intel c pas grande chose
<hafedh> ah bon?
<Neo31> ca donne pas une bonne performance
<Neo31> ah oui
<hafedh> faut il éviter?
<Neo31> la plupart du temps intel utilise shared memory
<Neo31> ca depand tjr de tes besoin
<Neo31> tu va utiliser blender ?
<Neo31> ou des jeux 3D ?
<Neo31> ou un autre logiciel qui necessite de la 3D?
<Neo31> sinon pour compiz ca marche nikel intel
<hafedh> juste la 3D
<Neo31> la 3D = ?
<Neo31> compiz?
<Neo31> de cube 3D?
<Neo31> le*
<hafedh> merci une autre fois mais je dois quitter maintenant
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> a plus
<hafedh> bye bye
<Neo31> mais bref
<Neo31> si tu parlais
<Neo31> de compiz
<Neo31> intel ca marche bien
<Neo31> see ya
<hafedh> ok
<hafedh> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<elacheche_anis> aya chéhya taiba :@ *
<Houssem>  /join #Geeks-tn
<Houssem> :/ ghalta matba3iya ^^
<TrD> bonsoir
<Neo31> bsr TrD
<TrD> sa7a chribtek Neo31
<Neo31> ya3tik esa7a
<Neo31> wenti zeda :0
<Neo31> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-30
<Tux-Tn> gwae, tu fous quoi ici?
<gwae> j'sais pas, en plus ubuntu ça pe.
<gwae> pue*
<Tux-Tn> grave
<gwae> & toi ?
<Tux-Tn> je sais plus
<Tux-Tn> d'ailleurs je suis op
<gwae> oh.
<Na3iL> salut !
 * DelphiWorld slaps Tux-Tn around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> ramadan karim everyone!
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-31
<DelphiWorld> Salam ;-)
<DelphiWorld> yo yo ButterflyOfFire !
<DelphiWorld> sava Tux-Tn ?
<DelphiWorld> une gaire entre l'algérie et la tunisy au maroc! :P
 * DelphiWorld is traveling to morocco tomorrow
<Tux-Tn> les frontières entre l'algèrie et le maroc ne sont-elles pas fermés?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: oui, mais pas de problem avec l'avian
<Tux-Tn> ah cool
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ;)
<DelphiWorld> Salam
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-01
<soprano> essalamou 3alaykom
<AminosAmigos> w3laykom alsalam :)
<TrackerDPP> Salam
<elacheche_anis> Salam TrackerDPP :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-03
<fakher> ping anyone ?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-04
<nabil_> salam
<nabil> salam
<nabil> sa77a chribetkom
<nabil> louled 7ajti b un coup de main rani jdid 3al ubuntu
<nabil> allo???
<nabil> ??
<nabil> ya louled yehdikom
<nabil> khoukom wa7el
<bemawi> [03:55] <-- nabil a quitté ce serveur (Quit: Page closed).
<bemawi> [04:02] --> crack3r a rejoint ce canal (~crack3r@unaffiliated/crack3r).
<bemawi> tu as raté une demande d'aide (et moi aussi) crack3r
<crack3r> dommage bemawi :/
<bemawi> moi, je jouais à assault cube
<crack3r> cool, t'as combien d'fps?
<bemawi> 200
<bemawi> crack3r: navré, si on me higlight pas, je rate ;) qu'on me parle :)
<bemawi> 199 à 200 fps
<nabil> salam
<nabil> salut tlm
<nabil> y a qq1
<nabil> allo
<nabil> !!!!!!
<DelphiWorld> Salam all ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-05
<nabil_> salam
<nabil_> sa77a chribetkom
<nabil_> fammachi chkoun i3awenni??
#ubuntu-tn 2013-07-30
<neo31> ahla lunapersa elacheche_anis
<neo31> who's here ?
<lunapersa> me
<lunapersa> labess ?
<neo31> re lunapersa
<neo31> still here
<neo31> 9abil cocote 7kit m3aha le soir we can setup a meeting 4 tomorrow if possible
<neo31> anis w golden ghatssin barcha taw nkalmouhom par tel w nlanciw l'organization cote clibre une demande de co-organization sfd avec psm a ete faite deja
<neo31> ping me when u r back lunapersa
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-02
<neo31> ahla ubuntiste-msakni
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-03
<lunapersa> asslema neo31
<neo31> re lunapersa
<neo31> heni pv
<neo31> chbikom dima herbin mel irc lunapersa ?
<lunapersa> non  je viens  d'eteindre  mon pc  lors  de  l'nvoi  du msg
<Zargonovski> slm
<Zargonovski> neo31 , Rafik  ??
<neo31> ahla Zargonovski
<Zargonovski> cv ??
<neo31> we hmd
<neo31> et toi ?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-04
<ilina> bonjour tous le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2014-07-28
<plof> عيدكم مبروك
<plof> فلنتّفق أن العيد تتويج لشيء ما . في الحالة العربية هو إحتفال بتنشيط إقتصاد السّكر .
<Na3iL> Eid Mubarek plof :D and for all ubuntu us3rs
<plof> thx
#ubuntu-tn 2014-07-29
<davlefou> mabrouk tous!
#ubuntu-tn 2014-07-31
<elacheche> Happy Aïd to all :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-27
<elacheche> o/
<chaker> elacheche: GM
<elacheche> Wassup guys!
<nabdev> morning
<nabdev> as usual monday feeling..
<elacheche> Yep.. An other monday x)
<chaker> ADSL in Tunisia http://giphy.com/gifs/yjos61Qgsy17q
<nabdev> :D
<chaker> elacheche: By the way awesome wm is FREAKING awesome.
<chaker> I don't get it untill I begin editing my rc.lua
<elacheche> hahaha chaker :) Happy for you :)
<elacheche> Did I share this link with you chaker https://github.com/copycat-killer/awesome-copycats ?
<chaker> No but I did use it :p
<elacheche> Good :)
<elacheche> You can check the Arch Linux Wiki for customizations too.. and reddit/r/awesomewm
<hpro> Hello everyone !
<elacheche> o/ hpro
<SalahMessaoud> Hola o/
<SalahMessaoud> Hola channel !
<elacheche> Hey SalahMessaoud :)
<elacheche> Was about to ping you :)
<SalahMessaoud> What's up ?
<elacheche> What ooredoo give you as hardware with the OF line?
 * elacheche wanna share this [ http://explainshell.com/ ] with you all
<SalahMessaoud> it is a long story
<SalahMessaoud> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<SalahMessaoud> we have fiber at willie's apartment and we share it
<SalahMessaoud> with 2 good antennas
<elacheche> :D they really don't give you anything?? I have OF from Topnet.. They give as a OF switch from TT & a OF router from Topnet
<SalahMessaoud> I think more than 15km radius
<elacheche> o_O
<SalahMessaoud> result http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4534810371
<elacheche> The down is OK.. The Up is really poor :/
<elacheche> I have 20Mb/s in here.. It's almost 18 UP & Down
<SalahMessaoud> we use this
<SalahMessaoud> http://www.ampedwireless.com/products/sr600ex.html
<elacheche> Nice hardware :)
<Na3iL> o/ d4rk-5c0rp
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-28
<chaker> GM
<Na3iL> o/
<elacheche> o/
<d4rk-5c0rp> morning Na3iL
<Na3iL> gd morning  elacheche d4rk-5c0rp
<Na3iL> hows you :)
<elacheche> wassup!
<Na3iL> got bored with this weather :/
<Na3iL> wbu?
<elacheche> Almost the same x)
<elacheche> Happy to see you everyday in here chaker nabdev Na3iL :)
<elacheche> hpro, too :) :)
<Na3iL> :<D
<Na3iL> :D
<chaker> elacheche: Happy to be here ;)
<elacheche> :)
<nabdev> :)
<elacheche> Yo SalahMessaoud :)
<SalahMessaoud> GM all
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo elacheche
<elacheche> wassup dude?
<SalahMessaoud> nothing much :D just work as usual
<SalahMessaoud> you ?
<elacheche> same thing
<Dro__> hi everybody! :P
<Dro__> elacheche,  ! :d
<elacheche> Hi Dro__
<Dro__> 193.95.12.182 !
<Dro__> damn! they're trying to hack me! stupid guys ! :P
<SalahMessaoud> ~Best@Dro.9wi.3lik.dont.try.to.h4ck.me
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<Dro__> elacheche, there?
<elacheche> Yep
<Dro__> elacheche, do you think this will works with ubuntu http://www.himodel.com/img_sub/rc_img/12/06/8942.jpg ?
<Dro__> (HDMI to RCA adapter to link my computer to tv)
<elacheche> No idea :D You should try it :D
<Dro__> I'm going to order 1, I asked the seller if it work with Ubuntu he said no it does'nt works with Linux systems...
<Dro__> ema je trouve pas logique temchi fel windows w fel ubuntu nn :p
<elacheche> Ask on reddit for feedback Dro__
<Dro__> oww c pas facile bech tal9a chkoun chré menha w jarrabha fel ubuntu :/
<Dro__> mouch ennes elkol 3and'hom tlavez 5orda kif 7aleti :p
<elacheche> :3
<Dro__> bech n9ammer w nechreha, ken ma mchatech i'll switch to win ....$ :P
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> Si ça fonctionne pas alors tu dois trouvé comment la faire fonctionner :p
<Dro__> après plusieurs recherche eli fhemtou: elli le problème que Ubuntu ne detecte pas les adaptateurs sur le port HDMI...
<Dro__> il ne detecte que les écrans sur HDMI... ken mouch ecran ma ydetectich
<elacheche> Emmm.. Si un autre GNU/Linux le fait alors c'est possible de le faire fonctionner
<elacheche> S'il detect les ecrans alors c'est possible de trouver le "mod" qui permet ça et hacker son code :)
<Dro__> j'ai déjà posé la question au vendeur (chinois) et il m'a répondu avec son beau anglais : "These are models all can not supports Linux system."
<elacheche> :)
<Dro__> :D
<Dro__> je c pas s'il detecte les ecrans by the way :p j'ai jamais testé ça avec ubuntu
<elacheche> :D
<Dro__> en tt cas je vais l'essayer
<Dro__> i'll either find a way or make one :P
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Good boy :)
<elacheche_anis> Yo Guest58868 :D 3arrif bi nafsik :)
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Na3iL> elacheche_anis, it's the robot of Dro_ :P
<Na3iL> * Guest93303 is now known as Robot
<Na3iL> * Robot is now known as Guest58868
<elacheche_anis> x)
<elacheche_anis> I'll kick him x) :p
<elacheche_anis> ? Guest58868
<elacheche_anis> ?? Guest58868
<Guest58868> 'Guest58868' is not defined.
<elacheche_anis> Guest58868 !
<Na3iL> LOL xD
<Na3iL> QA much smarter than Guest58868 x)
<elacheche_anis> hahaha :D
<Na3iL> by the way elacheche_anis should I send the mail to u-tn maillist telling them to leave testimonials in my wiki page or I wait till I fix the meeting..
<elacheche_anis> It's alike.. But I really recommend that you find testimonials from people that you worked with them.. That's why I asked about Ubuntu Gnome
<Na3iL> yeah I'll sooner :D
<elacheche_anis> Good :)
<elacheche_anis> Start by adding every single contribution in your Wiki, if there is better way to share that info more than a text then add links..
<elacheche_anis> You can attend 2 or 3 meetings to see examples of the meetings and the condidates Wikis & lps ;)
<Na3iL> okay I'll see how I can modify it :)
<elacheche_anis> Last meeting I searched for your but you was sleeping :p
<Na3iL> hahaha okay :D
<elacheche_anis> :D I hated you that night :p
<Na3iL> hahaha I've a bad luck almost xD
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-29
<elacheche> o/
<Na3iL> good morning elacheche
<elacheche> Am here now Na3iL :)
<elacheche> Morning :)
<Na3iL> :D I was checking the log of #ubuntu-meeting
<elacheche> Great :) :D
<elacheche> what did you find :)
<Na3iL> I find some applies for the Ubuntu membership and they failed..
<elacheche> l000000l.. Stop that!
<Na3iL> xD
<elacheche> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2015/ubuntu-meeting.2015-07-02-22.03.moin.txt
<elacheche> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2015/ubuntu-meeting.2015-07-02-20.01.moin.txt
<elacheche> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/02/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<elacheche> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2015/ubuntu-meeting.2015-06-04-20.02.moin.txt
<elacheche> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/06/04/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<elacheche> Have fun Na3iL !! :)
<Na3iL> I'm totally surprised!!
<elacheche> You can check the meetings just before those two days.. → I get the links based on meeting dates
<elacheche> Why you're suprised?
<Na3iL> as I see, you leaded those meetings?
<elacheche> Yep..
<elacheche> I leaded the 4 last meetings I think.. We had 2 meetings/day
<elacheche> Just find the last meeting I didn't lead → That was my 1st meeting as member in the membership board.. There was a good LP & Wiki link ;)
<Na3iL> cool :D
<Na3iL> I hope that u lead my meeting then x) :P
<elacheche> That have no effect on anything :D
<Neo31> hello world
<elacheche> Morning Neo31 nizarus :)
<nizarus> Ahla elacheche & Neo31
<Neo31> ahla elacheche
<nizarus> elacheche, 3lik slemet le petit elacheche à aptiv :)
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> to9sod etta7foun nizarus ?
<Neo31> saye kbir ma3adech petit 3ad :p
<Neo31> hhh
<nizarus> le petit frère reste toujours le petit frère et là c'est un vieux frère qui te parle ;p
<elacheche> :D thanks nizarus :D
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> anyway salmilna 3lih elacheche
<Neo31> aya haw ja
<Neo31> #win_elmabrouk d4rk-5c0rp
<d4rk-5c0rp> morning guys
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> morning
<Neo31> :p
<d4rk-5c0rp> wa9tech trawa7 l soussa?
<elacheche> Yo SalahMessaoud o/
<SalahMessaoud> GM Channel ! o/
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo elacheche o/
<SalahMessaoud> wenek ech 3amel ?
<elacheche> Hani :D Ghatess as usual x(
<nizarus> ahla d4rk-5c0rp temchich ta3mel kif elacheche et ma tkhalasch el mabrouk :)
<elacheche> :'(
<d4rk-5c0rp> lol, in da face elacheche :D
<d4rk-5c0rp> nizarus: nchoufou si Neo31 wa9teh yabda fi soussa w na3mlou 9ahwa?
<nizarus> elacheche, oui oui, j'attends encore ma part du gateaux des fiançailles :)
<Neo31> lol nizarus
<Neo31> ca roule d4rk-5c0rp 9olli wa9tech taw nji bedhimma
<Neo31> sinon weekend hedha normalement mrawa7
<d4rk-5c0rp> nchoufou mela il cha3eb w n9awhjou? ping elacheche
<elacheche> Ménich néssi nizarus :( Amma haw mé sahalich rabbi kol marra tatla3li 7kéya x(
<SalahMessaoud> emm le7keya fiha mabrouk :D
<elacheche> Just why! → https://simbimbo.wordpress.com/2015/07/24/well-im-at-it-again-this-time-with-macbook-pros/
<elacheche> Neo31,
<elacheche> where did you get that power bank??!!!
<Neo31> elacheche, ?
<Neo31> france!
<elacheche> Ah ok :D
<elacheche> Sorry :D
<Neo31> and I lost it :/
<elacheche> Oups
<Neo31> I remember I gave it once to someone, but not sure who! :/
<Neo31> anyway i'll get a new one :)
<Neo31> maybe
<Neo31> not sure
<Na3iL> y'all should join #ubuntu-africa, there a meeting going on! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-31
<elacheche> o/
<nabdev> o/
<elacheche> wassup!
<SalahMessaoud> Hola Channel o/
<elacheche> yo o/
<chaker> elacheche: Happy SysAdmin day :)
<elacheche> chaker, Thx dude :D
<chaker> :)
<Na3iL> o/
<nabdev> elacheche > do have you experience with capistrano config ?
<elacheche> Euuuh, nope.. I used to use Jenkins/Hudson..
<elacheche> But maybe I can help you :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-01
<neo31> ahla d4rk-5c0rp
<d4rk-5c0rp> wa3 neo31
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-02
<Na3iL> o/ hey folks
<Na3iL> ubuntiste-msakni, do u think it's a good idea? :P
<ubuntiste-msakni> Yo Na3iL ! What idea?
<Na3iL> the TGLUG
<Na3iL> am thinking on it after I saw the list on Ubuntu africa
<ubuntiste-msakni> It's a nice idea :)
<Na3iL> I'll see how can I work on the website :D
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-02
<elacheche> nizarus: I guess that spamming thing will not stop soon x(
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> tu as eu une rponse de cbj sur twitter ?
<elacheche> nop nizarus
<elacheche> :(
<nizarus> même sur failbook il n'est plus actif
<elacheche> last activity 10 days ago on eyem (AFK moments)
<elacheche> nizarus: Checking my eyem profile I find this → https://www.eyeem.com/p/40975933
<nizarus> LooL :) c'étati quand ?
<elacheche> @PSM 2 years ago.. Clibre's meeting I guess..
<nizarus> sfd ?
<elacheche> Nop something during summer.. There was an event @PSM and we had a meeting after it
<nizarus> je ne me rappel plus :/
<Dro> hi
 * Nuage pats Na3iL 
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-31
<davlefou> Bonjour a tout les bosseur et le glandeur.
<elacheche> o/
<davlefou> oups, "les glandeurs"...
<davlefou> elacheche, Tu va bien?
<elacheche> ça passe, et toi?
<davlefou> J'avance sur les projets après un gros coup de fatigue!
<Dro> Hello ~~
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-03
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<praisethemoon> Good day folks
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-04
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<Bader> selem
<Bader> c'est pas très bavard ici
<Bader> il y a d'autres salons tunisiens actifs sur freenode ?
<oussemos> salem, vous pouvez commencer déjà par animer ce salon :))
<Bader> ok, let's go bismillah
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<davlefou> Baise d'aide ou de compagnie?
<Bader> aucun des deux
<Bader> plutôt de l'aide
<Bader> à choisir
<Bader> je tâte le pouls de la communauté ll en tunisie
<Bader> en ce moment, je cherche à identifier les contributeurs tunisiens aux principaux projets opensource
<Bader> en fait, je remarque qu'en Tunisie, le logiciel libre est pas encore perçu comme créateur de valeur pour le pays
<Bader> c'est perçu comme des logiciels "gratuits" sans coût de licence qu'on peut bidouiller
<Bader> or il me semble que depuis l'époque où on faisait des install party de Redhat 5.2 à la grande époque du RTC à base de CDs importés, on a un peu évolué quand même...
<Bader> je crois que j'ai assez parlé en monologue pour le moment
<Bader> davlefou oussemos merci de votre accueil, à la prochaine incha'Allah
<davlefou> Bader, que veux tu savoir?
<davlefou> Bader, d'où viens tu et qui es tu?
<elacheche> o/
<davlefou> elacheche, ?
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou
<davlefou> elacheche, Bonjour, tu va bien? Tu resiste à la chaleur?
<elacheche> ça passe :) J'ai pas de climatiseur.. I'm used to hot weather
<davlefou> J'ai pourtant passé mon enfance dans le Sahara mais bon, j'ai besoin d'un climatiseur pour mieux travailler, sinon un ventilateur!
<elacheche> :)
<davlefou> Toujours en vacance?
<elacheche> C'est nizarus qui est en vacance, pas moi
<davlefou> elacheche, désolé!
<davlefou> Vous avez la clim au boulot?
<elacheche> J'ai choisi de m'isoler dans un bureau sans clim
<davlefou> Cela dépend si tu as du vent ou pas et de l'humidité!
<elacheche> It depends on the day
<davlefou> Quand le temps est doux, je ne mets pas de clim. Cela me permet d'avoir une température agréable!
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-05
<bader> selem
<bader> davlefou: pour répondre à ta question,  je cherche à identifier les contributeurs tunisiens aux principaux projets opensource pour faire du lobbying pour le logiciel libre en Tunisie
<bader> davlefou: en revanche, je comprends pas bien le but de la question "qui je suis"
<bader> davlefou: je suis bader lejmi
<bader> membre de la communauté des logiciels libres depuis 1999, utilisateur d'ubuntu depuis 2005
<davlefou> bader, le qui tu dans le sens(un société, un acteur internationnal, un simple citoyen).
<davlefou> L'objectif étant mieux te connaitre pour mieux te renseigner.
<davlefou> bader, Bonsoir,
<bader> davlefou: comme tout est loggé ici, je préfère en parlé en privé
<bader> en parler
<davlefou> bader, ok, canal ouvert!
<davlefou> elacheche, bonsoir,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-06
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou
<davlefou> elacheche, bonjour, tu va bien?
<elacheche> + - davlefou , et toi?
<elacheche> Morning rhabbachi
<davlefou> Doucement, je m'éveille!
<rhabbachi> Hey elacheche morning!
<rhabbachi> :D
